
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring? (October 2012)  - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4596379
======
spicyj
Khan Academy - Mountain View, CA - full-time and intern, designers and devs

We're a non-profit whose mission is to provide a world-class education to
anyone, anywhere. We're scaling quickly.

Our students answer over 2 million math problems per day (over 700mm total so
far), all generated by our open source exercise generation framework
(<https://github.com/Khan/khan-exercises>), and our videos (now from a variety
of authors including Sal) have been viewed over 190mm times. We're tracking
all that data and using it to customize each student's experience as well as
building brand-new tools like our new programming environment
(<http://ejohn.org/blog/introducing-khan-cs/>). We could use your help.

Working for Khan Academy is one of the highest educational impact positions
you can imagine, and we've been called by Wired one of the best places to work
in Silicon Valley: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157078>.

We're hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend,
whatever you want to call yourself. Big plans ahead.

<http://www.khanacademy.org/careers>

~~~
nnash
Do you have any opportunities for design internships?

~~~
jasonrr
Yes! KA is looking for two types of design interns: product design interns,
and visual design interns. We strongly recommend that product design interns
be in (or have just completed) an HCI-like program[1] or have relevant real-
world experience. Visual design interns can help with everything from making
cool stuff around the office, to creating assets (like avatars) for the site,
so digital art skills are a must.

The design team is _much_ smaller than the dev team so we will likely only be
taking one or two interns this year.

[1] <http://hci.stanford.edu/courses/>

~~~
nnash
I'm currently enrolled in a masters HCI-like program, do you have a way I can
get in touch with you? My email is in my profile if you would like to reply
that way.

------
czue
Cambridge, MA

Dimagi

Role: Engineer/Adventurer/Do-Gooder

At Dimagi, your work can take you literally anywhere. We're looking for
talented, adventurous coders to dive in to one of our core mobile health
platforms already affecting hundreds of the world's poor and underserved. Our
team of top-notch coders has on-site experience in over 20 countries covering
East Africa, Central Asia, South America, and the Indian subcontinent, and
travel is an important part of every developer's experience. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction over the
bottom line makes Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to
work, and keeps us all honest about what we're in it for.

<http://www.dimagi.com/careers>

You can also read about our company's recent month in Brazil here:
[http://www.inc.com/magazine/201210/adam-bluestein/letting-
em...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201210/adam-bluestein/letting-employees-
work-remotely-pays-off.html) (HN discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4589978>)

~~~
clueless123
Do you guys use remote contractors?

*I am a Python/Django dev, temporarly(~2 more years) in Lima Peru and very familiar with the healthcare domain space.

~~~
czue
We have in the past. Definitely apply if you're interested.

------
svec
Boston, MA

Silicon Labs is hiring in downtown Boston for our low power wireless
networking team. Silicon Labs acquired Ember in July of 2012, which is where
this team came from.

We do it all (we design the chips, hardware, firmware, and software), and we
have a lot of fun doing it. I've been at Silicon Labs / Ember for more than 3
years and I love it. It's most socially healthy place I've ever worked.

We've got a number of positions open, including:

* Embedded Software Engineer: [https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/...](https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/controller.cfm?jbaction=JobProfile&Job_Id=10891&esid=az)

* Networking Engineer: [https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/...](https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/controller.cfm?jbaction=JobProfile&Job_Id=10880&esid=az)

* Tools Engineer: [https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/...](https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/controller.cfm?jbaction=JobProfile&Job_Id=10882&esid=az)

* QA Engineer: [https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/...](https://www1.recruitingcenter.net/Clients/silabs/PublicJobs/controller.cfm?jbaction=JobProfile&Job_Id=10886&esid=az)

Please email me directly if you'd like any info: hnJobsOct2012@saidsvec.com

------
noahbrier
New York, NY. Full time. We're looking for devops, python engineers and
frontend (js/backbone) engineers.

Percolate is a very quickly growing SAAS company in NYC. We are building a
tool that helps brands create content across social. What makes us unique is
that we're the only platform that doesn't already assume a brand knows what to
say. To help them figure that out we pull data from across the web and make
recommendations on interesting content (whether their own or third-party) that
might be interesting at any moment.

We're looking for backend (all levels) and frontend engineers (we run
backbone.js alongside our RESTful API) to join the team (the company is 21,
product team is currently at 12). On the backend, we're especially interested
in folks with good experience working with lots of data and excited to build
real-time systems (we run python).

Here's a few reasons why you should come work here: - You are gonna work in
SOHO on Broadway - Your chance to work with big data - You come in early:
We're only-and-a-half a year old - As we get bigger, you will be able to focus
on what you are good at - We are all different and we love it - GPL compliant
company - You choose your workstation - You choose your tools - No worries,
free your mind: NY salary + medical + dental - No vacation policy - does not
mean no vacation ;) - Company invests in you: Fly to PyCon and other
conferences - We prefer quality over quantity: Focus on clean code and test
coverage - Your voice will be heard

If you're interested email us at jobs@percolate.com. If you have any questions
you can email me directly at noah@percolate.com Thanks.

~~~
drats
>No vacation policy

This seems like you'd want to explain it a little more, given plenty of other
companies cover flights to conferences and while that's a nice perk nobody
considers it to be a vacation.

~~~
elemeno
I'd assume it means that they don't give you a set number of vacation days,
but instead trust you to take vacations when you want, for how long you want,
as long as you're not taking unfair advantage of their policy.

------
streeter
Educreations (<http://www.educreations.com>) - Full Time or Intern in Palo
Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we believe that the world's best teachers should be available
to all students.

As a first step, we've made it easy for teachers to create amazing online
video lessons. Our top-ranked app transforms the iPad into a mobile lesson
recording studio, and hundreds of thousands of teachers and students are using
it daily to learn from each other anytime, anywhere.

We're looking for some rock stars to help us redefine online teaching and
learning. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12 and are funded by
Accel Partners, NewSchools Venture fund and other top angels.

If you want to make a dent in the universe and are a strong Python hacker,
have experience with Objective C or are an awesome designer, we want to talk
to you.

<http://www.educreations.com/careers/#jobs> or
<http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/>

We are looking for:

    
    
        Full-stack Engineers (Python)
        Mobile Engineers (Objective C/Cocoa)
        Visual Designers
        Technical Interns

------
jamieiles
Cambridge, MA or REMOTE. Full-time.

The Ksplice group at Oracle

Does writing Python clones of your favorite childhood computer games sound
like a fun weekend project? Would you hack on an old-school graphics demo that
fits into a DOS MBR in your free time? Have you ever told a joke whose punch
line was a git command? If that sounds like you, we want to hear from you!

About us

We are a small, tight-knit team of 12 women and men excited to work on
technology that most people will tell you is impossible: updating an operating
system kernel while it is running. Our product, Ksplice Uptrack, is a
subscription service for Linux that provides completely non-disruptive,
rebootless kernel updates. (You can read more about the underlying technology
at <http://www.ksplice.com/paper>)

We're looking for a full-stack engineer with strong Python experience: Help us
bring the Ksplice Uptrack client to new Linux distribution releases, improve
our server infrastructure, and develop and extend our REST API and Django-
based web interface.

If this technology excites you, let's talk! Feel free to direct questions to
me at jamie.iles@oracle.com or to jobs@ksplice.com. Oracle is an equal
opportunity employer.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
I started with this team about a month ago and have been very impressed. I was
quite concerned going from a two-person startup (that was, unfortunately,
going nowhere) to a company with 110,000 employees, but this team is great.
And the Cambridge office has an amazing view!

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME or INTERN in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 4mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with $1.6mm in funding some of the biggest
names in the valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch
Kapor...), and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all
time. Paul Graham invested in us, but we didn't do YC.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
      --------------------------  

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>

We are looking for:

    
    
      * Full Stack Engineer
    
      * Front-end Engineer  
    

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
ofmofm
Official.fm - New York City - FULL TIME: Ruby Engineers, Frontend Devs -
<http://official.fm>

We create tools and services that help optimize the day-to-day of music
professionals: labels, artists, etc. We use the latest technologies in order
to rapidly iterate and build the best possible product for our users. We are a
small company of around 20 creative people and our lean structure allows us to
move fast, cut the crap, and ship.

We are not afraid to try new things: our labs team has written audio decoders
in JavaScript for MP3, ALAC, FLAC, and AAC, along with a pitch detector. We
know the difference between production code and research code. We love open-
source and it loves us back.

The ideal candidate has:

* Expertise in Ruby, Ruby on Rails, and related technologies.

* Familiarity with modern tools, such as Git, SCSS, and other.

* Experience with agile methodologies, TDD, sprints and poker planning, daily stand-ups.

* An opinion. We want you to argue about the right way to do things. If something isn’t up to our level of quality, we expect an intervention.

* Excitement about music and desire to work in this area.

Our stack includes:

* Ruby on Rails 3

* Nginx + Passenger

* PostgreSQL

* Full text search

* Message queues

* JQuery

* Backbone.js

* Git

We’re offering you a full-time, permanent position in New York City to create
the second product of our music platform (ask us for details).

If you think you’re fit for the job, ping us at jobs@official.fm and let’s
talk!

------
shadchnev
LONDON, UK.

Arguably the most exciting tech position in London.

We are Forward Labs, a startup lab in London. We are a dozen guys coming up
with new ideas, building prototypes, testing them using lean techniques and
forming teams around products that have solid traction. Essentially, we are a
well-funded playground. Our goal is to produce 1-2 new businesses a year.

We have amazing, driven, entrepreneurial people who have a range of skills,
from dev to UX/UI, marketing etc all within the team. Since we are part of a
larger company, Forward (www.forward.co.uk), we also benefit from access to
their expertise. Please read more about the role on our website:
[http://www.forwardlabs.co.uk/jobs/lead-developer-for-
various...](http://www.forwardlabs.co.uk/jobs/lead-developer-for-various-
projects)

Email me at evgeny.shadchnev@forward.co.uk for details.

~~~
wilfra
This sounds awesome.

------
dubisaweapon
Two Sigma (SoHo, NYC) - Full Time, Intern, H1B

Did you know there's a company based in Soho that has enough technology to be
considered among the world's Top 250 supercomputing sites? One that imports
over 5TB of data every single day, and has alumni from Google, Intel, and
Microsoft?

You might think I'm talking about some stealth-mode startup, but I'm talking
about where I work: Two Sigma Investments. At our core, we're a technology
company applying our talents to the domain of finance. We've created a system
that combines artificial intelligence and keen human insight — a system that's
constantly improving and advancing.

We're looking for a diverse set of technologists to join our team. Our
challenges require mastery of areas such as kernel level development, machine
learning, and distributed systems. Our team includes a Unix Lifetime
Achievement winner, Putnam medalists, ACM Programming competition finalists,
and International Mathematics Olympiad medalists. We are proud of our
individual pedigrees, but even prouder of our teamwork.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you!

Dave Hahn dave.hahn@twosigma.com <http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html>

------
ozataman
New York, NY

Looking for Haskell developers

We prefer local candidates, but may accept remote for specific cases or
arrange for relocation

Soostone is a SaaS technology provider for advanced customer segmentation,
targeting and experience personalization capabilities for e-commerce clients
around the world. We go above and beyond the market norms in the amount of
data captured/analyzed and depth of specific capabilities built into our
platform in order to take advantage of optimization opportunities for our
clients.

Located in NYC, we are looking for folks who:

\- would be excited to use Haskell for 90%+ of their work producing highly
scalable commercial software

\- have a strong command of Haskell and its various abstraction concepts to
produce working commercial code from the get go

\- are execution oriented and enjoy producing working code fast

\- have a solid software design sense, good judgement and an interest in
plugging into the discussions on design/architecture of challenging new
capabilities

\- have an interest in working on a variety of problems, including big data
crunching, large scale real-time computations, application of machine learning
algorithms, performance and scalability and web/ui development.

\- may have an interest in data analysis and application of machine learning,
statistical and/or AI concepts

If you are interested, we'd love to have a conversation. Just shoot us an
e-mail at jobs@soostone.com.

~~~
Cieplak
Do you have a preference for either Yesod or Snap?

~~~
ozataman
We use Snap, but frankly if you know one, you can learn the other in a matter
of hours. One of the nice things about Haskell is that the API often speaks
for itself, and for all their differences, their APIs are actually fairly
similar.

Also, it may be of note that I am one of the core contributors to the Snap
Framework.

~~~
carterschonwald
do you have mightybyte on board too?

(i like chatting with other nyc haskellers, so i'll be emailling yah :) )

------
glou
Quirky.com - Full Time - NYC

Quirky is a social product development company where people from all around
the world submit invention ideas to our website. With the help of our
passionate community, we select the best ideas each week to develop together
and try to bring them to market. If an idea actually makes it, then everyone
who helped along the way gets a piece of the pie. You can find our products at
retailers such as Target and Bed Bath & Beyond.

Quirky is a rails shop, and we work with lots of fun technologies like AWS,
mongo, iOS and heroku to name a few. We're a small team that works on lots of
big, fun and interesting problems. We've got a brand new, fully custom office
space in Chelsea (might be the coolest office you'll find in NYC). Oh and we
also had a reality show on the Sundance Channel last year. VC backed by
Andreessen Horowitz and Kleiner Perkins among others.

We're looking to hire rockstar rails, front end and back end developers.

More details here: <http://www.quirky.com/about/careers>

If interested, shoot me an email greg at quirky dot com.

Relocation is definitely available for well qualified candidates (I moved from
SF to NYC to work here!)

------
tarmigan
Tesla Motors | Stationary Storage group | Full time | Palo Alto, CA

The Stationary Storage team at Tesla Motors is growing and we’re looking for
smart and versatile developers to add to the team. Our current team is very
small and we’re looking for a hand-on, generalist who will get things done.
You will work on a variety of subsystems, some are existing codebases (with
other users and developers) that need modification for our application, while
other projects are new and specific to our group. The team is small and you
will be able to shape the direction of the product and a large amount of
ownership of the firmware and software that is specific to this application
ranging from architecture to implementation to testing.

Here are some of the projects that we see coming up soon:

* Embedded C on a microcontroller with an RTOS

* Communication over CAN, Ethernet, zigbee, and GSM networks

* Machine learning for analyzing and modeling energy systems (We’ve been using Matlab and Go, but would love to explore R, Hadoop, and AWS)

* Design and evaluation of algorithms for energy and power markets (think Quant algos but controlling real hardware and moving energy instead of money).

* Designing a robust system to control distributed resources

* UI for customer facing control and data viewing

* Development of parsers/compilers/code-transformers/DSLs for templating and code generation.

While this isn’t the typical HN job, we could see many of these projects
appealing to people who are excited about at least several of:

* Green Energy

* Physical hardware

* Parsers/Compilers/DSLs

* Machine learning/algos for people who don’t want to work in Finance

* A variety of languages and technology (in the last 6 months I have used C, Python, Perl, Go, Matlab/Octave, Tcl, VB, and in my small circle people are using Ruby, Java, php, R and probably others.) We are a small team working on energy and designing physical hardware (which you will control!), so our internal conversions are more likely to touch on “watt-hours” and “tooling costs” than “closures” and “apps”. We would love to see (but we have some positions that don't require these):

* Comfortable with embedded C

* Degree in Engineering or experience with Energy

If you are interested in this job please email tcasebolt@teslamotors.com

There are also many more positions available in other groups at Tesla Motors,
which you can see here: <http://www.teslamotors.com/about/careers>

~~~
HorizonXP
Oh God... I always said that the only companies I'd give up my startup
ambitions for was SpaceX and Tesla. I just returned to Toronto from San Jose
and I saw your plant from the 880. Absolutely amazing looking.

Can you tell us more about what the stationary storage team works on? From the
name, it sounds to be the systems that the user uses when they store the
vehicle at the end of their trip?

~~~
tarmigan
If this makes the news I'll probably be fired :-)

Stationary Storage is basically energy storage (in non-moving context) and is
commonly tied to the electrical grid. There are various technologies used for
stationary storage like compressed air, flywheels, pumped hydro, and
batteries. I'll let you guess which one we work with.

I can't talk specifically about any of our projects, but a few of them have
had an article or two if you dig around. Sorry for the secrecy, but it's very
exciting and there's a lot going on. If you're still interested in working on
our team, I can tell you more project and technical details when you get in
touch.

~~~
samstave
Tarmigan, I have a friend who really MUST work at Tesla. He was a staff eng at
Sun, National Semi, Cobalt, etc.

He is a master in solar power generation monitoring (designs custom embedded
BACNET boxes, develops standards based protocols for energy monitoring,
fosters the creation of industry working groups around said protocols/ideas,
etc) among other things wrote the first book on SAMBA... blah blah blah.

This guy will solve (if he hasnt already) this for you:

>* Design and evaluation of algorithms for energy and power markets

>* Designing a robust system to control distributed resources

YOU NEED TO HIRE THIS GUY.

How can I connect you both?

Please reply to my email addy in my profile.

As a finders fee, I humbly ask to escort Elon Musk's ashes to Mars.

------
saumil07
LocBox, San Francisco, Frontend Engineer, Rails Developer, Data Scientist,
Relocation

Dear (Future) LocBox Engineer,

It’s only October 1st and this thread has become so noisy that you’ve either
a) resorted to keyword searches OR b) gone back to the 10 blank check offers
you’ve received in the last 6 minutes OR c) rightfully concluded that YOU are
the world’s most interesting man/woman.

With that in mind (and after this author has cried quiet tears about the
cooler job market when they graduated MSCS ‘05), let’s get the relevant
keywords out of the way: Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Information
Retrieval, CoffeeScript, Backbone, San Francisco, product/market fit, Local,
Offline-to-Online, Predictable Revenue, Not-A-Game.

Now that generic recruiter-style keywords are published, let me attempt to
stand out from the crowd - I’m CEO at LocBox (<http://www.getlocbox.com>) and
we’re rethinking the way local businesses generate revenue and foot traffic
from their customers.

Most local businesses resort to unsustainable daily deals or boring Email
Marketing to acquire and retain customers. We reject that status quo and our
hundreds of (paying) customers agree. We’ve also developed a new
search/crawl/tech-centric way of acquiring our own customers and disagree with
the wildly obsolete feet-on-street Sales model. The company is small but
generating material and predictable revenue.

We’re venture-funded (2.5+ years cash in the bank), are working on interesting
technology problems and pride ourselves on working hard, drinking bacon-
flavored vodka and keeping bureaucrats out. And if you care about it, yes, we
have a super-nice office with Bay Bridge views and non-mandatory Halo parties.

Talk to Us? <http://www.getlocbox.com/careers>, saumil at getlocbox dot com,
<http://blog.getlocbox.com>

------
dman
Enthought - www.enthought.com

Work with core Python / Numpy / Scipy contributors.

Python development for scientific applications, financial applications and
Python toolset development. Enthought has offices in Austin, New York,
Cambridge, Mumbai. If you use Python and love numpy / scipy then Enthought
would be a great place for you. Come work with numpy / scipy hackers on
solving interesting scientific analysis and data visualization problems. We
are building the next generation of Python development tools, so there is no
shortage of interesting problems to work on. Send applications to
jobs@enthought.com and mention that you saw this on the hacker news Oct 2012
thread. Looking forward to working with some of you. If you have any questions
about Enthought, what jobs are on offer and what problems keep us up at night
feel free to reach out to me at dsharma at enthought dot com

------
bryanh
Zapier (YC) - Mountain View, CA - full-time, remote possible - developers &
designers

We want to bring the power of APIs to the masses and make all web apps talk to
each other.

We're primarily Python & Coffeescript touching a bit of everything from Redis
and ElasticSearch to Node.js and RabbitMQ. As far as we're concerned the stack
is always in flux, we subscribe to no dogmas.

A full stack engineer would fit right in, and prior experience isn't a big
deal: good hackers love learning new stuff (as do we, so we hope you can teach
us awesome new things).

A designer with a UX background would also have major impact. Trying to
represent the insane complexity around mapping disparate APIs is hard, but
even more challenging is giving non-technical users the tools to do it.

We'd love to talk about the problems we're having, you can visit
<http://zapier.com/> and chat us up.

------
bigmac
San Francisco, CA Fulltime Security Engineer, Security Intern At Square
(squareup.com) we're looking for security experts excited about securing the
future of payments. Security at Square is involved in all aspects of the
stack: hardware, firmware, mobile, infrastructure, networks, crypto, web, and
physical security. The team is equal parts builder and breaker, but we spend
most of our effort building security infrastructure and libraries.

Some specific positions we'd love to fill:

    
    
      Network Security Engineer
    
      Mobile Security Engineer
    
      Software Engineer w/ interest in Security
    

Standing invitation to all security folks in the Bay Area or visiting: come
have lunch with us at Square. We'd love to meet you and talk about what you're
working on. It is almost certainly relevant to us. Contact me: mccauley [at]
squareup.com

------
donohoe
NYC, New York - Full-time

 _Javascript (proficient with and without jQuery etc), JSON/APIs, CSS3, Web
App, Mobile, with some PHP/similar_

 __Quartz __(<http://qz.com>) just launched last week. We're a global business
news web site working out of Downtown NYC.

We're looking to grow the team (me + 3 devs + PM embedded with editorial). We
have a lot to do - still heavy optimization on our current site (mobile first
approach). We have a pretty ambitious idea of what we want to tackle and there
is a lot to be done in terms of readability, user experience and ubiquity.

The job description below aims at an experienced fronte-end dev but I'd also
consider fresher candidates too if they have a relevant portfolio.

[https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=168pV4wtpaJ4Iwu1g66E...](https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=168pV4wtpaJ4Iwu1g66E7iFZmESQh4vqbC9LYeSjbnOE)

For some more background:

 _"Covering the World of Business, Digital Only"_ by David Carr

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/24/business/media/with-
digita...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/24/business/media/with-digital-only-
quartz-atlantic-to-cover-business-world.html?pagewanted=all)

 _"Quartz: The new biz-news site is a technological and structural innovator,
with only a few hiccups"_

[http://www.niemanlab.org/2012/09/quartz-the-new-biz-news-
sit...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2012/09/quartz-the-new-biz-news-site-is-a-
technological-and-structural-innovator-with-only-a-few-hiccups/)

 _"The Atlantic's Quartz: interesting … but will it make a profit?"_

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2012/oct/01/the-
atlantic...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2012/oct/01/the-atlantic-
quartz)

Send resumes/links-to-previous-work to md@qz.com

PDF, markdown, text preferred. Github, StackOverflow, LinkedIn profiles help.

------
jedberg
Netflix

Los Gatos, CA

I'm still looking for SREs who want to help me run the biggest subscription
internet video service on the planet with better reliability than the cable
providers.

If you're interested mail talent@netflix.com and tell them you saw my post on
Hacker News.

Here's the official job link:
<http://jobs.netflix.com/jobsListing.html?id=NFX00315>

~~~
sjg007
wait? jedberg went to netflix? cool!

------
nlavezzo
FoundationDB - Vienna, VA (DC Suburb) - Evangelist remote, core engineer must
be local but we would consider relocation expenses.

FoundationDB (<http://foundationdb.com>) is fundamentally new database
technology, built completely from the OS up. It is a NoSQL database
(distributed, ordered key-value design) with high levels of fault tolerance
and performance, but with the most important missing feature given up by other
NoSQL databases - true ACID transactions. Our primary value proposition is
that we give you the best of both worlds - the distributed design /
scalability, fault tolerance, and flexible data models of NoSQL, and the
strong data consistency guarantees of single machine relational databases.

We are well funded, and are currently in the latter stages of our alpha
program and have a very long and impressive list of alpha users that includes
"household" tech names. Public beta is expected soon.

Who we're looking for:

A software engineer to add to our core development team. The most important
traits this person should have are a strong background in computer science,
experience working with distributed systems, and a desire to work on and solve
difficult problems in an interactive team setting. Some pluses would include
C++ and Java experience. Must be a friendly person who enjoys working with
other people as we are a very team-centric environment.

A Developer Evanglist - this person should have experience building
interesting applications using popular technologies such as Ruby on Rails,
Django, etc. and be able to show us a few cool projects they've worked on.
They should also be able to interact well with new people (they will be
attending conferences on our behalf, visiting offices of other startups, etc.)
and be well spoken, both in small groups and on stage giving presentations.
Must also be willing and able to interact heavily with the developer community
on popular social networking sites. The ability to write some thoughtful blog
posts would be great as well. Ideally this person would be located in (or
willing to move to) NYC or the Bay Area, so that we can have a more ongoing
presence in those places.

Apply at info@foundationdb.com

------
BMarkmann
Counterpoint Consulting - Vienna, VA (Washington DC area)

Associate Consultant

About us: * Founded in 2006, self-funded and always profitable * Laid-back,
collegial workplace * Dedicated to making business applications suck a little
less

About you: * You have a passion for creating software to solve complex
business problems * You have strong communication skills, and are able to work
hand-in-hand with business people to translate business requirements into
cutting-edge web applications at premier government and private industry
clients

Check out our current listing(s) at: <http://www.c20g.com/site/join>

We'd love to get some HN folks on the team!

------
pmjoyce
London, UK. Full time. Geckoboard

Ruby on Rails engineer needed to help architect, build, test and improve a
young, fast moving and market defining web application with all the challenges
that come with that.

You’ll be:

===========

\- Shipping code, solving interesting problems and making a difference

\- Working with an innovative web application and platform helping thousands
of businesses around the world

\- Working in a small fast moving team to shape the future development of the
application with input on key technical decisions

\- Working in one of London's hottest startups
(<http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jul/08/east-london-20-hott...>)

Requirements:

=============

\- An ambitious and tenacious individual with a passion for hacking

\- Eager to join a fast growing, well funded startup on an upward trajectory

\- 1+ years’ experience with Rails (or similar advanced web framework).

\- 2+ years’ experience with a dynamically-typed, object-oriented language
(preferably Ruby or Python).

\- Knowledge of PostgreSQL or MySQL

\- Experience with at least one NoSQL datastore

\- Test driven development experience

\- Familiarity with DVCS (we use git).

\- Able to work in London full-time

Nice to have:

==============

\- Open source contributions

\- Backbone.js experience

\- Event driven programming experience

\- Keen on the startup world

Salary

======

Generous salary - dependent on experience & ability. Stock options form part
of the package.

Application Process

====================

To find out more send us your C.V./Github or Stack Overflow portfolio and a
short description on why you’re perfect for the role to jobs@geckoboard.com

~~~
drstewart
I'm eligible to work in the UK (EU citizen), but I currently live in SF. Are
you open to considering international candidates who are willing to relocate?

~~~
pmjoyce
Sure we are - let's chat!

~~~
drstewart
Cool, I've sent you an email.

------
Frencil
SparkFun Electronics (Boulder, CO)

Looking for a full time web application developer. Debian/Nginx/PHP/MySQL
stack with a dash of MongoDB. Heavily open source environment (SparkFun is a
leading in Open Source Hardware) and our dev shop is just as committed.

Free beer on tap, dogs allowed at work, excellent employee discount and free
or heavily discounted access to tools, resources, and learning about
electronics and physical computing. Using spare cycles for tinkering is
encouraged.

Full job posting with application instructions:

<https://www.sparkfun.com/jobs/30>

Note: forking a Git repository is part of the application process.

------
adparadox
Alexandria, VA at the King Street metro station: full-time software developer.

Do you dream in code? Are you a pragmatic programmer scared of mythical man-
months? Do you dive into code horrors and polish it into clean code? Do you
believe in a motley group of individuals running lean and improving their
peopleware?

Help the world invest better with The Motley Fool here:
[https://tbe.taleo.net/NA6/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TM...](https://tbe.taleo.net/NA6/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=TMF&cws=1&rid=323).

------
joelg87
San Francisco, CA - JavaScript Engineers, PHP/MongoDB Engineers, Devops

We're looking for awesome engineers at Buffer (<http://bufferapp.com>). We're
a team of 7, about to open an office in SF. We have strong growth and revenues
and amazing investors/advisors on board. We also have a unique culture of
helping each other every day with improvements such as sleep, exercise,
blogging (anything!).

I would personally love to hear from you if you're interested. Email me
directly - joel@bufferapp.com

------
ipster
AllTrails and AllSnow

<http://alltrails.com> <http://allsnow.com>

FULLTIME Rails / iOS / Android Engineers / Designers

San Francisco (preferred) / Los Angeles / NYC / Remote / H1B

AllTrails is hiring! We're building Yelp for the outdoors - the best way to
discover and share hiking trails and outdoor activities around you. We're
helping people rediscover the outdoors and having lots of fun in the process.
Camping and snowboarding benefits, anyone?

We just launched our brand new site in partnership with National Geographic
(<http://alltrails.com/partners/national_geographic>) and have the #1 outdoors
app in the Apple and Android stores (try searching for 'Hiking'). We also have
the #1 Snowsports app on iPhone.

Our company was AngelPad incubated, is funded by 500Startups and consists of a
strong team from Google / Microsoft / Facebook with previous startup
experience. We also have the author of an O'Reilly Android book, and a core
committer to Homebrew on the team. We're looking for exceptional full stack
Rails and mobile developers (Android and iOS) and designers.

If your idea of sunlight is more than just sitting in front of a really bright
monitor all day, we'd love to hear from you! <http://alltrails.com/jobs> or
jobs@alltrails.com

------
simonw
London (Old Street). Full time. Front End Engineer at Lanyrd -
<http://lanyrd.com/>

We're looking for a front-end-focused web engineer. The role includes both
cutting-edge Mobile JavaScript work (our mobile web app makes extensive use of
AppCache and localStorage) and building clean, responsive HTML and CSS for our
main site.

<http://lanyrd.com/about/jobs/front-end-engineer/> or contact jobs at lanyrd
dot com.

------
df07
Stack Exchange - NYC / telecommute (remote) - Full-time

Stack Exchange is growing like crazy, and we have more ideas than people to do
them. We're two rounds of financing in and aiming for profitability. Come help
us change how the world gets answers to their questions.

* Web Developer - Q&A Team: Work on Stack Overflow, Server Fault, etc. [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/16279/stack-overflow-c...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/16279/stack-overflow-careers-developer-new-york-stack-exchange)

* Web Developer - Careers Team (NYC only): Work on Stack Overflow Careers [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/16279/stack-overflow-c...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/16279/stack-overflow-careers-developer-new-york-stack-exchange)

* Product Manager - Q&A Team: Design features, ship software [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/23227/stack-exchange-p...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/23227/stack-exchange-product-manager-stack-exchange)

* UI / UX / Product Designer: Design experiences [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/24481/product-designer...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/24481/product-designer-stack-exchange)

* Senior Systems Administrator: Work on an infrastructure serving 275M page views per month [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/24001/senior-systems-a...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/24001/senior-systems-administrator-stack-exchange)

------
frisco
Transcriptic: Core Developer or Automation Engineer

Menlo Park, CA

Transcriptic is the "Amazon Web Services" for life sciences. Rather than carry
out wet-lab experiments by hand, researchers can code up (or visually
configure) their experimental protocols and then run them in Transcriptic's
central, highly automated 'biocenter' in an on-demand way. Customers have no
upfront capital costs and pay for only what they use. Life science research
today is incredibly slow, error-prone, monotonous, and expensive with
researchers spending many hours a day every day just moving small volumes of
liquids from one place to another. We're building a long-term company to
completely change the way life science research and development is done.

We're looking for highly talented full-stack web developers as well as
combined background EE/CS engineers for automation integration and
development. Experience reverse engineering USB based protocols is a plus.

We're a very small startup (you'd be #5), but well funded and have customers.
You'd be able to work on interesting science and hard technology in a really
small, all technical team with lots of freedom and resources.

A biology background is preferred but not strictly necessary for outstanding
people. The codebase is mostly Ruby and Scala, with some Python.

max at transcriptic.com

<https://www.transcriptic.com/>

------
taurussai
First hire at stealth security startup (YC W12) - Mountain View, CA - Part-
time or Full-time, starting immediately. Competitive pay / significant equity.

We are building a multi-platform security application and API that solves a
relatively common problem for businesses and end-users in the domain of cloud
storage and cloud-based sharing. You will be working directly with the
founders and must be prepared to take ownership of significant portions of the
product. Of course, you will be given the freedom to make decisions on your
own.

Our product is multi-platform (currently Windows and Mac + some linux
support), and our API can be used both at the client and server. The core
application code is in portable C++, and we have front-ends in Cocoa and .Net,
with Qt frontends in the works. There is a lot of crypto and experience
working with cryptographic libraries is a huge plus.

Requirements:

* Plenty of C++ programming experience, especially systems code. Any platform is okay (Windows / Mac / Linux), as long as you are not biased against working on another platforms if required. * Great object oriented design and API design skills.

Other good-to-have skills:

    
    
       * Ruby on Rails 
       * In-browser cryptography (JS crypto, Native Client experience a plus)
       * UI programming -- Qt / Cocoa / .Net
       * iOS / Android experience
       * Desktop application design / testing experience
    

Of course, we're not looking for someone with all of the above skills, but you
must be a fast learner and someone who has fun writing code and working in a
startup environment.

------
wangg
New York, NY. 1010data -- Full Stack Engineers / Front End Developers /
Security Devs / Analysts

1010data is a database specializing in big data analytics. We build a
trillion-row spreadsheet, served over the browser, capable of analyzing that
amount of data in seconds, not hours.

We're in need of front end devs and full stack engineers working on the front
end to develop a better product to help customers analyze their data,
visualize it, and make sense of it all. Other teams around the company are
hiring as well, so if you're an interested, please see:
<http://www.1010data.com/about-us/careers>. I work on the UI team now, feel
free to email me at george@1010data.com if you've got any questions.

As for me, I've been working here for two years now. My favorite thing about
the company is that it's a culture that encourages you to figure out the best
place to use and develop your talents and to wear different hats. A few of the
things I've worked on below:

* Building a grid capable of serving to a browser a virtually infinite amount of data.

* Building tools to help visualize that data.

* Learning to manage client relationships.

* Figuring out ways to classify and understand customers based on their shopping patterns and habits.

* Attending trade shows and conferences to demo our product and generate leads.

* Enjoying Scotch-o-clock with teammates and friends.

It's a fun and awesome place to work. We sponsor H1B, and interns in their
Junior+ year are welcome to apply.

------
sylvinus

      --------------------------------------
      Paris, France. Full time or Internship
      --------------------------------------
    

Joshfire (<http://joshfire.com>) has the best team of HTML5/JavaScript gurus
in Paris. We won Node Knockout 2011 in the "Completeness" category.

We are also the organizers of the local Hacker News meetup
(<http://parishackers.org>), the largest JavaScript conference in France
(<http://dotjs.eu>) and some other cool events (<http://tedxparis.com>)

Our main work areas are :

\- Our Joshfire Factory, the Wordpress for apps
(<http://factory.joshfire.com>)

\- Our Internet of Things R&D lab (check our website for prototyped objects,
<http://joshfire.com>)

Simply put, we are looking for the best web developers in France and Europe.
You should be a hacker, highly technical, adaptable, social and energetic to
fit in our commando team.

Send your resumes and github profiles to jobs at joshfire.com ;-)

------
crunchyk9
Constant Contact is hiring full time (remote possible) for the following:

Waltham MA or Bay Area -- Principal Software Engineer and Sr Software Engineer
(java, ruby, javascript, iOS, android, etc)

Waltham MA or Bay Area -- Software Architect

Many more on the website, it's actually a very cool place to work.
[http://jobs.constantcontact.com/careers/software-
development...](http://jobs.constantcontact.com/careers/software-development-
jobs)

------
neils2001
Experience Project - San Francisco, CA Software Engineer (all levels)

We work on a product that deeply enriches people’s lives. 80% of our users say
Experience Project (<http://www.experienceproject.com>) has changed their life
for the better. And each month:

* 2+ million meaningful friendships are formed between strangers

* 10+ million people from around the world make us their home.

We are looking for people whose heart is as big as their brain and who believe
in a vision that technology can be meaningful and emotionally-rich.

Our social discovery network allows people to share and connect around the
things that matter most to them. From experiences ranging from fighting cancer
to obsessing over contemporary art to confessing that you love your dog more
than life itself, Experience Project has it all.

Our technology platform includes: PHP, Python, MySQL, Redis, Beanstalk,
Node.js, Hadoop, Pig, Fluent, Amazon AWS

As a member of our engineering team, you will:

* build both front-end and back-end features used by millions of people

* be part of a small (<10 person), fast-moving, highly collaborative team

* contribute to the product from both an ideation and implementation level

We are looking for candidates who have:

* a passion for working in agile engineering teams where code is released multiple times a day

* a love for finding creative and thoughtful solutions to a variety of technical and product challenges

* a desire to write scalable, efficient, maintainable code

Interested? Email us at jobs@experienceproject.com

------
roybahat
OUYA -- Bay Area, CA Android OS knowers and seekers

OUYA's making a game console, built on Android. <http://ouya.tv>

Hardware ships in March (with developer kits going out in December). OUYA's
building a small team that will create a new game platform: discovery of new
games, a TV UI, eventually working on the Android NDK to improve game
performance, a social layer, and... other stuff.

No titles environment, everyone works directly with the CEO. Other engineers
from EA, Amazon, Pivotal, Motorola, etc. Almost everything we write could be
open sourced.

You work independently, love to be wrong when a better idea comes along, play
games, and maybe even backed our Kickstarter so we know you were in from the
get-go. You know where the bodies are buried in Android, or can figure it out
quick.

No time to write more. If you're interested, help us get to know you better
with this every-question-optional get to know you...

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEdkcmF...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEdkcmFaWVJzclR2NV9kNkVXQ0Vsbmc6MA)

------
tomblomfield
GoCardless (YC s2012) - London, UK.

We're looking for a variety of roles including Ruby/Rails Developers,
Javascript Engineers, DevOps, Biz-Dev and Customer Support.

<https://gocardless.com/jobs>

~~~
cfontes
Hi, I am a Brazilian with a Italian citizenship and waiting for my Italian
passport to arrive, can I apply for the job?

~~~
ig1
If you're an EEA citizen (which as an italian you would be) you can freely
work anywhere in the EU.

You would however need proof (most people use their passport), if it'll take a
while for you to get your passport another option in the UK is to get a Home
Office registration certificate (you'll have to prove to their satisfaction
that you are italian, via birth record, etc.).

------
mryan
Fashiolista - Amsterdam, NL. Python/Django developers, DevOps. Full time, on-
site in our office in the center of Amsterdam.

We are a funded startup looking for Python/Django developers and sysadmins
with AWS experience... or ideally someone who ticks both of these boxes. As
Fashiolista is growing rapidly, we are on the lookout for new team members who
can help us scale the site and keep up with our growth.

Although we are in the fashion industry, a love of fashion is not required. If
you love hacking open source applications and scaling high-traffic websites,
you'll fit right in. We encourage our team to work on open source projects
where possible, and attempt to open source many of the components we build
ourselves. We are looking for "T-shaped employees" (a la Valve) who can
contribute to a number of areas in the business.

Our stack consists of, among other things:

\- Django

\- Celery

\- SOLR

\- Redis

\- Memcached

\- PostgreSQL

\- AWS (with heavy use of CloudFormation)

More information is available on our jobs page
(<http://www.fashiolista.com/jobs>), you can also email me directly if you
would like to discuss the role futher (email in profile).

------
onespotjobs
Location: Austin TX (Local preferred, we can help with relocation. We will
consider remote for the right candidate)

Employer: OneSpot Inc.

Job title: Senior Ruby on Rails Developer

Reporting to: Chief Technology Officer

Salary: Negotiable + early stage stock options

== Company overview

OneSpot is a technology startup that provides tools and services to
organizations large and small to help them promote articles and related
content, both that created by themselves, and third-party content that they
would like more people to see. We have an experienced management team, we’re
funded, and despite getting started just 6 months ago, we already have a
number of household name customers. We use Ruby on Rails for our self-service
user interface, and Java for most of our behind-the-scenes engineering.

== The candidate

We are looking for a talented Ruby on Rails developer with an excellent design
aesthetic, and that has a passion for designing fluid user interfaces, but
also a solid understanding of Rails’ internal mechanics.

== Essential requirements

Deep understanding of Ruby on Rails 3.2, and related tools (Active Record,
etc) Deep understanding of HTML, CSS, and JavaScript Familiarity with Linux
(bash etc) and MySQL Familiarity with version control systems Excellent
communication and people skills Fluent in English Eligible to work in United
States (US citizen, green card holder, etc)

== Experience of the following would be a significant advantage

JSON and REST APIs Open source development (please include links to your open
source work) Java Git Usability testing Display advertising networks

If you are interested please send your resume and/or any questions to ian at
onespot dot com.

------
jrheard
Yelp

INTERN OR FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

I'm a full-stack web developer at Yelp, and I definitely recommend the hell
out of working here. We've still got the startup environment (kegs, dog, etc);
we're located in downtown San Francisco, half a block from MoMa; we are in a
unique position to do great stuff and solve hard problems while helping people
find great local businesses.

I built our "Hot New Businesses" feature - <http://yelp.com/openings/sf> , for
instance, you can find it on the homepage and in our mobile apps too - which
crunches through our data nightly and generates a list of the most recently
opened bars and restaurants in your city, complete with predictions of the day
they opened on. It's a really useful feature, and we have so much data that I
was able to build it without knowing anything about machine learning, data-
mining, etc; imagine the crazy-useful stuff you could do here, if a
knucklehead like me could make a feature like this.

For more info about what it's like to work here as an engineer, see a Q&A with
me at [http://officialblog.yelp.com/2011/07/day-in-the-life-of-a-
ye...](http://officialblog.yelp.com/2011/07/day-in-the-life-of-a-ye..). , or
feel free to contact me at jrheard at yelp dot com.

Here's a list of our open engineering positions:

Web Developer

☆ Develop cool and useful features for our 61M+ monthly visitors

☆ Expertise in JavaScript, HTTP, HTML/DOM, and CSS, as well as server-side
chops in a language like Python, Ruby, Java, C++, etc. We're on Python, but
we're just looking for people who are really good at programming, so no
worries if you don't have much Python experience.

Search and Data-Mining Engineer

☆ Tackle machine learning and information retrieval problems from our database
of 22M+ Yelp reviews

☆ Strong grasp of algorithms and data structures; expertise in Python, Java,
or C++ Back-end Engineer

☆ Build whole systems that are simple and scalable

☆ Expertise in your favorite modern programming language: Python, Ruby, Java,
Objective-C, or C++ Mobile Developer

☆ Create fun and useful mobile applications for the iPhone, Android,
Blackberry platforms and beyond

☆ Expertise in C++, Java and other mobile languages

To apply, head to
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oyXeVfwo&s=Hacker_News](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oyXeVfwo&s=Hacker_News)

------
astarwithin
INFOCHIMPS

FULL-TIME, AUSTIN, TX (remote is a possibility for the right candidate)

DATA ENGINEER and OPERATIONS ENGINEER (Data Architect/ DevOps are also apt
descriptions here)

Infochimps is a world-class big data shop, with a unique approach and
philosophy that you won’t be able to find anywhere else. We’re the authors of
Ironfan, the premiere way to manage clusters in the cloud
(<http://github.com/infochimps-labs/ironfan>). Our data pipeline uses
technologies such as HBase, Elastic Search, Flume, Pig, and Hadoop. We’ve also
developed tools of our own to make the ingestion pipeline run more smoothly,
like a Ruby-based interface to Hadoop and a bulk loader for Elastic Search,
that you can check out at <http://github.com/infochimps-labs>.

You can read more about our culture and openings here:
<http://www.infochimps.com/careers>

email us: careers AT infochimps DOT com

:)

------
curtis

      +--------------------------------+
      | Redwood City, CA - UI Engineer |
      +--------------------------------+
    

Tidemark Systems (<http://www.tidemark.net>, note ".net") is hiring.

Like everybody else in the industry, we're finding hiring to be a difficult
problem. For those of us on the UI team it's been an extra challenge -- there
are lots of people out there who have experience with toolkits like jQuery,
Ext, Sencha Touch, and a whole bunch of other ones, some of which we've never
heard of. But we're not simply using frameworks, we're pushing them well
beyond what they were intended to do. So if you've got relevant framework
experience, that's great. But we really need engineers that are good at the
basics: JavaScript, DOM, HTML, and CSS. You'll also need to be decent at UI
design and user experience. If you're not just good but great at either of
these things (or both!), that's awesome, but we also need you to be able to
write code. This isn't just a run of the mill web dev job. This is actual,
hard core software engineering, it just happens that the stuff we're (the UI
team) doing is all running in the browser.

Tidemark is building a hosted business analytics system, which is way more
interesting than it might sound. The company is well-funded and we have people
with decades of experience in the field.

We've got a bunch of other openings (see
<http://tidemark.net/company/careers>)

    
    
        * Technical Support Engineer
        * Director of People Operations
        * Operations Engineer
        * Graphic Designer - Web Developer Emphasis
        * Sr. Technical Writer
        * Enterprise Account Executive
        * Application Tier Developer
        * Computation Engine Developer
    

If any of these positions sound interesting, my email is on my profile page.

------
LiveTheDream
New York, NY -- Tapad -- fulltime backend developers/intelligent, motivated
people

Tapad is a advertising technology company, specializing in real-time buying
and making sense of the fragmented world where every user and household has
multiple device, from smartphone and tablets to connected TVs and laptops.

On any given day, I might work on:

* scaling our 100% Scala-based infrastructure to handle billions of requests per day with 95th-percentile response times in the low 10s of milliseconds

* adding features to our back-office webapp (Play) to help our account team manage dozens of campaigns and hundreds of strategies.

* analyzing billions of rows of data to uncover performance anomalies

* testing machine learning algorithms on said data, to create models that improve performance

* practicing my foosball game to ensure foosball dominance in the office

Tapad is a fun, growing place to work on high-performance software with a
bunch of great people. We just recently took over the office next door to get
more space. The dev team is a lean, mean crew. Drop a note to toby at tapad
dot com.

------
jkestner
Austin, TX - full-time and intern

\---------------------------------

Want to work with a web-connected physical product? Supermechanical is making
a new generation of everyday objects that connect people. You may remember us
from such Kickstarters as Twine (
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/supermechanical/twine-
li...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/supermechanical/twine-listen-to-
your-world-talk-to-the-internet) ). Twine is a little AAA-powered Wi-Fi block
that lets your objects and environments talk on the Internet with little
effort. But this is just the beginning.

We're looking for: \- a Python developer \- a web developer/designer \- though
it's not listed, box-packers/go-getters (part-time or full-time)

If you're as passionate about beautifully integrated hardware/software
products as we are, we want to talk to you about building one with us.

<http://supermechanical.com/jobs.html> work@supermechanical.com

------
kentf
TORONTO / SAN FRAN - FULL TIME - PYTHON, JS, BACKBONE, NODE, REAL TIME

Top Hat Monocle (<http://www.tophatmonocle.com>) is hiring for a few roles:

* mobile dev (iOS, Android)

* sysadmin/infrastructure developer (rabbitmq, selenium, fabric, ec2)

* Front End (javascript, backbone)

* Back end (python, django, javascript, node.js.)

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded) education startup that helps make
class more engaging. We've got some really cool problems to work on and your
work would be impacting a huge number of students daily.

We also hire interns so please feel free to apply for that as well (paid of
course.)

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in San Francisco so if
you're really good we would be open to having someone work from there. If
you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free to
contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you manage
the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to mike at tophatmonocle dot com.

------
robbiemitchell
Knewton (Union Square, NYC, full-time) is hiring for the following:

-> Software Engineer (platform team)

-> Infrastructure Software Engineer (systems team)

-> Data Scientist (data science team)

-> Adaptive Instruction Analyst (data science team)

<http://www.knewton.com/jobs/>

=====

Knewton is building the world's most powerful adaptive learning engine, with
the goal of making personalized and engaging education available to all.
Knewton has been recognized as a Technology Pioneer for 2011 by the World
Economic Forum in Davos and one of the top 25 best places to work by Crain’s
New York Business.

This is an outstanding opportunity to work with and learn from the world's
best engineers and data scientists.

Our software engineers have:

* A track record of writing high-quality, elegant code

* A willingness to learn and use Python and Java

* Familiarity with Amazon Web Services (AWS) and Unix

* The potential and desire to rise into positions of technical leadership

* A passion for transforming education

Not required but highly desired are:

* Experience with the Java Virtual Machine (JVM)

* Experience in machine learning and data mining, and with the R statistical package

* Experience with big data processing using NoSQL techniques like Cassandra, Hadoop, Hive

Perks include:

* Competitive salary and stock options

* As much paid vacation as you need to take

* Flexible hours

* High-quality equipment

* The opportunity to use cutting-edge machine learning and engineering techniques to transform and democratize education

~~~
jayp08
email address?

------
lpolovets
Factual is hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Palo Alto, Los
Angeles, and Shanghai.

Remote work is possible for exceptional candidates who are US citizens and
living in the US ('exceptional' meaning you are a great engineer and have lots
of machine learning/data extraction/NLP/etc. experience that is relevant to
what we do).

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider that enables
developers, startups, and big companies to focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition. We have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an
incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which
was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from
Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp,
Foursquare, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP,
algorithm design, or Hadoop. Our LA office is our headquarters and our Palo
Alto office recently opened so new hires would have a huge impact on the
culture there.

You can email me personally at leo -at- factual.com, or view our job postings
and apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

------
pbiggar
San Francisco [remote, h1b]

<https://circleci.com> \- easy, fast continuous integration for web apps. We
make thousands of developers more productive by creating better developer
tools that allows them move quickly.

We have an incredibly fast, auto-scaling PaaS using EC2 and some pretty
hardcore, low-level tech. It's all written in Clojure, exposed as a REST API,
with the front-end written in Less, Haml and Coffeescript.

We're pretty small and just started to grow (we were two people a few weeks
ago, about to be 4, hopefully 5). We want to have a very transparent company,
with a flat organization, and need self-directed folks who play well with
others.

Happy to answer questions too. Email sayhi@circleci.com, or try it out:
<https://circleci.com>

------
pahlmeyer
Vestorly is looking for lead engineer to join us in our NYC office.

Vestorly is a community to find a leading investment advisor through the
people that you know and trust. We are disrupting the mindless flow of
millions of people's investments to Wall Street brokers who do not have their
client’s best interests in mind. Vestorly already has real users and real
revenue after just 5 months since launch.

About You: \- You want to join a startup in a lead engineering position. \-
You are more than just a “coder” you have some level of product/business
sensibility. \- You have experience with web architecture design, RESTful
architectural principles, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript,
JQuery, TDD. \- You are active and fun to be around.

To apply send us an email to: hello [at] vestorly [dot] com

------
bgmasters
Amicus Labs - San Francisco

We’re building software that will radically change how lawyers approach,
analyze, and engage with the law.

We're looking to add a designer to our small team of legal-minded engineers
(Stanford, Berkeley, Google) and lawyers (Stanford, Columbia).

You should have a record of creating beautiful software, good implementation
skills, and a desire to forge a product that will change how justice is
delivered in this country.

We are backed by the most visionary investors in the world and are taking a
big swing at truly hard problems. We have excellent health/dental/vision
benefits, a "no vacation policy" policy, and a great office at 4th and
Townsend.

If you're interested in learning more, get in touch: careers@amicuslabs.com.

------
ramanujam
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburb) - No remote, but we will help you
relocate.

Monetate is a SAAS provider of testing, targeting and personalization tools
(e.g. A/B - MVT testing, recommendation engines etc). We turn data in action
on our clients' sites by doing real-time DOM modification to put the right
experience in front of their users. We’re looking for engineers who want to do
highly visible work on great brands and solve tough problems with great
coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve users' problems

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here

* Use the source - Google Closure to Python, Hadoop and Mahout to Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - data, UX, 3rd party JS, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* We pay market rates

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Funded by First Round and OpenView

We're looking for people not positions. We have people who have joined the
team with no background in our primary languages and people from non-
traditional backgrounds. Check out our blog at
<http://engineering.monetate.com/> and see more about our open jobs at
<http://monetate.com/jobs/>

I got hired via HN about two years ago and we do have a good number of
engineers in the team who found Monetate through one of these threads.

Feel free to email tjanofsky <at> monetate com with any questions or to apply.

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, intern, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

We believe that education games don't have to suck, and judging by the
popularity of our stuff, people agree! Our apps have been downloaded 5 million
times, with over 80 million words mastered by our users!

* Apple voted us Educational App of the Year in 2011.

* We have the #1 grossing apps in SAT and foreign languages.

* We recently secured funding from Sequoia Capital, and are kicking it up a notch.

Do you want to disrupt the educational gaming space? We'd love to hear from
you!

* Backend engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/zmC1GW/Backend-Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/zmC1GW/Backend-Engineer.html)

* Mobile engineer (Android or iOS) - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/5t4zzv/Mobile-Engin...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/5t4zzv/Mobile-Engineer.html)

* Generalist engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/cj0OWK/Generalist-E...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/cj0OWK/Generalist-Engineer.html)

* Game designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designe...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designer.html)

* Lead UI designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/FDm1vD/Lead-UI-Desi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/FDm1vD/Lead-UI-Designer.html)

* Games producer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/QkgdTJ/Producer.htm...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/QkgdTJ/Producer.html)

* Product manager - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/bc0fOZ/Product-Mana...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/bc0fOZ/Product-Manager.html)

For more info, visit <http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers> or email us at
jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
dkuebric
Boston, MA - AppNeta (aka Tracelytics)

Full-Stack Software Engineer, Front-End Engineer

We're working on an awesome product that helps devops run their web apps more
efficiently. We do distributed tracing, ala Google Dapper / Twitter Zipkin,
then turn it into actionable SAAS-delivered performance insights.

Our team is super-smart, very autonomous, and well-funded. We get to work with
cool technology and solve high-data-volume problems in real time.

Technologies: Python, D3, backbone.js, C/C++, Cassandra, MySQL, EC2, git

More info: <http://tracelytics.com/jobs>

(we've also got hackers located in Providence, RI and Vancouver, BC -- inquire
within for details!)

------
boriskozak
JIBE

New York City and Washington, D.C. FULLTIME Rails and Frontend Developers
INTERN Frontend Developers

We're the leading innovator in recruitment technology. We are dedicated to
making recruiting simple with solutions for enterprises to attract and engage
candidates.

A few of our solutions:

-The first and only solution that allows a jobseeker to submit a complete job application from any device – mobile, tablet and desktop.

-A candidate-generated employee referral solution.

-A browser-based solution designed for distributed recruiting teams.

We're hiring Rails and Frontend devs.

You can apply online or just email me directly. bk@jibe.com

<http://www.jibe.com/jobs/listings?q=jibe>

------
mpeschier
New York, NY - Junior Software Developer (H1B)

Dynamic Logic is looking for a bright recently graduated junior software
developer to help us build the next generation of market research products.
You'll be tackling big data problems in a challenging startup-like
environment, but with the benefits of working for a billion dollar company!

For more info on the job go to:
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH02/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=MILLWARDBROWNUK&cws=7&rid=1171)
Or email me at maarten.peschier <at> dynamiclogic.com

------
avar
Amsterdam, The Netherlands. H1B[1]

Booking.com is always on the lookout for good developers, DBA's and sysadmins
on-site in the center of Amsterdam. I'm a developer there currently working on
infrastructure tasks and relocated over there about two years ago, and have
been very happy with it.

We have people from all over the world relocating to work with us and are very
well set up to handle relocation and visa issues, most of the people working
in IT are expats so we've got a lot of experience with bringing people in.

It's a rapidly growing company that represents the biggest chunk of the
Priceline (PCLN) group of companies where problems that look relatively
mundane on paper become much more interesting due to the scale and growth
levels we're operating at.

We use Perl for almost everything with a MySQL backend and Git for
development. We get our changes out really fast, it's rare for your code not
to be on our live systems within hours of you pushing it. We're also very open
to open sourcing code that doesn't contain any business logic, I've personally
been involved in open sourcing a few of our internal tools, including
<https://github.com/git-deploy> and a few CPAN modules.

We have a relatively flat hierarchy with minimum levels of bureaucracy since
we're very data driven and have a clear goal: helping our customers.
Everything we do is aimed at solving problems for our customers, if it doesn't
help our customers we're not interested in doing it. You don't have to know
Perl in advance to be a developer there. We've hired people who've done C,
Java etc. before. The sort of people we'd like to hire are good technically,
excellent at communication, and can acquire a good sense of how they fit into
the big picture.

I'd be happy to answer any questions at avarab@gmail.com and/or forward your
resume, I've posted in a similar thread here a couple of times before and have
already helped get one person hired, many others have had or are having
interviews, and I've fielded a bunch of questions from would-be applicants.
<http://booking.com/jobs> also has some good information.

1\. Well, not H1B, but we'll take care of the Dutch equivalent.

~~~
ricvg
Great web site and Android app BTW. I've been using it extensively in the past
month (booked 7 nights in different hotels). I was quite surprised by the ease
of use and great UI. Great work. Keep it up!

------
twalling
Connected Sports Ventures Cambridge, MA FULLTIME - Backend Engineer (Node.js,
Redis, MongoDB)

We're looking for another backend engineer to join our team as we continue to
expand upon our realtime, single game fantasy, football and baseball games
(<http://rumbletv.com>).

You can read more about our current positions and what we're building over at
<http://jobs.connectedsports.com>. Any questions or applications can be
directed to me at jobs@connectedsports.com

------
welder
Santa Clara, CA: full-time & internships - Javascript, Perl, Python, Java

We automate hacking corporate websites. Over 10,000 per day currently. We also
automate analyzing corporate source code for vulnerabilities.

For Javascript devs: We use Backbone.js, Require.js, Twitter Bootstrap, jQuery
all talking to a JSON api.

For backend devs: We use Perl with Moose or Mouse, Python with Django,
Memcached, Redis.io, Jenkins, Gearman, zeromq.

Email alan@h4ck3r.org or alan.hamlett@whitehatsec.com.

<https://www.whitehatsec.com/abt/careers.html>

------
joshyeager
Swift Software - Frederick, MD (Near DC) - Software Engineers for Product
Development and Professional Services

Are you tired of commuting to DC or Northern Virginia? Swift Software is a
growing product-centered technology company seeking talented developers to
join our development and proserv teams in Frederick, MD. Our flagship product
is JobTraQ, a task management and workflow system that offers vastly more
flexibility and power than any other product in our market segment, and is
significantly less expensive and easier to configure than big "BPM" suites
like MetaStorm and Lombardi. These advantages are allowing us to disrupt both
markets.

Product developers will create new features in JobTraQ and enhance existing
functionality. You’ll help us build advanced visual design and administration
tools, augment the product’s business intelligence capabilities, improve
performance and scalability, and use customer feedback to enhance all parts of
the system.

Proserv developers will work with our mid-market and enterprise customers and
our business analysts to design and implement software solutions that build on
JobTraQ's capabilities. Our implementation and customization projects are
usually one week to two months long, so you’ll enjoy a wide range of work on
interesting problems for clients in many regions and industries. Recent
projects have included a touchscreen system for warehouse tracking,
integration with accounting systems, complex custom finance and billing
reports, and automatic data synchronization.

Both teams have an enjoyable and collaborative culture in a creative
environment. We interact positively and openly and emphasize learning and
professional development. These attributes have enabled us to produce an
industry-leading product with a globally recognizable and satisfied client
base. Our environment is relaxed and fun, we play everything from Total
Annihilation to Alien Swarm at our game nights, and we equip everyone with new
quad-core Thinkpads with SSDs and dual monitors. Our policies and benefits are
family-friendly, with generous vacation time, good health insurance options,
and flexible work schedules.

For more information about these positions, see the links below. If you are
interested in either one, email your resume to resumes@swiftsoftware.com.

[http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se227-software-engineer-
product-...](http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se227-software-engineer-product-
development.html)

[http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se152-software-engineer-
professi...](http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se152-software-engineer-professional-
services.html)

------
silvio
San Jose, Santa Cruz :: Build FPGA design tools at Altera

Altera is one of the leading designers of FPGA devices in the world. I'm an
engineer in the software team, developing mostly embedded design and
instrumentation tools for FPGAs. We are looking for software developers
experienced or with a strong desire to learn about Computer Architecture, FPGA
design, Digital Logic, Embedded Systems, and more, while at the same time
developing engineering design tools in high level languages.

To give you an idea of what we do, these are some of the projects that
involved me at Altera:

    
    
      * Designed and implemented a high performance on-chip network that's used
        in thousands of routers, base stations, and switches around the world.
      * Created a hardware/software instrumentation framework in a mix of Java, C++, C, 
        and Verilog. This is the foundation for all the debuggers at Altera.
      * Modified the GCC toolchain to add support for Altera's processors, like our
        NiosII soft processor.
      * Implemented a GDB Server from scratch in Java.
      * Defined and implemented the pieces of an ARM CoreSight debug subsystem.
      * Implemented infrastructure used in a C-to-Gates compiler.
      * Spent hours hacking away with the tools and many of the available
        development boards.
    

If the above sound interesting to you, then Altera might be the place that
you've been looking for. Send me an email to sbrugada at altera.com telling me
why you think this would be a good match. You should attach your resume too.

------
lylo
FreeAgent | Full-Time | Edinburgh, Scotland

We're looking for Rubyists to come and work on our high-volume, much-loved
app. We have an amazing team, great office with perks and we're situated in
OFFICIALLY the UK's best place to live! ->
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2012/sep/29/travel-
awards-2...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2012/sep/29/travel-
awards-2012-winners)

More info over on our site:

<http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/ruby-engineer>

------
edash
Paperless Pipeline - Full-time, Remote - Front-end Designer & Developer

We are a small, boostrapped, profitable, and growing company behind the most
friendly real estate transaction software on the market.

We are looking for someone to join our team on a full-time, contract basis to
lead front-end design and user experience. Our team currently lives in Austin,
Chicago, and New York. You can live and work anywhere.

You code clean. You follow best practices. You comment key areas of your code.
You meticulously test for cross-browser compatibility. You have a talent (and
obsession) with writing highly responsive, speedy code. You take pride in what
you've written, but can set your pride aside when it’s time to debug.

You have a pixel-perfect eye for design, or at least you think you do :). When
looking for the color gray, you nudge left and right on your RGB scale until
you find the perfect shade. You understand and can implement fluid, grid, and
responsive designs. You're not afraid of retina screens, because it doesn't
really change the way you design things anyway.

We work from anywhere and believe in your ability to manage your own schedule.
This is a contract position that pays competitive rates. If you need to
upgrade your gear, we'll pay for it. If you're interested in a coworking space
outside the home, we'll pay for that too.

Sound interesting? Learn more at <http://www.paperlesspipeline.com/jobs>

------
vanelsas
Amsterdam, The Netherlands. MillMobile is about to launch a unique mobile
audience targeting platform and is seeking developers to help us scale up. We
have international customers and an international ambition. Want to be part of
a fast growing startup, with a hands on mentality and working with innovative
technology? Mail us at info@millmobile.com

We are looking for (fulltime) front end developers, iOS, and Android
developers and two :

Software engineer - systems Responsibilities: Build and maintain high-
performance, scalable systems Improve the reliability and efficiency of our
core systems Support our internal APIs and user-facing products Develop
elegant solutions to complex problems Code using Clojure, Ruby

Requirements: Extensive experience with web infrastructure, distributed
systems, performance analysis, search infrastructure and/or large-scale data
processing Experience with software engineering best practices (e.g. unit
testing, code reviews, design documentation) Strong algorithms and data
structures background BS, MS, or PhD in Computer Science or equivalent work
experience

Desired: Development on the JVM, including asynchronous I/O, concurrency, and
the Java memory model Experience designing fault-tolerant distributed systems
Experience with Hadoop or other MapReduce-based architectures Hands-on
experience in Linux Kernel development, configuration, and performance tuning
Experience with databases like Cassandra, Redis, Memcached, Postgres, or Ruby
on Rails Contributions to the open-source community

------
edawerd
ZenPayroll - San Francisco, CA - full-time, full-stack developers - H1B OK

Things we like: Rails | Backbone | JQuery | MySQL | Coffeescript | TDD. If
these technologies and processes excite you and you want to work on a product
that has the potential to transform an industry, we've love a chance to share
our vision with you.

About us: We're a team of second time entrepreneurs, tackling the massive
payroll market. If solving a real pain point for millions of people gets you
excited (plus the chance to build a billion dollar company), we'd love to
speak with you. We have big ambitions and the funding and resources to make
long term bets. We've raised a large round from an all-star list of investors
and are looking for like-minded engineers to join us.

There's a ton of work to be done, and you'll be a core member of our team as
we grow the company. You'll receive a highly competitive salary, a sizable
equity stake, and we'll geek you out with whatever equipment you need to get
your work done. Other perks include a housing stipend if you live near the
office, 3 meals/day, company retreats, gym stipend, and more. Our office is
one block from South Park in SoMa, San Francisco.

Above all, we're looking for individuals who are yearning to do the best work
of their lives. You'll be amply rewarded for the work you do.

If you're interested, send us a note at jobs [at] zenpayroll [dot] com and
include your LinkedIn, GitHub, and/or any project pages.

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy e-commerce business; every day
it serves millions of product images and handles thousands of purchases - but
we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we want without
missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and we are migrating
to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that work best
for them - for instance, we have a mix of Linux, Windows, and Mac workstations
in the team. We are adopting and adapting agile development techniques such as
test-driven development, pair programming, and continuous integration. We hold
regular retrospectives to improve our working environment and lightning talks
to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. We expect developers to be
generalising specialists, ready at the drop of a hat to refine an algorithm,
write a tricky integration test, tune a SQL query, or discuss feature nuances
with a product manager. Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear (at
careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us; we're hiring
for all technical roles including front- and back-end devs.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 80 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
wilsonblvd
Curiosity Media/SpanishDict.com | Washington, DC | Full-time and Internships |
Developers, Designers, and Marketers

We are looking for talented people to join us in our mission to revolutionize
the way people learn languages. We are working on the cutting edge of language
learning -- mixing machine learning, advanced analytics, and world-class
content to personalize the experience for every learner.

We work hard, have fun, and are growing by leaps and bounds. According to
Quantcast, our flagship property SpanishDict.com is one of the top 400
websites in the United States. Our learning tools reach more than 50 million
people every year.

But we are just getting started. Our newest product will revolutionize the
language learning market.

If you are interested in shaping the future of language learning, this
product, and the company, check out the open positions below. We want to hear
from you!

Front-End Engineer - <http://goo.gl/CjCya> Software Engineer -
<http://goo.gl/a5jMa> Software Engineer (Intern) - <http://goo.gl/I33tE> UI
Designer - <http://goo.gl/Sq54X> Marketing Manager - <http://goo.gl/0YDRR>

For more information on the company, please check out our careers page -
<http://www.spanishdict.com/careers>

------
bijanv
Toronto, Canada - Full-time Senior Role EventMobi - <http://eventmobi.com>

We're a self-funded team of 16 (5 engineers) and building a SaaS based tool
for anyone running an event to create an app for their attendees. Our features
allow planners to take their events from a static setting to a much more
interactive level!

We're currently looking for more senior / experience engineers (architects) to
help build out new architecture and features, help manage / scale our
infrastructure and innovate our mobile experience. We take testing, well
architected code very seriously and are always looking at ways to incorporate
new tech into our platform (we're using backbone to build offline capable
mobile web apps, node and socket.io to enable real-time communication between
attendees / push notifications, Redis based caching for a few features, etc)
Check out <http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/> for the positions we're
looking for and more detail!

In more detail EventMobi is the leading mobile platform for shows and
conferences, having been used by over 1000 events, nearly 2 Million users, and
are served in 7 languages across 5 continents. Clients like Disney, Intel,
Motorola amongst others have used EventMobi to disrupt and enhance the
attendee experience at their events.

------
markhelo
Wello - San Francisco, CA - Full-time, Senior Software Engineer

We are a live fitness marketplace where anyone can find a personal trainer and
workout over live video.

Our members work with trainers of their choice (Yoga, Plyometrics, etc) at
their own convenience with little or no equipment necessary, save a laptop and
an internet connection. Our trainers are highly rated (no one with less that 4
star reviews so far) and we are building a growing but devoted user base.
Almost 35% of our users who have worked out once, come back and workout again.
However small right now, we generate revenue by taking a cut in the
transaction :)

Our audience is elderly, new moms and business professionals who all have a
high desire to get or be fit but dont find the time , find it too costly and
do not have a regular regimen. With our technology and solution, they can.

Our stack is Django/MySQL. Our video is currently based on top of TokBox. We
use Balanced(YC) for our payments since they are well suited for marketplaces
like ours. We use Optimizely, MixPanel, Chartio to track our data and learn.

We are looking for a senior software engineer interested in backend and data
analysis. We value curiosity, drive and passion over specific technology.
However, if you have worked on Python or Video in the past that is a plus.

Email me at jobs@wello.co or check us out at <http://www.wello.co/>

------
megakwood
Guidebook is hiring Python+Django, Android, iOS Developers, and Designers
FULLTIME in Palo Alto, CA (we may open an SF office soon as well)

Guidebook makes a mobile app that helps people find their way around complex
venues and events. You may have used our app at a show like PyCon, PAX, UDC,
etc. We're also now beginning to publish guides to places where there is a lot
going on like Universities, museums, etc.

<http://guidebook.com/jobs/>

More contact info for me is in my profile..

------
syrneus
Burlington, MA - full time Portland, OR - full time

Acquia is looking for great DevOps cloud engineers to help us build tools to
manage our thousands of AWS servers and optimize our PAAS offering. Positions
for junior and senior candidates are available. Our cloud is optimized to host
Drupal (PHP) but we code primarily in Ruby and host everything from Ruby apps
to Solr to ElasticSearch to Cassandra.

Acquia provides commercial support and hosting for Drupal projects and large
scale Drupal websites. We were recently named the fastest growing software
company in America by Inc magazine and the 8th fastest growing in any
industry. We're one of Amazon's largest customers and are serving billions of
pageviews out of our origin servers.

If you have great experience scaling the LAMP stack, building automated
toolchains to manage servers on AWS or open cloud stacks and if you have a
passion for working with some of the largest companies in the world or
managing thousands of servers then let us know.

Cloud Engineer position details are available here:
[https://www.acquia.com/careers/job-listing/cloud-software-
en...](https://www.acquia.com/careers/job-listing/cloud-software-engineer)
Positions are also open for Cloud network engineers, JavaEE Architects, Drupal
experts, Sysops and more.

Feel free to ping me at andrew[dot]kenney[at]acquia[dot]com for more details.

------
paultill77
Washington DC area (Herndon, VA)

Software Development Engineer at Amazon Web Services.

Looking for anyone with strong CS and OO fundamentals who likes to work in a
mix of languages (C++, Java, Ruby, Scala) on Amazon EC2 (Elastic Cloud
Compute).

[https://us-amazon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeywo...](https://us-
amazon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=aws&searchLocation=32042-32091-Herndon)

webservicesresumes@amazon.com

(I'm not a recruiter but I work at AWS--you can also contact me at
paultill77@gmail.com if you like.)

------
maxprogram
Atlastory, Inc. | Salt Lake City, UT | Full time

About: Atlastory visualizes history on a map, allowing users to explore the
world through space and time. It’s like Google Maps with the ability to look
10, 50, or 1,000 years in the past. This is an application that has the
potential to change the way people around the world learn history and interact
with the past. This is a seed-stage startup with funding.

Job: this is an employee #1 position for a generalist back-end developer. You
will be involved in developing most of the back-end to enable map rendering,
data organization, and system buildout. You should be well versed in Ruby,
Python, DevOps/AWS products, database design (SQL, MapReduce/Hadoop, etc.),
HTML5/JS/front-end a plus. Most of all this set of problems requires someone
who can learn as they go & figure things out that haven’t been done before. A
few of the problems you'll be working on:

* PROBLEM: How to design a git-like system for collaboratively editing data that spans the history of the world.

* PROBLEM: How to organize a huge amount of GIS data so that it can be easily accessed, fed into an image renderer, backed-up, etc.

More details in the full posting here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bbbWWp7oPHcwbrqKlgJrp7i1...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bbbWWp7oPHcwbrqKlgJrp7i1PEySkye78p2bUCzxgNg/edit)

------
timanglade
Apigee (Palo Alto, REMOTE, H1B) — Java Developers, Mobile Developers.

Apigee is the API company. We are helping thousands of developers build API-
driven applications every day. Our technology powers the APIs of Walgreens,
eBay, GameSpy, ConstantContact, and hundreds of others. We are actively hiring
for <http://usergrid.com/>, our Mobile Backend-as-a-Service. Our stack is
fully open-source (<https://github.com/apigee/usergrid-stack>) and our hosted
service is about to enter Public Beta. We are built on top of Jersey, Jackson
and Cassandra (we gutted a lot of the latter and built our own indexing
system, query system, storage format and multi-tenancy strategy on top of it).

We are looking for Java Developers to join our Core team and help us overcome
the next generation technical challenges, from Websockets to multi-DC, log
routing and beyond! Not much is required except familiarity with at least one
NOSQL database, a good understanding of the Spring framework, and solid
experience in having fun.

We are also looking for Mobile developers proficient in at least one of iOS,
Android & JavaScript+HTML5, who want to become an expert at all three, and
help make it easier to write mobile apps without a backend team.

We offered catered lunches, full health/dental/life/401k, above-market
salaries, options, unlimited vacation and flexible hours.

Want to apply? Have some questions? Want to join but don’t match either
position? Then get in touch! ➝ tim@apigee.com

------
zimbatm
London, UK. Full time. PandaStream ( <http://pandastream.com> )

Panda makes it easy for people to transcode their videos into any format,
fast. We’re a profitable SaaS business, now part of MediaCore (working to
transform online video learning). A large and growing number of customers
depend on our platform on a daily basis to transcode large volumes of video.
We’ve got big plans to push the platform forward with new encoding
technologies and partnerships. With your help we can do it faster and better.

We need someone special. Someone who lives and breathes new technology. The
platform is primarily Ruby and FFmpeg, along with Redis, Beanstalkd,
EventMachine, and is deployed within AWS. We need someone who will be at ease
with this stack, and also someone who can be relied on to manage it all within
a production environment. Having a background in video transcoding is
obviously a big plus !

You will be working in a beautiful offices during flexible work hours. We
provide you with the setup you need to do great work (MacBook, CinemaDisplay,
great chair). We also have a fantastic remote team in Victoria BC, Canada that
brings the opportunity for travel. You can make a difference, in our team, and
on a wider scale by contributing to related Open-Source projects.

To apply, let us know about yourself, your past experience and what you see
yourself contributing to our platform. Show us what you’re passionate about.

Feel free to ask us if you have any questions about the position.

Contact: jobs@pandastream.com

------
laurenashley707
TECHNICAL CO FOUNDER to Join Team: New York. NY

We are looking for a hacker co-founder determined to succeed. You will be
competing with Amazon, eBay, and Google - combined. We are inventing the
future of e-commerce like no one else and have unchartered, tough problems to
solve with a product that is already live.

You will be working with a resourceful team. A relentless hustler with vast
connections and who makes incredible things happen, often. A CS PhD who has
built large amounts of cool tech, does things with programs that even Lisp
does not - and yet still needs help from you in this particular venture.

You are well rounded and frighteningly capable generalist that can tackle
anything from Web design and frontend development, to Python on the backend
and iOS if need be. We do have a preference for someone fantastic with
computer vision, information retrieval, and/or NLP/data-mining, but we
wouldn't prefer that over a record of building and releasing cool stuff.

This is an incredible opportunity to be apart of a team that never stops
learning, building and iterating to conquer our goals. If you think you are
the right fit email laurenashley707@gmail.com with any information you believe
best indicates your ability (links to projects, GitHub profile, code samples,
resume) but more importantly what is the most impressive thing you have built?

------
jack7890
UI Developer

SeatGeek -- New York, NY

SeatGeek is the web's largest search engine for live event tickets. Think
"Kayak for sports/music/theater tickets."

We're looking for someone to join our dev team who will focus on
HTML/CSS/Javscript and interface construction. You don't need to be a web
designer, but you need to be "interface conscious"--i.e. strong design
instincts, strong opinions about what looks good/bad, etc.

More details here: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/ui_developer/>

~~~
gogomanny
Huh, cool. I've never heard of that particular job title before, but I like
it. It seems like something that a lot of companies want to hire for but
haven't figured out how to articulate.

~~~
djb_hackernews
Here you go:
[http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=%22ui+developer%22&l=new+yo...](http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=%22ui+developer%22&l=new+york%2C+ny)

good luck!

------
aseemk
New York, NY - {iOS, Frontend, Backend, DevOps} Engineers

<http://www.fiftythree.com/>

Hello, we are FiftyThree. We're the startup behind Paper, an iPad app for
freeform writing/sketching/drawing.

Paper has done well so far. Among other things, it won this year's Apple
Design Award for iPad, it's had nearly 3 million downloads, and it's used and
loved by creatives at top-notch companies everywhere, including Apple, Nike,
Pixar, and more.

But Paper is just the beginning for us. Our goal is to bring creation tools
into the post-PC era, and we think there's a huge opportunity there. Mobile
and tablets are changing everything.

We like to say that Paper is “where ideas begin”; we're now building a service
to “bring ideas together”. Think something like a GitHub for ideas and
creations. We have a small team of great developers and designers spanning iOS
and web, but we’re looking for 2-3 more developers to join us. That’s where we
hope you’ll come in.

The role is flexible depending on your passions and expertise. Check out our
jobs page for full details:

<http://www.fiftythree.com/jobs>

You'll be just our fifth engineer, so you'll help set the tone for our
culture, process, and workflow. And if we succeed, you'll help shape our
company's future, too.

If this sounds interesting to you and you think you fit the bill, send us an
email to jobs@fiftythree.com. We look forward to hearing from you!

------
pazimzadeh
New York, NY or remote. Intern or Junior developer.

Beagle is like Craigslist, but just for college students. We are creating a
simple, secure network for students to post and run tasks and errands in their
community. getbeagle.com

This is a chance to work on something that will be used by thousands of
students, and to be one of the first ten team members.

All software engineers will be working on one or two of our main projects:

#API: Our API is the core that powers everything else. It’s written in
Clojure. You’ll be the one actually implementing all the features and exposing
them in a developer-friendly way. This is a fun challenge for anyone
interested in software design and architecture. We use MongoDB on the backend
so it’s best if you are at least somewhat familiar with it.

#iOS app: We have a hybrid iOS app, which lets us have a native experience
while staying agile, with quick iterations and frictionless deployment. You’ll
mostly be working with the Python web app, but will also have to work with the
native iOS shell occasionally, too. You’ll have to work closely with the API,
as all new features are be added there first.

#Website: Our public-facing website is a simple Node.js app. You’ll be working
closely with the API to mirror certain features from the iOS app to the
website. Familiarity with MongoDB is preferable.

Additionally we have some other projects planned like a new administrative
interface to the API, and a dashboard that reports key stats we can track.

Please contact Julian at julian at beagleapp dot com.

------
kittkat
Boston, MA - Jana - Web Developers

Open positions include: Full-time, Part-time and Internships.

Jana's a Boston-based startup focused on people in the developing world. We
came out of the MIT Media lab. We help large multinational organizations like
P&G, Unilever, and the United Nations to connect with consumers in emerging
markets like India, Indonesia, Brazil and Nigeria. Jana meets these consumers
where they’re at, which is often the mobile web on their low-end phone. We
work at a global scale: through partnerships with more than 235 mobile
operators in more than 100 countries Jana can send airtime rewards to more
than 3.48 billion people. There’s more about what we do on our
website:-<http://jana.com>.

We’re hiring software engineers to work on both our back-end and front-end
challenges. We are python end-to-end, hosting our servers in Amazon’s cloud.
Our challenges tend to be systems-level ones, as we engineer the ability to
reliably connect with individuals on the other side of the world.

We’re looking for passionate people who are good at thinking on their feet and
unafraid to try new things. If you want a sweet job where your opinion
matters, your work is challenging, and your team is fun, come to Jana!

Apply via our website: www.jana.com or email info [at] jana.com.

------
khivi
Chatham, NJ – Konnect2, Inc.

Senior Developer for fintech startup

Konnect2 offers a genuine opportunity to play a key role in building a
disruptive technology from the ground up. As a financial services startup
providing a breakthrough innovation to the credit investment marketplace, we
have funding and a strategic partner, and we are now developing version 1.0 to
deliver to our committed customers.

We’re looking for a top-notch developer experienced in high-scale Java and
Scala web-application development to join our five-member team of business and
technology experts. We offer a competitive salary and generous early-stage
equity.

Our technology stack includes Java (beyond corporate-standard J2EE), SQL,
Scala and the Play framework.

Our ideal candidate will have the benefit of firsthand experience with a broad
technology set, such as building thin client applications (HTML / CSS /
JavaScript); dynamically typed programming languages like Perl, Python and
Ruby; and experience with non-VM languages like C/C++. Knowledge of financial
markets – in particular the bond business – would be great, but is not a
prerequisite.

Relocation assistance is available for well qualified candidates.

For additional details and to apply, please see the complete job description
on our website(<http://www.konnect2.com/?page_id=26>)

------
klout
Klout is hiring in San Francisco, CA: <http://klout.com/#/corp/careers>

We’re looking for a seasoned infrastructure engineer with Hadoop experience,
someone who can both implement elegant solutions to Big Data problems and lead
by example. You’ve architected highly-scalable, distributed systems
efficiently using open source tools -- and maybe even contributed to some.
You’re well versed in the challenges of dealing with petabytes of data on a
daily basis and the opportunity to crunch billions of social signals a day
excites you.

Problems we’re working on:

-Scalability and Infrastructure: Building infrastructure to collect, store and process hundreds of millions of social interactions per day -Real-time systems: Real-time data infrastructures to process large volumes of data

We're also looking for some seriously-talented operations engineers to help us
create cutting edge systems and tools to manage, maintain and monitor all
aspects of the Klout production, staging, and development environments. Our
environment is an intense combination of modern software and tried and true
technologies including and leveraging Hadoop, Hbase, MongoDB, ElasticSearch,
MySQL, HAProxy, redis, memcached, Node.js and Scala. We'll challenge your
scalability chops with our high volume consumer site traffic coupled with the
Big Data challenges of processing over 2.7 billion data signals a day for over
300 million users on multiple petabyte clusters.

Visit <http://klout.com/#/corp/careers> for more information!

------
nfriedly
San Francisco, CA or Tipp City / Dayton, OH

Sociable Labs is looking for one or two more Software Engineers, either
front/back end or full stack.

Our product brings social features such as commenting, passive and active
sharing, and top "x" lists onto media and e-commerce sites. We have a solid
system that handles millions of monthly visitors and a rapidly growing base of
customers who love our product.

We have a fun team, great benefits, and an enjoyable workplace. Our approach
is analytics-driven and we're working towards Continuous Integration.

I do primarily JavaScript, so I can mention a couple of the recent changes: we
now use a node.js powered build system for our JS files, pre-compiled
handlebars templates for client-side rendering, and we use feature detection
to only load on browsers with localStorage and CORS support. (This works out
to IE 8 Standards Mode and newer on the MS side.)

See more info at <http://www.sociablelabs.com/careers/> or email nathan @
[company site] if you're curious about anything.

Sociable Labs also hosts the Tipp JS meetup, so if you're in the Dayton OH
area, please stop by even if you're not interested in working with us!
<http://www.meetup.com/tipp-js>

------
pmchang
San Francisco: Full-time Web & Mobile Software Developers

Scoot & Doodle Watch our video. <http://youtu.be/DYh1RqXfaEY>

Scoot & Doodle is an award winning, angel funded start-up dedicated to helping
people have fun building strong relationships with their friends and family
through playful, creative, collaborative experiences and some serious face-to-
face doodle time. We successfully launched our product on Google+ Hangouts
last March. We now have close to a million G+ followers. We've already won a
Parents Choice Silver Award and a Children's Technology Review Editor's Choice
Award. <http://.scootdoodle.com>

We are deep in development on our follow-up product offering set to launch in
the New Year. We’re looking for thoughtful, no-nonsense team players to come
work with us. We share a sunny, loft office space in the Mission district with
several other up-and-coming start-ups.

We offer a flexible, family-friendly environment.

Desired Developer Experience: * iOS development * Extensive Rails and
JavaScript * CSS3 and HTML5 * Excellent communication and collaboration skills

Bonus Points For: Agile team experience (pair programming, refactoring,
TDD/BDD)

Tell Us Your Story: jobs@scootdoodle.com

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Boston, and Menlo Park

Delphix is a data virtualization company that is doing for databases what
VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are on track for
similar success. We're looking for software generalists to help build our full
stack, from the operating system and filesystem, to the Java management stack,
and the GUI.

The engineering team at Delphix is composed of the inventors and architects of
the VMware platform, ZFS filesystem, DTrace, Oracle RAC, DataGuard, and
Flashback.

We've built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea can have a
voice and drive unique projects. Whether it's developing new abstractions in
the filesystem, designing an architecture to interoperate with a novel
database, or developing a new cloud paradigm for virtualizing data, there is
no lack of hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

The Delphix platform has already established itself as the premier platform
for structured data management in the enterprise world. In our first year of
selling, we added 50 large corporate customers, including many from the
fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble, RBS, Fidelity, Deutsche Bank, Comcast, Staples,
Qualcomm, among others). Year 2 revenue is growing at 300%.

We have offices in Menlo Park, San Francisco, and Cambridge, MA. Check out our
technical blog at <http://blog.delphix.com>.

News coverage: [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/delphix-
raises-25-mi...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/delphix-
raises-25-million-in-series-c-funding-157445155.html)

------
uberc
New York -- PART-TIME CONSULTANT, INTERN, REMOTE WELCOME

Project Grasshopper, created by a former media executive and Google product
director, is looking for game designers and developers to build games for a
novel interactive tabletop platform based on Unity 3D, among other
opportunities.

The goal of the project is to use games and innovative digital and physical
media to foster meaningful social interaction and genuine local community in
cities everywhere.

We're looking for:

1\. Game developers, especially with experience in multitouch interfaces and
Unity 3D;

2\. Game designers, especially with an interest in face-to-face (as opposed to
online multiplayer) play;

3\. Microelectronics hardware engineers, to work with world-class architects
(i.e. the kind who design interiors and build physical spaces) on embedded
systems for enhancing social face-to-face play in a physical setting;

4\. A multitouch engineer, to work with a leading MIT Media Lab researcher, on
multitouch platforms, including a round interactive table that comfortable
seats 4-6 people based on computer vision technology;

5\. An event project manager (New York only), to help organize and run an
ongoing series of successful game-night-like test events at various locations
in New York City.

Intrigued? Get in touch with your CV or a bit about you and why you are
interested and I'll send you more about the project, including specifics about
the games development/design projects and videos about the the project overall
and the interactive tabletop platform we've built.

Email: ien@alum.mit.edu

~~~
uberc
EXTRA NOTE: for the first position, i.e. game developer, there is a full-time
junior staff position available.

------
thesmith
Top10

FULLTIME in LONDON, UK

Top10 is a new way to discover the very best in music, film, products and
more. We’re building a better way to make recommendations and discover
products you’ll love.

Our Spotify app (one of the first ever built) launched at the start of this
year to rave reviews; and so far over 150,000 Top10s have been made with it.
We’re now busy working on the next wave of exciting products to use the Top10
platform.

Our company is a crack team of designers, developers and entrepreneurs backed
by some of the biggest investors in tech, such as Accel Partners, Founder
Collective and Path’s Shakil Khan.

We’re now seeking superb UI Developers, Javascript Engineers and Scala
Engineers to join our team and take our product and API development to the
next level.

UI Developer - <https://top10.com/about/jobs#ui_developer> JS Engineer -
<https://top10.com/about/jobs#js_engineer> Scala Engineer -
<https://top10.com/about/jobs#scala_engineer>

Alternatively, if you don't see an exact match in these positions just email
jobs [at] top10 [dot] com. We'd love to hear from you anyway.

No recruiters please.

------
capkutay
WebAction (<http://www.WebAction.com>) - Full time or intern. Palo Alto, CA
(Downtown Palo Alto).

Seeking UI/Front-end Engineers and Platform Engineers.

WebAction is a start-up looking to fill the gap between big data and
transaction data. We have our initial funding and we are now building out our
core engineering team. Our seasoned founding team has multiple successful
exits; including some of the key enterprise infrastructure software that you
use today. We are located in a newly-renovated office in famous downtown Palo
Alto. You can walk to the Apple store in 7 minutes, Starbucks in 8 and the
train station in about 15.

UI or front-end Developers should be well-versed in HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
jQuery, and should be experienced or at least interested in using
visualization libraries like d3.js. Strong programming fundamentals and
experience with languages like Java/C/C++ is a huge plus. Experience
developing native iOS apps would also be strongly desired, but not a
requirement.

For the Platform Engineer position, you should have experience or at least be
interested in learning: Large-scale distributed systems, Highly available,
highly scalable architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data
Serialization (Avro / Thrift / Protocol Buffers), Bytecode generation and
injection, NoSQL / BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging
(0MQ / Kestrel / Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous
Queries

If you are interested, email us at jobs@webaction.com. In your message,
mention "Hacker News" and feel free to let us know about your passions or any
technologies that excite you. We look forward to hearing from you.

------
jasonkneen
Windsor, UK, Ruby Engineer, Full-time

We’re looking for 2-3 expert Ruby engineers to help us build a series of major
enhancements to our dating platform and infrastructure over the next 12
months. You’ll have worked on high availability transactional systems, helping
to analyse, design and implement improvements to ensure they can scale
effectively, and understand the challenges in building a large, complex web
application.

Responsibilities:

\- Design and implement application and infrastructure components. \- Analyse
and improve efficiency, scalability and stability of system. \- Work with
developers to create new features and functionality. \- Advise best practices
from large-scale application experience.

Requirements and skills:

\- Proven experience of building high availability, large-scale web apps and
infrastructure. \- Understanding and implementation of distributed message-
based systems. \- Expert knowledge developing and debugging in Ruby \- Solid
competency with SQL (MySQL) and data caching strategies (memcached)

Desired:

\- Academic background in computer science (BSc or MSc or equivalent) \-
Expertise in C, Perl, and an interest in functional programming. \- Practical
experience with non-relational data stores. \- Good standing in the open
source community.

And also:

\- A passion and flair for all things web tech. \- Excellent communication and
documentation skills. \- Accountability, responsibility and flexibility.

[http://globalpersonals.theresumator.com/apply/3BSEPp/Ruby-
En...](http://globalpersonals.theresumator.com/apply/3BSEPp/Ruby-
Engineer.html)

------
abuggia
Localytics | Rails Engineer | Full Time | Boston, MA

Localytics offers the most powerful app analytics platform, giving app
publishers for iPhone, iPad, Android, HTML5, BlackBerry and Windows devices
the tools they need to build more successful and profitable applications.
We’re proud to have many of the largest and most respected publishers as
customers, including AT&T, Dow Jones, eBay, Fox Networks, Qualcomm, Rue La La,
The New York Times and thousands more.

We are seeking web application engineers to join our Web Team and help us
expand our offering to mobile app publishers. These are important roles that
will have a significant impact on the direction of our product and technology.

RESPONSIBILITIES \- Building feature functionality on our Rails 3.1 web
application \- Developing sophisticated user interfaces using modern front-end
technologies including Backbone.js and CoffeeScript \- Writing unit and
integration tests

We value passion and ability over experience so while we are looking for
candidates who have a background in web application development, we are
willing to invest in a team member to learn Ruby on Rails.

REQUIREMENTS \- At least 2 years of experience with the following web
technologies: HTML, JavaScript and CSS \- At least 2 years of experience with
a web application framework such as Django, Rails or a J2EE-based framework \-
A passion for new web technologies such as CSS3, Responsive Design and the
latest JavaScript techniques \- Strong knowledge of Unix/Linux based systems

Please email information to job@localytics.com See all open positions here:
<http://www.localytics.com/jobs/>

------
pmchang
San Francisco: Full-time Experienced Web & Mobile Software Developers

Scoot & Doodle <http://youtu.be/DYh1RqXfaEY>

Scoot & Doodle is an award winning, angel funded start-up dedicated to helping
people have fun building strong relationships with their friends and family
through playful, creative, collaborative experiences and some serious face-to-
face doodle time.

We successfully launched our product on Google+ Hangouts last March. We now
have close to a million G+ followers. We've already won a Parents Choice
Silver Award and a Children's Technology Review Editor's Choice Award.
<http://scootdoodle.com>

We are deep in development on our follow-up product set to launch in the New
Year. We’re looking for thoughtful, no-nonsense team players to come work with
us. We share a sunny, loft office space with several other up-and-coming
start-ups in the Mission district.

We offer a flexible, family-friendly environment.

Desired Developer Experience: * iOS development * Extensive Rails and
JavaScript * CSS3 and HTML5 * Excellent communication and collaboration skills

Bonus Points For: Agile team experience (pair programming, refactoring,
TDD/BDD)

Tell Us Your Story: jobs@scootdoodle.com

------
prezi
Budapest, Hungary: build a multiplatform product that changes the way people
share ideas!

If you are excited about \- solving problems no one ever solved in tech
industry before \- dig deep into the architecture and write clean code \- work
with numerous programming languages for various platforms \- hacking while
being fast and agile \- working with a continuous integration workflow then we
think you would love to work at Prezi as a...

Hardcoder for multiplatform

Prezi is one of the coolest and most successful European technology startups -
considered as the prophet of zoom and one of the best 50 services (see links
below), empowered by TED Conferences, Accel Partners and Sunstone Capital,
truly believing in our values. We are growing fast (14m users), while being
cash-flow positive since the first year of our operations. With 2 offices in
Budapest and San Francisco and 14 nationalities on board we are looking for
the greatest talents to join us from all around the world. (Get all our
support and experience with your relocation)

Job description below, apply now:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ounMWfwj&s=hacknews>he...](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=ounMWfwj&s=hacknews>here</a>);

------
namabile
Omaze - Los Angeles, CA

Hiring fulltime developers and designers

<http://www.omaze.com/careers/full-stack-developer>

<http://www.omaze.com/careers/web-designer>

Omaze is a new kind of business. We offer our community of users the
opportunity to spend time with and learn from the most accomplished people in
the world – everyone from Lady Gaga to Magic Johnson to a Nobel Prize winning
neuroscientist – and support charitable causes at the same time.

We’re looking for our first full-time developer to help refine and implement
our product roadmap, improve our processes through technology, integrate our
site with social networks, and manage our infrastructure.

Technologies/systems we use include PHP, Wordpress, mysql, git, chef, and the
Rackspace cloud.

We're also looking for an energetic web designer ready to create the ongoing
look, feel and inspiration behind the brand. Your role will include designing
a diverse portfolio of high quality photo imagery & illustrations, original
infographics, icons, and web pages.

Why its great to work here:

\- Competitive salary and stock options

\- Awesome team, we love what we do and support each other to be great

\- Amazing location in Santa Monica a block from the beach

\- The opportunity to change peoples lives

Email portfolio including Github link, Stackoverflow profile, Dribble
portfolio, or something you've built/designed to careers [at] omaze.com.

------
colinschlueter
Berlin, Germany - <http://www.sofatutor.com/>

We're currently looking to grow our technical team and are searching for
skilled Ruby on Rails developers and a great product manager. Additionally
we're hiring for several positions in our marketing and editorial teams,
following our recently announced VC round.

sofatutor.com is an educational video platform and one of the largest
education startups in Germany. We're a small technical team building a fast-
growing online platform to help students study for school and university,
using Ruby, Rails, Amazon Web Services and a bunch of related tools and
services. So far, the team is mostly German, but we're working in English for
most stuff anyway and would love to get more people from abroad to join us
here in Berlin. (We'll help with the German bureaucracy, residency status
etc.)

Full job descriptions (in German and English) at
<http://www.sofatutor.com/jobs>, but feel free to contact me (CTO & Managing
director) directly if you're interested, know someone who might be or simply
have any questions (colin@sofatutor.com).

------
calbear81
Mountain View, CA - Full time, Intern, H1B

Room 77 - <https://www.room77.com>

\- Software Engineers (3) \- iOS developer (2) \- Android developer (2) \-
Designer/UX - (1) \- Email Manager (1) \- Business/Marketing Analysts - (2)

We're a hotel search startup building a new brand focused on price
transparency and comprehensive search results. Our core search engine launched
in March and we've seen great leading indicators to date with high repeat and
satisfaction rates. We're the only search engine that combines prices from
leading online travel sites with special discounts like AAA, Senior,
Government, and Military all in one search results set to save travelers time
and money. We're making major investments to go big with the brand and we're
looking for smart and fun people to join our team in Mountain View, CA and
help us get there.

Some projects you'll work on:

\- computer-generating views from any room in the world \- building the first
deep-text hotel search engine (eg. search "eiffel tower views" in Paris or
"jetted bathtub" in New York) \- super-fast search across all hotel inventory
sites with more rates and more options \- finding better ways to extract and
expose data like hotel freebies and fees

...and many other things that contribute to a fast, easy travel planning
experience.

If you're interested in information retrieval, machine learning, NLP, or
computer visualization, you'll have a great time solving brand new problems
and creating a genuinely improved and useful hotel search.

Check out our jobs page: <https://www.room77.com/jobs.html?s=HN>

------
andrealux07
New York, NY Lean Startup Machine: www.leanstartupmachine.com/jobs

Lean Startup Machine is a for-profit social enterprise with the mission of
advancing the science of entrepreneurship to better utilize human potential.
We aim to bolster jobs through innovation and prevent the world’s smartest
people from wasting time building things nobody wants. To date we have run 50
workshops in 35 cities, across 5 continents. We run an intensive three-day
workshop, which teaches Lean Startup methodologies and their applications for
product, customer, and business model development.

From start to finish, organize and run LSM workshops in major cities around
the world Be seen as a leader in the startup community Travel and
accommodation covered for all events Be in direct contact with our amazing
mentors Be directly responsible for changing the way people view the world

We're hiring Business Development Associates (Part-Time)
www.leanstartupmachine.com/jobs

Help us change the world. Be a thought leader in the local startup community
and work in the community to spread and teach the lean methodologies. Run a
workshop from start to finish and work with our amazing mentors.

email andrea@leanstartupmachine.com w/ questions

------
caseyohara
Imulus: Front-End Developer (Full-time, freelance or part-time)

Boulder, CO or remote.

Imulus is a digital agency located in Boulder, Colorado delivering top-tier
websites and mobile applications.

We're looking for a full-time Front-End developer. This is a great opportunity
for someone who is self-motivated and passionate about building top-notch
digital experiences. Imulus provides a great work environment and the
opportunity to work around other highly motivated people who love doing great
work.

• Expert knowledge of HTML, CSS (preferably LESS or SASS), JavaScript
(preferably CoffeeScript), and jQuery

• Knowing when and when not to use the latest CSS3 and HTML5 technologies

• Experience turning Photoshop designs into clean, accessible, semantic markup
and styles.

• An eye for design, and comfort building design on the fly in code

• Lots of experience implementing sites into content systems — experience with
Umbraco a huge plus

• Basic knowledge of Git or other version control systems

• Intimate knowledge of cross-browser compatibility issues

• Excellent communication skills, written and verbal — we want confident
people who are comfortable dealing directly with clients

More details: <https://imulus.submittable.com/submit/16062/account>

------
jakemcgraw
New York, NY, Refinery29

Refinery29 is a fashion content platform with a large, primarily female, user
base. All members of our engineering team are heavily focused on delivering
the best experience possible for our users. Traffic, revenue and employee
headcount have all rapidly increased in 2012. 2013 is already looking amazing,
please consider joining us.

Senior Software Engineer / API Platform

We’re looking for an experienced developer who’s seen it all and is ready to
try their hand at improving our web application stack and provide tooling
support for our growing engineering team. If you have a strong desire to
automate, abstract, improve and document a rapidly expanding codebase consider
this the opportunity of a lifetime. We need someone to continue refining our
web application platform and help us grow.

Nice to haves:

* Worked with 50+ machine distributed application stacks.

* Worked with any of the following: Puppet, NGNIX, Varnish, Akamai, SoftLayer.

* Designed a public API from scratch.

* Designed command line tools for automating and exposing common tasks.

Hit me up @jakemcgraw or email jake.mcgraw@refinery29.com

We're hiring for many positions, see <http://the-rig.refinery29.com/jobs>

------
stetzer
ChaCha

Multiple FULL-TIME & CONTRACT engineers in Carmel, IN (just outside
Indianapolis)

Our engineers work on exciting and difficult problems - our goal is to answer
any question algorithmically in realtime. That's a BIG challenge, and it
requires a lot of NLP, search, code optimization, and other fun work.

Our website is currently ranked #46 in Quantcast's US rankings, and earlier
this year we answered our 2 billionth question, so there's plenty of traffic &
data to keep us busy.

We do most of our work in Java, but we also use Groovy & Grails, Rails, and a
handful of other tools. Data-wise we use MySQL and Cassandra for OLTP, and
primarily Hadoop & HBase for OLAP. We deploy to CentOS, and use git for SCM.
We use a Kanban SDLC.

We have a very collaborative open office environment in an open-air mall with
easy access to places like Whole Foods, Starbucks, and a number of great
restaurants. Company lounge with an xbox, regular "office olympics", and
plenty of other perks as well.

If you're interested in seeing our open positions, head over to
<http://chacha.myexacthire.com/searchjobs.php>

------
ila
Madrid, Spain

Back End Developer / Full time

Currently we can only accept applicants with EU work permit

\-----

Guildda is an angel funded startup that wants to empower companies and
individuals to transact in a new way, by disrupting an archaic industry.

==Attributes of successful candidates will include==

    
    
      - You are a full-stack developer 
      - Expert knowledge of server-side languages Python, Ruby, Java or C/C++ 
      - Knowledge of corresponding web frameworks a big plus
      - Excellent knowledge of RDBMS systems; ideally MySQL
      - Security obsessed
      - Love your version control (Git)
      - Likes getting hands dirty with 3rd party APIs
      - Enjoys prototyping and iterating stuff
      - BS or MS degree in Computer Science or a related technical field Back End Engineer
      - Accountability, honesty, responsibility, flexibility… and a sense of fun and playfulness
    

==Responsibilities of the position will include==

    
    
      - Build from scratch the entire technology architecture / Be efficient writing code: less is more
      - Design and implement Guildda’s core service / Build a fault tolerant platform
      - Work with frontend engineers to plan and implement new ideas and features / Find and fix performance and reliability issues
    

==What we offer==

    
    
      - Pick your own gear (Mac/PC, OS, editor, etc.)
      - Flat organisational structure and no bs
      - Competitive salary + bonus
    

==Want to apply?==

To apply, please send an email with your resume (all in PDF, no LinkedIn URLs
please) to the following address jobs@guildda.com with the job’s title as the
subject line. Bonus points if you included a link to your Github repository
and/or web applications.

------
schutte
San Francisco, Ca - Chute is Hiring!

TL;DR: <http://www.getchute.com/jobs>

We are a venture funded, Y Combinator-backed, engineering-driven startup in
SoMA, San Francisco. Our goal is to serve, route, or analyze every photo and
video on the web. We are a small team of mostly engineers and growing, but are
already collecting and serving photos and videos for huge, paying customers
including NBC News, TNT, Taylormade, Golf Digest, Lucky Magazine, Saks, and
many more.

We have a fast-paced and fun team and a highly collaborative culture.

DEV OPS ENGINEER We're looking for a badass Lead DevOps Engineer to address
the challenges of building an internet-scale platform. You'll join a growing
team solving extremely challenging engineering and operational issues. You'll
be in charge of all of our development and production environments and
software deployments.

RAILS+NODE.JS ENGINEER We're looking for a badass full-stack engineer to join
our growing engineering team. We have a fast-paced, fun team and a highly
collaborative culture. You're versed in all things Ruby,Rails. You relish
solving problems at scale.

------
snowmaker
Scribd - San Francisco, H1B, INTERN are welcome Scribd (social publishing, top
100 website, YC '06) is hiring talented hackers and other technical people for
a broad range of technologies.

We've now hired FOUR people from these "Who is Hiring" threads, including one
just last month, and one the month before ... it really works!!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

☆ Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

☆ Javascript (we use coffeescript)

☆ iOS or Android

☆ Machine Learning / Data mining kinds of problems

☆ Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, analytics

☆ Devops / building infrastructure and scaling the site

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a zipline!). We've got flexible hours, a very engineer-driven
company culture, and a really terrific team.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

We're looking for full-time and intern hires (junior year or older). Visas and
relocation are no problem. See more at scribd.com/jobs. Most jobs are onsite
in SF only (with relo), but for devops roles we do hire REMOTE.

Feel free to apply by emailing me directly: jared at scribd.com. I'm one of
the founding engineers here and I love meeting other hackers!

------
OmarIsmail
Streak.com - San Francisco, CA (full-time engineers)

We’re building a product that people love to use. Even though we sell to
businesses, we aren’t an enterprise company - we’re a technology company
maniacally focused on a great product. Companies (that you’ve definitely heard
of) use Streak everyday to make their teams more effective.

Join us and help tackle this enormous market by building great products.

Some Details:

    
    
       - we’re looking for smart fast learners
       - you’d be hire #1 so expect to be wearing lots of hats
       - Future founders, this is a great way to get real experience on what its like starting a company - on our dime.
       - we aren’t looking for a specific skillset but you can expect to work on our backend, front end JS app or our mobile apps (iOS and Android) and then specialize once you’ve had exposure to the full stack
    

Obviously:

    
    
       - Great compensation and real ownership (both equity and over the product)
       - We’ll make your life easier. Our benefits package is amazing
       - We’re very well funded by elite silicon valley investors
    

Email us at first@streak.com if you are interested.

------
ndemoor
Brussels, Belgium (I know, chances are low ;)) - Woorank.com - Frontend
dev/iOS dev

We are looking for people: * loving to put 100's or 1000's of datapoints into
nice and shiny dashboards

* have expertise with PHP/Node/MongoDB/Redis

* familiar with versioning svn/git/mercurial

* eager to question everyone and everything if he or she thinks something can be done better/different and enhance the experience

Feel free to contact me at nils@woorank.com with your github
profile/portfolio/blog

------
dev360
Miami, FL

Senzari.com - we are looking for REMOTE or ideally local candidates that want
to disrupt the music industry and build the next big thing in music. We are
working on a very exciting graph-based music platform and would love to hear
from competent Java or Python developers.

We have two openings on our team at the moment - the first is for somebody
that knows big data inside and out, preferably with a solid CS background and
lots of experience with Hadoop/Cassandra and Java. The primary responsibility
for this position will be to improve our recommendation engine and to help
improve the overall quality of our platform. Experience with graph-based
systems is a big plus.

The second opening is for Python/Javascript, and we are ideally looking for
somebody that is really good with both. We are using coffeescript and backbone
for our front-end, with Django for the REST api. Most of the data in postgres
and some in Mongo. Experience building scalable sites is a must, and
experience with polyglot persistence and distributed systems architecture is a
big plus.

You will join a closely knit team that has been flying under the radar with
this product for 1 year already and it is starting to pick up a lot of steam.
We are very well funded and have great strategic partners (VH1, MTV). As far
as culture, we are very pragmatic when it comes to technology and we are
obviously very passionate about music.

Our compensation is competitive, excellent benefits, and of course we offer
stock options. As if that wasn't enough we also get you setup with great
hardware to build cool stuff on, with lots of free lunches and an absolutely
gorgeous view from our office in Brickell Key, Miami.

Send an email to ctoivola @ our domain - would love to hear from anybody who
is interested.

------
miles_matthias
InspiringApps - Boulder, CO - Full-time iOS developer and Senior Javascript
developer

InspiringApps is a team of app experts working collaboratively in an awesome
downtown Boulder location. If you like autonomy, challenge, and the support of
a humble and capable group, this could be your gig.

WHAT WE OFFER: A top-notch team with no egos Interesting and challenging work
Competitive salary Group health insurance Retirement plan Awesome view of the
Flatirons from our downtown Boulder office RTD EcoPass To apply, send us a
note to jobs@inspiringapps.com including your resume and code samples.

IOS DEVELOPERS We'd love to meet you if you have: Two years experience
developing with Objective-C Experience with Core Data and/or SQLite Experience
with API Connectivity using NSURLConnection or similar Knowledge of Grand
Central Dispatch and threading techniques are a plus Opinions that you can
respectfully communicate A dependence on version control systems like Git A
love for building high-quality software An interest in the cutting edge Local
to Boulder area or willing to relocate SENIOR JAVASCRIPT DEVELOPER We'd love
to meet you if you have: Strong OO JavaScript skills with 3+ years of
experience Opinions about architecture and best practices and can respectfully
communicate them An ability to lead a small team of bright developers
Experience with JavaScript frameworks like jQuery, ExtJS, Backbone.js, and
Sencha Touch Experience with cross-browser issues Working knowledge of Git A
love for building high-quality software A keen interest in web standards Local
to Boulder area or willing to relocate A CS or related degree BONUS POINTS
FOR: PHP/MySQL experience HTML5/CSS3 experience Mobile development experience

<http://www.inspiringapps.com/about/jobs/>

------
scottsuhy
GreenLine Systems inc - Full-time - Java architects/developers (Washington DC)

We work for governments around the world building solutions that track
anomalous behavior (examples: helping track illicit cargo, maritime security
and passenger security issues). --Every day you will feel good about the work
you do/we pay well too.

Candidates must be US citizens and willing to apply for a security clearance

If you want to help secure the world apply here:
<http://greenlinesystems.com/index.php?section=Contact> Us&subsection=Careers

100% agile (scrum) shop

Knowledge of Java enterprise technologies: ◦Servlets/JSPs ◦EJB 2.0, EJB 3.0
◦JDBC ◦Applets ◦JMS ◦JNI •Knowledge of MVC frameworks (Struts, SPRING)
•Experience with Webservices, JAX-WS, JAX-RS, XML, WSDL, JAXB •Working
knowledge with HTML, CSS, Javascript, AJAX and frameworks (dojo, jquery, YUI)
•Working knowledge with JPA frameworks (Hibernate) •Strong OO design patterns
and concepts •Working knowledge with RDBMS (oracle), SQL •Experience with
application servers (Websphere, Weblogic (preferable))

------
masto
MediaMath - New York City - full time

I'll keep it short. My team is looking to add some frontend developers: modern
HTML5/Backbone.js/etc. stuff.

We are also looking for solid Perl developers to work on our Catalyst-based
API.

If either or both sound like you, take a look at
<http://www.mediamath.com/careers/postings/> or e-mail cmasto at
mediamath.com.

There are also some other postings there.

------
kathera
Perfect Sense Digital, Reston, VA, Full-time

Senior Back End Engineer

We’re looking for experienced web developers with a passion for their work and
a hunger to learn. Join our team working on high profile sites for clients
such as Food Network, HGTV, Special Olympics, and many more. You’ll work on
multiple projects, from concept phase through testing and launch. We work in
an open, collaborative environment and seek developers who enjoy problem
solving and straying outside the routine.

Desired Skills & Experience: Define and drive the overall web architecture,
including core application features such as registration, content management,
social graph integration, personalization, video and community forums.
Translate designs into functioning web sites. Critically evaluate new web
technologies and help us decide which to adopt. A strong candidate will have
5+ years of professional web development experience, a proven record of
developing public-facing websites, and a general passion for web development.

Specifically, we prefer: • Experience developing data driven web applications
in Java Strong understanding of object-oriented design and software
development principles • Strong understanding of web-based architecture (web
servers, load balancing, caching, databases, replication, etc.) • Mastery of
JavaScript and other web technologies (XHTML, CSS, Ajax, etc.) • Understanding
of version control techniques (Subversion, CVS, etc.) • Up-to-date knowledge
of latest trends in web application development • Understanding of the
Document Object Model (DOM) and DOM scripting techniques • Experience
developing Flash/ActionScript applications

<http://perfectsensedigital.com/careers>. Apply at
careers@perfectsensedigital.com

------
azretd
Internap Network Services - New York, NY - Full Time Systems Administrator

Greetings,

Internap is currently looking for a Level 1 Linux Systems Administrator for
our New York City office. You will fall under our web hosting group.

Responsibilities:

Perform a variety of application installations (web server, NFS, send mail,
etc).

Server provisioning, including software installation and re-installs.

Administer and maintain Linux services for customer and internal Linux
systems.

Provide technical support via online ticketing system and via phone
(important) to customers.

Proficiency expected:

Interpersonal skills - knowing your stuff is half the job

Experience configuring and managing Apache, MySQL, NGINX and Various Linux
Subsystems - do you understand web hosting?

DNS and networking fundamentals including diagnostics with Unix tools

Experience with SANs (Dell MD, Equallogic, NetApp) - not a hard requirement

Experience with virtualization, including Xen and VMware. Xen is preferred

Experience with Cisco ASA firewalls and Cisco/Juniper general networking
platforms is preferred

You will be working in a smaller branch of the company (10-15 people) in a
great office in the Financial District with driven and knowledgeable people in
every corner.

Send an email to adeljanin at internap dot com with a resume and cover letter.

------
yesimahuman
Codiqa.com - INTERN - Madison, WI or Remote

Codiqa is building website creation tools for the mobile-first future. We
started as an interface builder for jQuery Mobile, and we need you to help us
build something much bigger. Check us out on the front page of
<http://jquerymobile.com/>. We are also the guys behind the Twitter Bootstrap
interface-builder Jetstrap (<http://jetstrap.com/>)

We are looking for sharp interns with experience or desire to learn
Javascript, CoffeeScript, and Python. We use git and GitHub extensively, and
have a design-focused environment. At Codiqa you'll be engaging with
customers, helping us scale up the company, and learning a ton. We are a young
company and we make sure we have fun while we work.

This is a paid position.

Send us an email with something cool you've made or your resume at
hi@codiqa.com. More info here: [http://blog.codiqa.com/2012/09/codiqa-is-
hiring-software-dev...](http://blog.codiqa.com/2012/09/codiqa-is-hiring-
software-dev-intern/)

------
gapcm
Vena Solutions - Toronto, Canada (Full-time)

We're a well funded company in full entrepreneurial growth mode looking to
hire the best. We have two postings up on Careers 2.0 for Java and C#
engineers:

C# Software Engineer: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/24625/software-
enginee...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/24625/software-engineer-c-
sharp-net-love-your-job-vena-solutions)

Java Software Engineer: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/24488/software-
enginee...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/24488/software-engineer-
java-love-your-job-vena-solutions)

Here is our story :)

In the Enterprise world Excel is everything. They love it, use it every day
and whisper sweet nothings to it at night. The problem is that over time when
dealing with a large number of users and lots of Excel files, Excel becomes
unmanageable, inefficient and eventually 'Excel Hell' takes over.

What invariably ends up happening is a big old-guard player comes in and
convinces the company to get rid of Excel, getting them to use an Excel 'look
and feel'. The problem is that it's not Excel - rather it's a crappy web grid
that gives the company 10% of what Excel can do. This story has played out
over and over again – the customer buys the solution, ends up hating it and
eventually moves back to using Excel.

At Vena we're coming at it from an entirely different angle: stay in Excel! We
provide all the benefits of a big player solution while keeping the user in
the one place they know and love: Excel.

We're a well funded company in full entrepreneurial growth mode looking to
hire the best. If you want to work on something that great companies like
McDonalds and Wells Fargo actually use then look no further than Vena
Solutions.

------
mebassett
London, UK - full time.

Universal Pictures International - Junior Data Scientist, International
Research

We're certainly not a startup, but our department acts like one as much as
possible.

We're building tools to forecast, simulate, and model the box office market.
We're developing simulations and models to give us estimates on how the market
responds to social media, weather, video games, et cetera, and we're building
web apps and ipad apps to present this information to key people in a way they
can use and understand. We need your help taking the project to the next
level.

Initially, we need help with our existing html5/javascript apps as more
offices around the world start using our tools. Later on, we'll need your help
experimenting with new simulations, and new ways for people to interact with
those simulations. In particular, you will be:

* Maintaining, debugging, and adding features to our existing apps (browser and ipad) that help people configure and use our simulations.

* Helping to maintain our Amazon EC2 cloud infrastructure.

* Helping us build new tools to allow people to interface with our newer models.

* Helping us develop new models and simulations that can give us deeper insight into how the market behaves and that can respond to historical and live data.

What we use:

We have code running in Racket (Lisp) and have written experimental code in
Haskell. We're not shy about experimenting with your favourite toolset. We
also use:

* A lot of python (web.py) and javascript (jquery, jqtouch).

* Amazon EC2 for running the simulations and occasional number crunching.

* Whatever gets the job done.

Who we're looking for:

This is a junior programming position with a very small and experimental team.
We're looking for someone that likes learning new languages and technologies
for fun, wants to try new things out, and is comfortable with functional
programming. We're also developing statistical models, so we'd like to work
with someone who is comfortable with mathematics, statistics, and machine
learning methods.

Interested? My contact details are in my profile, or visit upi-
labs.co.uk/jobs. If you've contacted me before and didn't hear back, please
feel free to do so again. I'm afraid we aren't able to sponsor visas.

------
JamesCRR
OpenSignal, London, UK

We're crowd-sourcing cellular and wireless data to provide accurate,
independent and global maps of coverage.

We're looking for: * Front end developer - to make our site and maps beautiful
and design awesome visualizations * IOS developer - to take the lead in
building an iPhone app that will get millions of downloads * Community manager
- to write blog posts and reports on our fascinating dataset and help us
publicise our project

We're backed by O'Reilly Alpha Tech Ventures, Passion Capital and Qualcomm
Ventures.

As a team of only 3 at the moment, this is your chance to get in early: you'll
have an opportunity to make an impact not only within the company, you will
also be responsible for producing data-viz/apps/blogs seen/used by millions.
On top of which you'll get a London salary and be working in offices shared
with several other startup companies. You will not be working for The Man.

We'd love to hear from people interested in mobile gadgetry/crowd-
sourcing/big-data

<http://opensignal.com/jobs> or email join@opensignal.com

------
henrygarner
Likely, London UK, Full-time. (Clojure, Cascalog, Hadoop)

Likely use "big data" from social media platforms such as Twitter, Facebook
and YouTube to connect audiences with the things they will love.

We do this by helping brands better understand their customers, both existing
and potential, by looking at their online behaviour. We've done this
successfully for our own communities (@LDN and Handpicked London on Facebook
are examples) but we also sell this expertise to clients who trust us to plan
campaigns and analyse, acquire and engage authentic audiences on their behalf.

We analyse billions of data points on our Hadoop and HBase cluster using
Cascalog (a Clojure DSL for the Cascading framework) and we've started to use
Clojure for other projects too. Other languages we use or have used are Java,
Ruby and Erlang in production and, Python and R behind the scenes.

This is a great opportunity to join a successful startup that is scaling
quickly (there were 5 of us at the beginning of the year, we're now 12). We
are looking for people who are excited by the challenges of working within a
startup, who are hungry to learn new tools and ways of working, and who can
take the initiative as we grow quickly over the coming months.

* Collaborate with a smart and motivated development team on cutting edge technologies * Manage billions of data points in a distributed system * Enjoy working in a fun and focused startup environment * 10% time devoted to "hackday" projects * Free food in the office, ordered weekly * Conference passes, books from our large and expanding library * See your efforts enjoyed by hundreds of thousands of people daily

You'll be based in our light and airy London office a stone's throw from Old
St reporting directly to the CTO. Part-time remote working can be
accommodated. Please send applications to henry@likely.co

------
adamjleonard
Looking for Rails and iOS Developers.

MoviePass is a subscription based service for watching movies in Theaters. We
are looking for hungry developers who are looking to solve problems (scaling,
user experiences, etc) and build an awesome product/platform.

We are looking for developers who are:

\- Constantly improving themselves. \- Pride themselves on writing quality
code. \- Understand the current best practices, promote and use them daily. \-
Who are test driven (we use RSpec and Capybara). \- Comfortable with doing and
receiving code reviews (no code gets checked in without being reviewed by
someone first). \- Comfortable with Pair Programming or the idea of. \-
Multiple years of experience with Ruby, as well as Rails. \- Experience with
developing Native iOS Applications. \- Familiar with the tools of the trade
(git, MySQL, etc).

Our stack includes:

\- Ruby on Rails 3.0.7 (looking to upgrade) \- Nginx + Passenger \- MySQL \-
jQuery \- jQuery Mobile

We are offering a full-time, permanent position in our New York City office.
If you think you are a fit for the job, send an e-mail to adam@moviepass.com

------
witten
EnergySavvy - Seattle, WA

Our software helps people make their houses more energy efficient, addressing
a major source of energy waste in this country that impacts our energy
independence and contribution to global climate change. Focusing on high-
quality code and excellent user experience, we enable our utility customers to
run and optimize their energy efficiency upgrade initiatives.

Working at EnergySavvy means being part of a team that believes in both the
mission of reducing energy waste and the importance of building great
software.

EnergySavvy's growing rapidly, but we're incredibly selective. We're looking
for smart people who are passionate about building high-quality software and
delighting users.

We're a small team, which means that we're rarely bored at work, we get to
work on a variety of projects and there are tremendous growth opportunities.
It also means we prize drive and integrity.

We're hiring backend Python devs, front-end devs, PMs, etc. Here's our jobs
page: <http://www.energysavvy.com/jobs/>

------
driedyam
SocialChorus - San Francisco, CA Full-time, full-stack Ruby On Rails
Developers

SocialChorus is a social marketing and SaaS technology company. Until
recently, word-of-mouth marketing did not have the scale, efficiency and ROI
that global brands demanded. Our platform enables direct and enduring
relationships between brands and thousands of their best advocates and fans.
Equipped with a real-time performance dashboard, our clients take the
guesswork out of their social marketing ROI. With over 25 Fortune 500 brands
already using our software, our team is defining how brands leverage social
influence to build sustained earned media. Backed by Kohlberg Ventures,
SocialChorus has offices in New York City and San Francisco.
<http://socialchorus.com> @SocialChorus

On to our development practices. We are on Rails 3.2.5 with deployment on
Heroku and test driving EVERYTHING with Rspec, Jasmine, and Selenium. Every
Monday we have an internal planning meeting that includes the dev team along
with our project manager to go over upcoming features, stories that need
discussion, and story estimation (Pivotal Tracker). Mornings start with stand-
ups to go over the previous day's work, work for the current day, or any
blockers anybody might have. Pair programming and green tests make the day fly
by with the gratification of clean code without broken windows. Our analytics
module runs in EC2, hitting nginx, aggregating all data into our sharded
MongoDB database. Like to map/reduce over extremely large data sets? Sweet.

Great startup environment with a kegerator, ping pong table, Ruby Meetups
every 3rd Thursday, Settlers of Catan, Bang!, Dominion, and poker tournaments!
Food trucks every wednesday and friday too. Come join our team at:
<http://www.socialchorus.com/company/jobs> or email jobs@socialchorus.com

------
bendilts
Lucidchart - Salt Lake City, UT

Lucidchart is a rapidly growing tech startup looking for great backend
software engineers to join us at our headquarters in Utah. At Lucidchart, we
build killer graphical web applications requiring highly available, secure and
scalable backend services. Talent and ability to learn are more important than
years of experience.

You may have seen Lucidchart demoed during the second Google I/O 2012 keynote:
<http://t.co/sd6GgZvy>

We're hiring BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. Lucidchart runs with various
decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, PHP, MongoDB and MySQL.
At Lucidchart, your responsibilities would include enhancing existing
services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party applications and
ensuring services are highly reliable and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications * Scala or
Java * PHP * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

We're also hiring FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. We build killer graphical web
applications that push the boundaries of what's possible in the browser.
Lucidchart is powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the
Internet, optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from an
installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications *
Javascript * Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation *
jQuery * node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS * Facebook
APIs

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
martian
San Francisco - Software Engineer; Product Designer

Thumbtack is Amazon for services. A quarter of a million small businesses have
listed on Thumbtack, and we connect those businesses with new customers
everyday. We're well on our way to being profitable and growing quickly.

Our team is young and passionate and dedicated to good engineering and good
design. Some perks: we eat meals together cooked by our in-house chef, we work
out of an old warehouse office in SOMA, and every employee has monthly credits
to buy services on Thumbtack.

Our diverse and expansive small business community was recently a featured
story on CNN Money. We've also been written about in many major media outlets:
WSJ, NBC News, Washington Post, CBS, Inc, USA Today, and hundreds more. (Yes,
our PR team is good!)

Apply at <http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs> or check out our engineering blog
<http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering>

Email me (chris at thumbtack) with any questions.

------
danielsiders
Tent.is | Full Time | Remote/Newark, DE - Designers, Front End Developers, Ops

We're building a Tent hosting service and apps based on the Tent protocol
(<http://tent.io>). We are seeking a designer (web and mobile), operations
team, and front end developer.

Be a part of a tight-knit team changing the face of interactive
communications. Our users include Loren Brichter, Jeff Tunell, Manton Reece,
John Gruber, Marco Arment, John Siracusa, Dave Winer, and other esteemed
luminaries.

We recently launched our alpha hosting and apps products at <https://tent.is>
but need help with design, front end development, and ops moving forward.

We are seeking funding but at present all staff (including new hires) are
unpaid. We might be able to help with moving expenses and basic cost of living
in some cases.

It's an exciting time, help us build the next great protocol. Even if we fail,
we promise you'll have more fun failing with us than succeeding with anyone
else.

Contact daniel@tent.is to start talking.

------
neils2001
Kanjoya - San Francisco, CA

NLP / AI Engineer (all levels, including lead)

Kanjoya owns and operates the largest and most unique corpus of authentic
human expression. We're using it to build models that understand the way
people express themselves in text content.

Our site, Experience Project (www.experienceproject.com), enriches millions of
people’s lives by helping them make connections with each other through story-
telling. The connections made are so deep that 80% of our users say the site
has changed their lives for the better. The stories, comments, and
conversations from our site span all topics and demographics and include both
highly structured (including over 100 different emotional labels) and
unstructured text. This data fuels the models that our enterprise tool, Crane,
uses to understand the nuances of emotion in the English language.

As a key member of our team, you will

* join a small (<10 person), fast-moving, highly collaborative effort

* work on research endeavors while also executing on high-profile client projects

We're looking for candidates who have:

* a passion for language analysis and linguistic variation

* experience with natural language systems, including semantic and statistical approaches to text analysis, sentiment analysis, and topic modeling

* a broad knowledge of machine learning techniques

* experience with user modeling, including behavioral models, demographic models, and social graph models

* sensitivity to different mediums of expression (Twitter, Facebook, customer support inquiries, etc.)

* experience collaborating on reusable, scalable projects using Python, Java, and JavaScript

Interested? Email us at jobs@kanjoya.com.

------
WaterDrinker
SupaDupa - Notting Hill, London

I'm a developer at SupaDupa, an online e-commerce platform aimed at boutiques
and creatives, which can be found here: <http://SupaDupa.me>. You can find the
job description here: <http://supadupa.me/jobs>

We're needing a strong all-rounder: a Ruby on Rails developer who is strong
with Javascript and able to administrate a server. We're a small, passionate
team committed to making something beautiful and making an impact, by allowing
creatives to focus on doing what they love, with our platform allowing them to
easily create a stunning shop, showcasing their work.

I've come to realise the importance on working on a project you're passionate
about, with a team you trust, in a working environment you can excel in. I
believe I've more than found that here and am confident you would to - check
out the website and get in touch for a chat. You can contact me directly at
james[@]supadupa.me.

------
numlocked
San Francisco - Kaggle is hiring engineers!

At Kaggle you'll be building the platform at the center of the data science
universe. You'll develop the infrastructure that enables Kaggle’s wordwide
network of data scientists to compete and tackle the world’s most difficult
predictive modeling problems. The tools you will develop go the heart of
Kaggle's mission and technology offerings.

Apply here:
[http://kaggle.theresumator.com/apply/3s1xdU/Developer.html?s...](http://kaggle.theresumator.com/apply/3s1xdU/Developer.html?source=Kaggle+Careers+Page)

On a typical day, you might:

\- Write code for our back-end using the latest version of C#, ReSharper,
ASP.NET MVC, and Azure. Front-end developers use tools like jQuery,
knockout.js, and LESS. We place an emphasis on pragmatic problem solving, but
are always adopting new technologies that help us get there faster.

\- Develop and deploy on a daily basis with Git, and take ownership over
features used by tens of thousands of data scientists.

\- Help define both our engineering approaches, and overall company strategy
and long-term priorities. Everyone at Kaggle is engaged in all parts of the
business, and opinions are taken seriously.

\- Work with a brilliant team of engineers and data scientists on the cutting
edge of machine learning. Not all of us have a background in math or machine
learning, but all of us get excited about it.

\- Get whatever tools you need from our corporate Amazon account: no painful
approval required.

\- Work with the data science team to make competitions smooth and scalable.

\- Build out key community functionality like user profiles, collaboration
tools, or content engines.

\- Integrate winning algorithms into Kaggle Engine, our RESTful prediction and
scoring engine.

~~~
samstave
I only hear Kegel in my head when I read your name.. :(

------
owyn
Wikia Inc - San Francisco

<http://www.wikia.com/Hiring>

We are hiring engineers, design, product management and marketing. We are
looking for well rounded PHP developers, a MySQL DBA and a javascript
specialist in advertising delivery platforms.

We have a great office in SoMa, a great culture (fun/creative/work-life
balance++), an established, profitable and growing company (140 employees
mostly in SF and Poznan, Poland). The SF engineering team is about 20 people.
We are a large wiki hosting company (top 40 site in the US, 1B+ page views)
based on Mediawiki. In addition to just running our own thing, I'd like to
find some people who are interested in re-inventing the wiki platform. One of
the down sides is working on mediawiki. :) One of the perks is being able to
contribute code and ideas back to the Wikipedia Foundation.

Email me directly, or if you do go through our hiring page, mention HN or me
in your cover letter and I'll definitely take a look at your resume.

------
styloot
Pune, India - Fulltime.

Co-Founder of Styloot.com here.

Styloot.com, is a visual search engine for fashion. We are looking to hire
Python and Javascript developers. You will be working directly with the
product and will be making decisions that directly influence the site.

You must love coding - everything else we can work around. You must have a
github repo that you are proud of.

Email us if interested - info at styloot.com

------
adjohn
San Francisco, Barcelona, Tokyo

Midokura (<http://www.midokura.com>)

Distributed systems, and networking developers / Front-End Developers /
Integration Engineers / Sales Engineers

What we do: Distributed, de-centralized, software-defined virtual networks as
a service for infrastructure as a service clouds. (SDN, Network
Virtualization)

That's a lot of words, basically we're building scalable virtual networking
for public and private clouds based on OpenStack and CloudStack. We're a team
of 22 spread across 3 offices (Tokyo, Barcelona, and SF). We're venture
backed, and hoping to grow our team to ~50 by the end of next year. We are
offering competitive salaries, great benefits, and pre-IPO stock options.
Since we're located in three great cities, you'll get to travel the world to
work with teammates from the other offices.

We are challenging ourselves and learning things everyday, and want to find
members who enjoy these challenges to join our great team.

Email adam at midokura.com. H1Bs welcome.

------
bcjordan
PopCap's San Francisco, CA office wants your brainz — to make games.

We are hiring full-stack Senior Software Engineers for our San Francisco
office.

We have a fun, relaxed work environment and a team of incredibly great senior
software engineer generalists—you will learn to work with the full software
stack for everything we make. We care a _lot_ about building great games and
some of the best and innovative software in the world to support them.

If you don't yet live in San Francisco, visiting our office will convince you
to. Then we'll move you out here.

Send a quick "hi" to me now (I'm a full-stack software engineer there) and
we'll talk about you making games: bjordan@popcap.com

Full job descriptions and a silly video about working at PopCap worldwide:
<http://www.popcap.com/job-opportunities>

A creepy video PopCap didn't make but I nervously laughed at:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-zBKlvJqJk>

------
ed
San Francisco, Mission district

Yardsale (YC), Mobile Marketplace, seeking early iOS/Rails engineers

Contact jobs@getyardsale.com

We’re a small team of developers rethinking the way people buy and sell things
locally. We're building a product in a multi-billion dollar market, and have a
clear path to revenue.

We're a rails/iOS shop, looking for an iOS specialist or hardcore generalist.
We're looking for individuals who:

\- Above all, learn quickly

\- Have a strong understanding of everything from optimized PostgreSQL to
performance hacking UIWebViews

\- Seek out the latest in tooling, iOS open source or clang features

This is a key technical hire (1st engineer, but founders are technical), with
significant equity and lots of room to influence the strategic direction of
the company. The best fit will probably be someone hoping to be a technical
founder in their next role.

Yardsale is well-funded, and based in San Francisco's mission district. If
you'd like to hear more please send your github profile or something you've
built to jobs@getyardsale.com, or visit us at <https://www.getyardsale.com>

[http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-yardsale-the-startup-
tha...](http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-yardsale-the-startup-that-wants-
to-give-you-an-easy-way-to-make-money-selling-your-old-stuff-2012-8)
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/07/craigslists-
challen...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/07/craigslists-challenger-
could-be-an-app-or-several/) [http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/21/yardsale-
launches-nationwid...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/21/yardsale-launches-
nationwide/) <http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/06/yardsale-app/>
[http://gizmodo.com/5922187/yardsale-use-your-iphone-to-
sell-...](http://gizmodo.com/5922187/yardsale-use-your-iphone-to-sell-stuff)
[http://lifehacker.com/5920320/yardsale-is-the-fastest-way-
to...](http://lifehacker.com/5920320/yardsale-is-the-fastest-way-to-post-an-
item-for-sale-on-craigslist) [http://www.businessinsider.com/the-15-startups-
everyone-is-t...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-15-startups-everyone-is-
talking-about-in-silicon-valley-right-now-2012-8#yardsale-is-making-local-
selling-fun-again-9)
[http://www.usatoday.com/tech/products/story/2012-06-17/truon...](http://www.usatoday.com/tech/products/story/2012-06-17/truong-
earn-money-with-apps/55637134/1)

------
stevem-newrelic
New Relic - Portland OR/Seattle WA/San Francisco CA
(<http://newrelic.com/jobs>)

We make the best application performance monitoring solution, and deliver the
only serious SaaS APM. It gives deep visibility in production apps running on
Ruby, PHP, Python, Java, and .NET (with more platforms on the way). Making it
easy for our users, however, is hard work. Our answer is to hire top notch
people and then turn them loose to solve tough problems.

We're looking for a number of technical positions (check out the Jobs page),
including engineers with skills in Ruby, Node, Python, C, PHP, .NET (to name a
few). H1-Bs welcome.

We also take our company culture seriously -- Best Place to Work and all that,
of course. But we also provide an unusual and exciting development
environment, one where managers are working to enable developers, not the
other way around.

Come take a look. <http://newrelic.com/jobs>

------
ai09
NYC & San Francisco - Full Time

Spreecast, <http://www.spreecast.com>

Remote and contract possible for iOS and Android engineers

Spreecast is a social video platform. Many celebrities use it as a way to talk
with their fans. Other people talk about sports, politics, or whatever excites
them. We are well funded, have a team of 20, and have offices in New York and
San Francisco. One of the cofounders previously started StubHub and sold it to
eBay.

We are bringing Spreecast to mobile and are growing a team of engineers in NYC
(iOS and Android). We are always looking for engineers on our web and
infrastructure teams in San Francisco.

We're most interested in excellent engineers, regardless of which current
language/toolset they're currently using. We believe that excellent engineers
can quickly accomplish great things in a language that they don't already
know.

If interested, please send your resume plus links to apps/websites/projects
you have built to robert@spreecast.com

------
BraintreeR
Braintree - Menlo Park, CA or Chicago, IL

FULL TIME Developers, Designers, Security Engineers, System Engineers, Data
Engineers

Braintree helps businesses process credit card payments by providing a
merchant account, payment gateway, recurring billing and credit card storage.
We're unlike others in the industry; we think and do things differently.

Our team is talented, our practices are collaborative (pairing, agile), we
work on challenging problems (high availability, quality of service, scaling,
security), and our team has 10% time to work on whatever they want. Developers
use and love our product. Although we mostly work with Ruby, we also work with
Python, Node.js, PHP, Java, .NET, Perl, and Objective-C

More about our people, practices, and software:
<http://www.braintreepayments.com/devblog>

Apply at <http://www.braintreepayments.com/braintree-careers>

------
aaronhorowitz
Sproutel FULLTIME in BOSTON, MA or PROVIDENCE, RI.

At Sproutel, we make interactive learning games for children diagnosed with a
chronic illness. We are starting with Jerry the Bear, an interactive teaching
toy for children diagnosed with type 1 diabetes. Jerry gamifies the learning
of medical procedures associated with a diabetes - linking to mobile devices
to enable software updates and data collection that can gauge learning
progress. We are currently a team of two, with experience in interaction
design, hardware development, embedded systems, and industrial design.

We are looking for a Chief Software Ninja to program interactive games within
Jerry and create a robust middleware platform! If you’re skilled in Android
and iOS or you think that you can learn those skills fast - then you should
join our awesome team!

Learn more at:

\---------------- <http://sproutel.com/jobs> \----------------

and email aaron@sproutel.com if you are interested!

------
seldo
awe.sm - San Francisco, CA - H1B okay

We're looking for a developer experience lead; a longer job description is
here:

[http://jobs.awe.sm/apply/iXa9QF/Developer-Experience-
Lead.ht...](http://jobs.awe.sm/apply/iXa9QF/Developer-Experience-Lead.html)

In a nutshell, we are a platform that lets apps capture the social data
generated by their own users and use it to improve their products. To do that,
we have powerful APIs that work best when closely integrated into our
customers' own products. Our developer experience lead's job is to work with
individual customers to make their integrations successful, then take that
experience and feed it back into the product to make it easier for all
customers.

Your day-to-day tasks will include improving our documentation, building
prototypes and platform demos, and serving as a platform expert with
customers, showing them the best way to use all of our platform's
capabilities.

The nature of this job means we don't need an expert in one language: we need
somebody who can quickly pick up whatever language and frameworks our
customers are using, capable of rapidly assimilating new information quickly,
and capable of clearly explaining that knowledge, both in person and in
documentation. For the right person, this is a dream job.

<http://totally.awe.sm/jobs?source=hackernews>

We're 13 people right now. We have a cool new office with awesome views (
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/seldo/6326815086/in/photostream> ) in the heart
of the Mission. We have catered lunches, and full health, vision and dental
coverage. We use an IRC server for team communication and are agile in the
sense that we move quickly and react fast, not in the sense of having attended
an overpriced training course.

~~~
jhstrauss
And if you're interested in meeting us and/or some other great SF startups
that are hiring, like <http://authentic8.com/>, <http://data-hero.com/>,
<http://mongolab.com/>, <http://getpantheon.com/>, <http://sifteo.com/>,
<http://singly.com/>, and <http://www.memeo.com/>, come join us for drinks
this Friday evening at Dogpatch WineWorks:

<http://foundrystartuprecruiting.eventbrite.com/>

------
knerd1
Birchbox is growing by leaps and bounds. We're hiring software engineers at
all levels. Birchbox gives engineers freedom to innovate as we make awesome
product discovery services for our customers.

The tech team at Birchbox is responsible for maintaining and improving the
company's customer-facing site (<http://birchbox.com>), managing hosted and
cloud infrastructure, and closely supporting other teams (logistics,
marketing, et al.) in our 60+-person company. We work with a wide variety of
open-source technologies: Debian-based servers; Chef deployments; Ruby on
Rails and Java services; Python scripts; and PHP and Perl too. The size of our
team and the breadth of its responsibilities means we rely on our engineers to
be self-motivated and quickly follow through on tasks without requiring close
supervision. In return our engineers are given leeway to use their own
initiative.

------
robertsosinski
Ticket Evolution

Location: Jersey City, New Jersey; Postion: Ruby/JavaScript/Erlang Engineers;
Email: rsosinski@ticketevolution.com

Ticket Evolution builds software and services that handles the real-time
execution, clearing and settlement of event ticket trades. If you ever
purchased a ticket to a sports game online or called a broker for seats to a
concert, chances are our system was used somewhere in between. We recently
closed a Series-A round and launched our newest partner cheaptickets.com.

We use Ruby on Rails, JavaScript with BackBone and Knockout, and PostgreSQL
day-to-day. We are also starting to dive into Erlang and Riak and are looking
for engineers who are comfortable getting out of their comfort-zone. Besides
working on challenging problems, we also sport a 40-hour work week, have a
laid-back office, and pay market salary along with equity and health
insurance.

If you are intersted in learning more, email me directly at
rsosinski@ticketevolution.com

------
dwk9080
Headlands Technologies - San Francisco, CA - Full time, H1B possible

Headlands Technologies is a world-class quantitative trading firm based in San
Francisco. We are aggressively hiring researchers to join our team developing
low-latency strategies across a wide range of global asset classes. You would
be working with our high quality normalized data to develop new strategies to
add to our system, which already accounts for a significant amount of daily
trading volumes. We have a collaborative and non-bureaucratic work environment
that values original, creative thinking.

Ideally, you should have a degree in computer science, math, physics or
another quantitative discipline emphasizing signal processing, prediction,
pattern recognition, or machine learning. The ability to express ideas in code
is critical so you also need to be proficient in C++ and comfortable working
in a Linux environment.

Please send resumes to careers@headlandstech.com

------
huntero
Alcorn McBride | Full-Time | Orlando, FL

Hardware/Software Design Engineer

We develop audio, video, lighting, and show control systems for themed
entertainment. You'll find our equipment in the world's biggest theme parks,
museums, and attractions.

We're looking for someone with general knowledge of Digital Video technology
and Video Compression. RTOS/Embedded software experience is ideal.

It's amazing to see the things our creative customers do with our equipment,
and it's exciting to work on next-generation tools and hardware to enable our
customers to create the "next-big-thing". You'll wear a lot of hats( today I'm
bouncing between debugging an iPad app and working on an FPGA design), but
your primary focus will be on our video products.

If you'd like to chat about it, my contact info is in my profile.

For more details and to apply, you can check out the job listing on our
website: <http://alcorn.com/alcorn-mcbride-jobs/>

------
castig
NYC Wordpress Developer or Web Designer - NYC

I'm looking for a junior Wordpress developer / general assistant. $16/hour
part-time (approx. 10 hours a week mostly on site at General Assembly NYC).

You have ONE or SOME of the following (let me know which apply to you):

☆ Experience developing with HTML/CSS/JS/jQuery

☆ Experience developing with Wordpress

☆ Experience with git, Ruby or any other languages is a bonus but not
necessary

☆ Web design skills

☆ You have excellent writing or proofreading skills

☆ You are curious, and passionate about web development and you're constantly
improving your skills

☆ You have a portfolio (or a few example) of your work

☆ You're not above doing admin work, research or grabbing coffee... I wear a
bunch of different hats and I'd hope that you would also have an open attitude
if we work together.

About me:

I've been developing websites for 12 years. I've worked with a variety of big
names like Toyota, Grey Goose, Sony Records. I'm looking for someone to assist
me on some upcoming projects, and in general to help me manage/organize
projects.

Email me info[at] blue150.com Thanks!

------
BitTorrent
BitTorrent | San Francisco, CA

We are one of the world's leading peer-based technology companies. We maintain
a globally recognized ecosystem of technology protocols, consumer software,
and consumer electronics devices that help people find, share and move digital
media. We are the creators of the BitTorrent protocol and proponents of an
open Internet. Our technologies are used by hundreds of millions of people
around the world and currently drive between 20% and 40% of global Internet
traffic.

We're hiring! <http://bit.ly/KnXYFB> (jobs@bittorrent.com)

ADVERTISING Ad Trafficker / Analyst Vice President of Advertising

DATA SCIENCE Web Analyst

ENGINEERING Android Engineer C++ Engineer Front End Engineer High Availability
Web Engineer Python Engineer - Live Test Automation Engineer

MARKETING Creative Developer Director of Communications Product Marketing
Manager - Mobile

USER EXPERIENCE Sr. Interaction Designer - New Products Web Developer

------
didgeoridoo
Watertown, MA - Full-time 3-month paid apprenticeship

Fresh Tilled Soil (<http://www.freshtilledsoil.com>) is a leading Boston-area
UI design studio. We are accepting applications for the next cohort of our
Apprenticeship in UX program, which will begin on January 7th, 2013.

The Apprenticeship is a three-month, paid, mentorship-driven learning
experience. We select several talented designers, developers and UX
strategists per quarter to work alongside us on real-world projects, helping
them round out their skills as all-round web and mobile product experts. We
also work to understand your career goals, and help you find the best place to
continue your career after the Apprenticeship concludes.

For more information, visit <http://aux.freshtilledsoil.com>, or contact me at
geordie.kaytes@freshtilledsoil.com

------
hendler
Boston/Cambridge MA - FULL-TIME - on location BetterLesson
(<http://betterlesson.com>), Education technology. Ramping up. Front-end devs
(Bootstrap, OPP JS, SASS), devops (AWS/LAMP), designer, management. Also
hiring non-technical program managers, community management etc.

------
neils2001
Kanjoya - San Francisco, CA Software Engineer (all levels)

At Kanjoya, we develop technologies that enable real understanding of human
expression. Our data analysis platform, Crane, provides detailed emotion-based
insights from text content.

We are looking for talented individuals to help us define the next generation
of emotion analytics. Crane’s analytics dashboards enable businesses to better
understand their employees and their customers, and the core platform will
allow external developers to create their own applications harnessing the
power of measuring emotion to analyze behavior and activity and to identify
real opportunities for action.

Crane's models are based on the massive datasets on our consumer site
Experience Project (<http://www.experienceproject.com>). The site deeply
enriches millions of people’s lives by helping them make emotional connections
with each other through story-telling. The connections made are so deep that
80% of our users say the site has changed their lives for the better.

Our technology platform includes: Python, Java, PHP, Django, MongoDB, MySQL,
Redis, Beanstalk, Node.js, Hadoop, Pig, Fluent, Amazon AWS

As a member of our engineering team, you will:

* build both front-end and back-end features used by Fortune 500 companies

* be part of a small (<10 person), fast-moving, highly collaborative team

* contribute to the product from both an ideation and implementation level

We are looking for candidates who have:

* a passion for working in agile engineering teams where code is released multiple times a day

* a love for finding creative and thoughtful solutions to a variety of technical and product challenges

* a desire to write scalable, efficient, maintainable code

Interested? Email us at jobs@kanjoya.com

------
arrel
San Francisco, full time

Soldsie - Full stack rails engineer

We have a small team working on a new form of social commerce that actually
works for our customers. We're growing fast, and looking for someone to take
over the tech lead position. We have three engineers including me (co-founder)
and work in a great space out of the mission.

Our app runs on rails on heroku with Postgres and Redis, and we are looking to
do some interesting machine learning. The front end is a multi-page app with
jquery and backbone.

You will be making technical platform decisions, leading the engineering team,
and working with me on product decisions, including talking directly to
customers and working with the sales and marketing people on what we think is
possible. We move pretty fast, and try to make decisions that will be good in
the long term. Plus, it's a pretty fun group of people.

If you're interested, just email me personally at arrel at soldsie.com.

------
emilydong
LearnSprout (<http://learnsprout.com/>) San Francisco SoMa, CA - full time &
intern, devs and designer Please email jobs@learnsprout.com

 _LearnSprout is a friction-less way for vendors and edtech developers to
integrate with schools. The field of education technology is growing faster
than ever but developers have a hard time getting their products into schools
and classrooms. At LearnSprout, we believe that data integrations should not
be the reason that many students miss out on the benefits of great
technology._

We're a 7 person team looking for 1-2 more developers (to add to our current
count of 4) and a designer:

 _Full Stack Developers (full time or intern)_ \- Python, JavaScript, MongoDB
and Linux

 _Designer/Front end Engineer (part time okay)_ \- Someone with an eye for
design who can code HTML/CSS and Javascript.

*Generous compensation package, health benefits

------
benmeyer
San Francisco Bay Area or Remote - Full/Half Time Outbound Marketing Manager
for Koombea

Koombea (koombea.com) is a 70 person design and development consultancy that
focuses on building Web and Mobile products for startups. We're looking for a
talented marketer to lead our outbound efforts to increase our brand presence
and acquire more top tier clients. This will include everything from online
advertising to community management to social media marketing. Right now we're
always at full capacity, but we're opening new international offices and
hiring technical talent like crazy to take on new clients. We've got offices
in San Francisco and Miami with our technical HQ in Barranquilla, Colombia
(Basically Hawaii in South America).

I joined the company after a 3+ year stint at FB. I worked on a number of
small projects and considered taking an investing job, but ultimately was
convinced by our CEO that he could offer the best of all worlds. 2 Years later
I'm involved in numerous startups, making my own schedule and hearing pitches
from talented execs every day.

Why it's great to work for us:

-Set your own Schedule and Location

-Interact with early stage startups every day

-Expand your network rapidly

-Competitive Salary

-Work with World Class Engineers and Designers

What we want from applicants

-2 or 3 years experience with online marketing/social media marketing/community management

-Self Starter - we're very serious about this. You may be given minimal direction, but you'll always receive full support

-Excellent communication skills. 1:1 and 1:many are necessary. (Spanish Language fluency is a huge plus)

-Big Plus if you've worked at a frantic, fast moving startup.

If you're interested please email us at Ben dot Meyer at Koombea dot com. Send
us your resume, linked profile or anything else that might impress us. Thank
you.

------
brandoneggar
Thuuz

Do you want to make a big impact in a growing start-up? Do you have experience
scaling up backend services to support a popular consumer application?

Thuuz is revolutionizing the way that people discover, watch and share sports.
Our team is small but growing fast and has built top rated applications for
IOS, Android and GoogleTV. We are dedicated to creating the best sports
entertainment experience on cutting edge platforms.

We are looking for top engineers to make an immediate contribution to our core
product. Just blocks from downtown Palo Alto, we have an onsite basketball
court, swimming pool and gym. And of course, a big screen TV with service from
all major cable and satellite providers that we use to QA our product (and
watch the occasional great game).

We are looking for talented, enthuuziastic developers who:

* have shipped software in the last year

* are relentlessly curious and like to build things

* can demonstrate expert proficiency in Unix, Python and MySQL

* are passionate about sports

In this position, you will lead the effort to scale up our platform to meet
growing demand. This work will include:

* Design and implementation of new backend services in Python + Django.

* Developing solutions to meet increased capacity and throughout requirements.

* Performance tuning of existing services, optimizing Python code and MySQL.

The position requirements are:

* Expert in Python & MySQL.

* 5+ years Linux devops experience, ideally scaling up application services on AWS or similar platform.

* Worked on a team that has recently released a consumer web or mobile application.

* Minimum 5 years programming experience.

* Math/CS/EE degree preferred

To apply, send your resume or a link to: jobs@thuuz.com

------
natrius
Austin, TX

Looking for a engineer and/or designer to join us as a co-founder to help make
local news not suck. It's a large industry with mediocre products, and it's
ripe for disruption. Your inner idealist will be glad to know that we're going
to make people more informed about their cities and their votes while we make
money.

niran@niran.org

------
b0sk0
AdGear - Montreal, Canada - full-time

We're looking for a ruby/ror dev to work on adgear's admin consoles.

We're also looking for a product designer/front-end developer.

Details for both can be found here: <http://www.adgear.com/jobs/>

Please submit applications (code/github, portfolio/samples, etc.) to
jobs@adgear.com

------
bentlegen
Disqus - San Francisco, CA

We're looking for a Core JavaScript Engineer to work on our embedded
commenting platform / Backbone.js application. In joining us, you'll get to
write code for one of the web's most distributed client applications (> 6
billion page views month). You'll also join a team that has produced some
notable open source work over the last few years:

<https://github.com/jshint/jshint> <https://github.com/getsentry/sentry>

For more, you can check out our jobs page (<http://disqus.com/jobs>), or check
out this ad: <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/11846>

If you're interested, you can email me directly: ben at disqus dot com

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology - Whitpain, PA (Philadelphia Suburb) Postgres/Oracle DBAs,
Devops, Java/Scala Software Engineers

We're a small but quickly growing company specializing in software for the
pharma and energy industry. We have a suite of mature products- but you can
get in on the ground floor of building new product.

~~~
cfontes
E-mail ?

~~~
garysieling
gsieling@wingspan.com

------
mikebabineau
Rumble - SF Bay Area (Redwood Shores, CA) -- <https://www.rumblegames.com>

We're a new, well-funded startup making and publishing AAA games for browser
and mobile. We're making real games for a large audience. Not ultra casual,
not too niche-y.

Our first title is a cooperative multiplayer 3D action-RPG. Think Diablo on
Facebook. But free-to-play, and no big download. No obscure plugins, either --
we use Flash, but you wouldn't believe it. Adobe says they've never seen
anything higher quality in Flash.

Seriously, check out our trailer: <https://www.rumblegames.com/kingsroad> (and
that was 7 months ago)

We're in closed beta. Let me know if you want to give it a test drive.

Rumble is backed by Google Ventures and Khosla Ventures ($15mm series A). We
have one of the strongest founding teams the gaming industry has ever seen.
(No, really: <https://www.rumblegames.com/about/our-team>)

We're both a developer and publisher of games, and we need help on both sides.
If you want to develop the next generation of top-quality games, or you want
to build and scale infrastructure to 1mm+ concurrent players, this is for you.

Positions: <https://www.rumblegames.com/careers> (contact me directly if
something isn't listed)

Engineers

* Platform -- Java/Groovy/Grails/AWS (esp. Senior and Architect/Lead/VP)

* Web -- HTML+CSS+JS+(PHP/Python/Ruby)

* Game -- Flash+AS3/Java/C/C++/C#/Unity

* Data -- Hadoop/R+ML/Stats

Other

* Producers

* Product Managers

* Analysts

* Artists

* Designers

Drop me a line: mike.babineau@rumblegames.com

------
xtrahotsauce
Burlingame, CA - TellApart <http://www.tellapart.com/>

We're hiring Software Engineers, senior and junior, as well as Software
Engineers specializing in machine learning. We help eCommerce companies
"TellApart" their high value customers from the rest by collecting and making
sense of their customer data.

Here are some technical challenges you'll face at TellApart:

\- Scale -- build systems that handle tens of thousands of requests per second
under strict latency guarantees on behalf of hundreds of millions of users.

\- Predictive modeling with huge data sets -- build predictive models that
evaluate hundreds of thousands of features in milliseconds.

Email me at mike@tellapart.com for more information and check out our jobs
page at <http://tellapart.com/company/jobs>

------
jsatok
AppHero, Toronto:

We're looking for an iOS Developer and a Machine Learning Engineer to join our
team at AppHero.

AppHero helps consumers discover the most relevant and engaging apps based on
personalized recommendations. We learn about users' interests and preferences
from Facebook and by detecting the apps installed on their device, then
recommend apps they'll love.

We've raised capital from some of the top investors here in Toronto, but are
still a small team (4) and can offer generous equity (along with competitive
salary).

We're looking for an iOS developer excited about building native apps on iOS
using Objective-C and the iPhone SDK.

We're looking for an engineer with experience with natural language processing
to join our team and help enhance our recommendations.

Please reach out to me directly if you're interesting in learning more about
AppHero! jordan {at} apphero {dot} com

------
XEKEP
Sunnyvale, CA | full-time or contract, ☀ INTERN OK | Automatiks, Inc.

Today the lights are still off for one fifth of World population. Join us to
help us turn them on.

Ok, you’ve made programming a part of your life and love your decision.

* You have a project coded by you from start to finish and it was not your school assignment.

* You developed for web before and liked it.

* You are passionate about intuitive UI, data visualization and want to dive deeper.

* You are a quick starter - and by that we mean hours, not days.

✰ You feel comfortable with hardware. Not a requirement, but a huge advantage.

Please tell us about yourself. What is your favorite programming language?
Why? ASCII text, please.

We offer a fast-paced startup environment, a company of fun, passionate and
sharp pros, competitive compensation and, initially, a place to stay in the SF
Bay Area.

<http://www.automatiks.net/jobs/>

------
XEKEP
Sunnyvale, CA | full-time or contract, ☀ INTERN OK | Automatiks, Inc.

Electricity industry is ripe for a disruption.

A developer designing, coding, testing and troubleshooting software, firmware
and hardware.

You earned your Degree in engineering.

* You have a project coded by you from start to finish and it was not your school assignment.

* You programmed for at least one of: RS-232, SPI, MODBUS or CAN

* You can probe a device using undocumented protocol in a matter of hours, not days

* You feel comfortable with electrical hardware, both analog and digital

✰ You are familiar with feedback control, Matlab. Not required, but a huge
advantage.

What is your favorite programming language? Why? ASCII text, please.

We offer a fast-paced startup environment, a company of fun, passionate and
sharp pros, competitive compensation and, initially, a place to stay in the SF
Bay Area.

<http://www.automatiks.net/jobs/>

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. Interns OK, no remote work.

Silk (www.silkapp.com) is looking for a DevOps engineer, and front-end and
full-stack engineers.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end.

The team is still small (~11 people), so you'll be able to make a large
impact. We are well-funded by top-tier VCs and located in the city center of
Amsterdam.

More on <http://jobs.silkapp.com/>

------
seanmccann
San Francisco

Freedom Freight

Rails Engineers, iOS Engineer

The last 50 years has seen the reinvention of almost every major industry
except for one: Trucking. Freedom Freight is here to change that by deploying
the world's first mobile platform for on-demand freight shipping. Over $30
billion dollars a month is spent trucking freight around the US, without it,
the country would grind to a halt overnight. In such a massive market, it's
hard to believe that the entire industry today still runs on phones and fax
machines, but until now, it has. This means hundreds of millions of dollars
worth of freight capacity goes unfilled every month due to the old-school
inefficiencies of the industry. We are changing that.

If you're ready to change the trucking industry, send your resume and GitHub
profile to sean@freedomfreightusa.com

------
tombb
Melbourne, Australia - Full time - Python/Perl devs

Infoxchange Australia is the leading not-for-profit provider of ICT solutions
to the health, welfare and community services sector across Australia. Our
vision is "Technology for social justice".

We're looking for Python/Django and Perl developers, as well as a UX designer
to join a small team building e-health related apps.

Local candidates are preferred but we can do visa sponsorship as well. For
detailed job descriptions see: [http://www.jobseeker.org.au/job/5401-web-
application-develop...](http://www.jobseeker.org.au/job/5401-web-application-
developer) and [http://www.jobseeker.org.au/job/5400-ux-designer-front-
end-d...](http://www.jobseeker.org.au/job/5400-ux-designer-front-end-
developer)

------
kgray
iOffice - Houston, TX (Remote OK)

We are a successful company with over a thousand large customers. We are
looking for passionate developers to add to our small team. Our application
covers many different areas from iPhone & Android mobile apps to, visual floor
plan management, and map/GIS integration.

Our stack consists of

HTML/JS/CSS

Java/Hibernate backend

Actionscript & Adobe AIR

PhoneGap

Sencha Touch

Even if you don’t have experience with any of these technologies, if you want
to work on some exciting projects drop me a line. Our new projects planned for
2013 include: indoor Wi-Fi triangulation, people sensors, WebSockets for real
time notifications and application updates, 3D model rendering and of course
more mobile apps! We are looking for creative programmers and are open to
remote development (in the US).

Send me your resume and a portfolio (if you have one) kgray@iofficecorp.com

~~~
Sakes
This is where I currently work and It has been an amazing experience. I have
grown so much as a developer here because of the culture. Kgray really gives
you the freedom to explore new technologies and encourages it. On Fridays
you'll often find us debating up and coming trends in programming.

Our team is structured as follows: The owners give Kgray complete control over
development, this is why we are allowed to have a hacker friendly culture. The
team consists of 5 developers with a variety of backgrounds: some self taught,
some with formal training. This is because what matters here is passion,
skill, and talent.

So what is cool about the product? Notice in Kgray's post it says "Remote OK".
This is because our product is about facility management. The way people of
all backgrounds interact with their employers is changing, and is changing in
a big way. That is what all of our current development is about. So if you
want to be apart of this change, this change that accounts for 40+ hours a
week for every working man/woman in the world, give Kgray a shout. I guarantee
you will look at your time at iOffice fondly.

~~~
saryant
Hoping you'll see this even though it's two weeks later but would iOffice be
interested in recent grads?

------
bitovi
Bitovi | San Jose or Mountain View, CA | Frontend Developer

Bitovi, the JavaScript consulting company best known for the JavaScriptMVC and
CanJS frameworks, is looking for a super-star web developer to join our
consulting team to help develop kick ass web apps.

You'll have the opportunity to contribute to open source projects
(<http://bitovi.com/open-source/>), speak at and attend conferences, manage,
develop, and maintain client projects (<http://bitovi.com/consulting/>).

For more info, check out <http://bitovi.com/people/bitovi-is-hiring.html>. You
can email me directly at brian at bitovi dot com.

------
dcc
Pixfizz.com - London, UK - Full Time: Javascript Engineer

Pixfizz is looking for a junior to mid level javascript engineer to help push
the boundaries in the browser. We develop the most advanced HTML5 WYSIWYG tool
for designing printed products online. Targetting desktop as well as
tablet/mobile, you'll help advance the tool and refine an API to create custom
applications. Receive satisfaction from seeing your work result in large
volumes of unique printed pages.

Our stack is mainly composed of mysql, cassandra, ruby, node.js and a large
client-side app in javascript which will be your focus to start with.
Opportunities exist to extend to the backend and help shape the server-side
API.

Please send an email to daniel@pixfizz.com with your experience, availability
and core interests.

------
abreckle
Visual.ly, San Francisco, CA

The Position: Web Developer Intern

Us: We're a small team of people who are dedicated and have a passion for data
visualizations and infographics. We're nimble. That means we're following a
user-centered approach; we value people's feedback and iterate quickly. You:
You contribute to the code on each level of the stack working closely with
designers and fellow developers. You show an eagerness to learn and a thirst
for knowledge. You are comfortable context switching from project to project.
Help us build the next generation visualization software as a state-of-the art
web application. Interested parties can apply by emailing us through our
website, <http://visual.ly/about/jobs>

------
natehark
Optify - Seattle, WA - www.optify.net

We are currently hiring Software Development Engineers to help us build our
marketing automation platform.

Our engineers have the opportunity to work on a variety of projects using
diverse and cutting-edge technologies:

    
    
      - Dynamic web applications written in Backbone.js, jQuery, and LESS
      - Public and internal REST APIs written in Java
      - Data storage, analytics, and infrastructure development with PostgreSQL, Cassandra, and ElasticSearch
      - Production infrastructure monitoring, configuration, and deployment automation using Chef, Graylog, etc
    

See: [http://www.optify.net/about-our-b2b-inbound-marketing-
soluti...](http://www.optify.net/about-our-b2b-inbound-marketing-
solutions/careers)

------
user1241320
Milano, Italy. Full time. Remote will be considered.

Beintoo.com, 'Le Web 2011'-award winning mobile gamification startup, is
looking for:

\- mobile developers (iOS or android); \- front-end (html/js) specialists;

For both positions, at least a couple of years of hands-on experience is
required.

Get in touch for more info: info+hn@beintoo.com

------
ryporter
Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange market.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything. We design and
implement our own trading strategies and infrastructure, down to the
networking code that ties us in to financial markets.

We are a very small team (I am the only employee). We will add one or two
engineers to our team in the coming months and are looking for people who will
focus on strategy or on infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

More details at <http://amacapital.net/careers.html>

------
rwalker
Cue is hiring engineers in San Francisco.

Generalist: work on problems like "how to match a calendar entry to related
email", or "extract all addresses, relative dates, signatures, and more from
an email in under 1ms", or "scale a document analysis and indexing pipeline to
handle billions of documents"

Mobile: iOS or Android or both. Work on problems like "create custom ui",
"prioritize network requests in varying network conditions", or "design an
efficient format for information retrieval on mobile devices"

We're a tight knit team - we work hard but always find time to duke it out in
Smash Brothers Brawl or ping pong after lunch.

E-mail us at jobs+hn@cueup.com or try out our programming challenge at
<http://challenge.cueup.com>.

------
hartard
Google | Customer Solutions Engineer | Full time | Mountain View, CA

As a Customer Solutions Engineer, you will utilize both your technical
aptitude and exemplary communication skills to drive business with Google's
top-tier customers. You will work with our Sales, Sales Operations, Product
Management, and Engineering teams to improve the online presence of our
clients by providing technical solutions that include products such as the
AdWords API and YouTube custom channels. You will develop value propositions,
present business arguments, create proofs-of-concept, and evangelize Google
technologies. You will interact frequently and closely with our customers on
both technical and non-technical levels. The CSE role allows you to apply both
your technical skills and business acumen in the fast-paced world of Google
sales.

Requirements:

 _Minimum: BS degree in Computer Science or related major (In lieu of degree,
5 years of work experience in relevant field).

_ Minimum: Application development experience within the UNIX and/or Windows
environments.

 _Minimum: 2 years coding experience in Java, Python, C++, or PHP

_ Minimum: 2 years technical background in Web technologies such as HTTP,
HTML, XML, DNS, and TCP/IP.

 _Minimum: 2 years Technical sales or field sales experience, with strong
business knowledge; sales engineering or professional consulting experience

_ Minimum: Excellent communication skills.

 _Preferred: MS degree in Computer Science or related major.

_ Preferred: 5+ years Technical sales or field sales experience, with strong
business knowledge; sales engineering or professional consulting experience

*Preferred: Proven ability to adapt your message to the technical level of the audience and comfort presenting technical materials to large groups.

[http://www.google.com/about/jobs/locations/mountain-
view/cli...](http://www.google.com/about/jobs/locations/mountain-view/client-
facing/technical-sales/sales-engineer-gtech-mountain-view.html)

~~~
kmfrk

        Minimum: BS degree in Computer Science or related major
        (In lieu of degree, 5 years of work experience in relevant field).
    

Isn't that supposed to read "in lieu of _no_ degree"?

~~~
doetoe
no

------
jdelic
LaterPay in Munich, Germany is hiring (local, possibly remote).

We're a Python-based cloud company, looking for experienced
operations/sysadmins and programmers. We love to hire internationally and are
good at helping you relocate to Germany, as long as you have a work permit for
the EU. We're also looking into remote workers, if you have experience with
that, let us know, you might be able to convince us.

We work with Django, Tornado, nginx, Cassandra, PostgreSQL and Redis. We're
building a highly-scalable payment platform based on these tools. We're Angel-
funded and have already lined up multiple international customers.

Find out more here: <http://laterpay.net/jobs.7.1.html>

We'd love to hear from you.

------
twp
Camptocamp SA - Lausanne (Switzerland) and Chambéry (France)

Looking for an open source JavaScript geospatial developers. Come work on
maps!

[http://www.camptocamp.com/en/careers/419-developpeur-
javascr...](http://www.camptocamp.com/en/careers/419-developpeur-javascript)

------
jaeysin
Afar Media | Full Time | San Francisco

Afar Media is a collaborative travel guide as well as a printed travel
magazine. I'm the lead engineer for a three-person team, and we're looking to
add a front-end developer. We use Rails 3, Slim and all the attendant
technologies (jQuery, CoffeeScript, drinking lots of coffee). Lately, we've
been using Ember.js, which is awesome.

I'll paste below our official post, but let me say up front why I think this
is a great job.

\- We work reasonable hours and we're paid well for our time. (No nebulous
promises of worthless equity for infinite hours at the desk.)

\- We believe in travel so strongly that we pay you to do it. That is, each
employee gets a yearly travel stipend and three weeks vacation to use it. The
only caveat is it must be international travel and it must be to a city you've
never visited before. (Note: this is an awesome caveat.)

\- Live somewhere else in the US? Maybe we could work something out about
working remotely transition into working in the office. (Maybe. Tell us what's
up. I started working remotely from Chicago before moving to SF.)

\---- Begin Official Description ----

AFAR Media is a well-funded travel media start-up spanning print and web. We
have big monitors, stand-up desks, and fancy new laptops. Your coworkers will
be be developers, designers, project mangers, and (this is the cool part)
magazine editors, meaning you'll work with a wider ranger of personalities
than the standard developer scrum.

This job is ideal for someone who loves to travel for fun (the position does
not require travel, but a fulfilling life does, and one of our great perks is
a yearly travel stipend). No arbitrary requirements here, if you are an expert
or a least have a hacking willingness to learn and have a good attitude, we
want you. Our team is small, and all opinions are considered (and frankly,
needed) from product design through delivery.

Check out our site: <http://www.afar.com> If you are interested, please send
an email to jobs@afar.com, including relevant experience and work.

------
stevewilhelm
Platform Engineer - Euclid Analytics, Palo Alto, CA

Euclid is digitizing the real world and leveling the playing field for the
brick and mortar retailers by changing how they use data. The platform
engineer’s role is to digest and circulate our terabytes of data. Euclid
treats platform as an essential and rigorous engineering domain, and invest
ample resources to it.

To successfully handle the traction with our clients and convert it to
revenue, we are growing the platform team. We want to re-architect, revise and
strengthen the existing platform to digest and circulate the expected amount
of data from global sources.

Both the analytic and web application component of our product depend on the
platform engineers' work. The platform engineer architects data collection
from real time sensor technology, scales and creates algorithms to extract
revolutionary business insights, and automates this process to power Euclid’s
web application.

As a member of the Platform team, you must enjoy big data and everything that
comes with it – you need to possess intellectual breadth beyond software,
enjoy the creative side of analytics, and have a willingness to work outside
your comfort zone.

General Requirements

\+ Enjoy the creative analytical process as an end in itself

\+ Willingness to work outside your comfort zone

\+ Intellectual breadth beyond software

Qualifications

\+ Understanding of SQL

\+ C/C++/Java development experience in commercial grade applications

\+ Experience with large data sets

\+ Experience with MapReduce concepts and architecture such as Hadoop, Hive
and Pig

\+ Familiarity with catching approaches and technologies such as JCS

\+ Experience with development on Linux system

\+ MS in computer science is preferred

\+ Strong knowledge in math and statistics is a plus

Apply at <http://euclidanalytics.com/about-us/jobs>

------
crcastle
Seattle - JavaScript Engineer at Simply Measured (full-time)

<http://simplymeasured.com/about/careers/>

We’re looking for a hungry and brilliant senior engineer with deep expertise
in Javascript to join the Simply Measured engineering team. You’ll work with
the technical leadership to solve hard problems and build the foundations of
the product offerings our customers love. We love data, we love analytics, and
we love making our customer’s lives easier.

What you’ll need to be hired for the job:

\- Mastery of Javascript

\- Experience with SVG and/or Canvas

\- Experience in data visualization

What you’ll need to grow into being great at your job:

\- Mastery of Ruby

\- Deep understanding of functional programming techniques(map, reduce,
select, etc)

\- Experience with Excel and preferably Ecma-376

------
meganelacarte
E la Carte - Palo Alto, CA - full-time Front End Engineer

E la Carte is revolutionizing the restaurant industry with our Presto touch-
screen tablets, which enable guests to browse appetizing pictures of the
entire menu, place orders, split checks, make payments, and play interactive
games – all from the comfort of their restaurant seats without having to wait.

Join our tight-knit team of 35 (~10 Engineers from MIT, Microsoft, and Amazon)
in our Palo Alto house and help us scale up this fast-growing company. You'll
wear lots of hats, have immense room for professional development and growth,
and be able to make a huge impact on our product and organization. Our
platforms are complex and we learn new technologies daily.

As a Front End Engineer, you'll build a new interface for our restaurant guest
experience using the latest web technologies with embedded hardware. Day to
day you will:

• Work with designers to develop a fully functional interface for a number of
purposes. • Tackle the challenge of guiding interactions of new guests while
making the experience enjoyable for staff making use of it daily. • Design
extensibility for optimal fixed-hardware layouts while supporting any number
of potential future platforms.

You'll be given a lot of flexibility but we have a few unalterable rules: be
straight-forward, own your work, stay in touch, and get stuff done. We have
fun too - dominate other startups with us in soccer matches, take a break for
an impromptu counterstrike battle or real-life paintball, or chow down at our
monthly BBQ.

Desired Skills & Experience

• Graphics software to manipulate designs, as well as graphics development
toolkits. • Python, C++ or similar language with cross-platform development
experience. • Web technologies (HTML5/CSS3/JavaScript), including advanced web
frameworks such as Ember.js, KnockoutJS and Backbone.js. • Qt, PySide and/or
mobile development platform familiarity a huge plus.

Let us judge you on your skills rather than your resume by taking our
challenge at www.elacarte.com/challenge OR if you prefer the typical
application route, you can email us at hiring@elacarte.com

------
beech
London, UK - looking for a senior (PHP) engineer.

We are reQQi, a two man startup based in the Zoo Project in Victoria. We're
funded and we have a great set of investors and advisors. We're early stage,
we have a decent MVP and a great idea so it's a great time if you're looking
to shape a product from the start.

reQQi makes the world more relevant through recommendation. We tell you what
the people you trust think, but just as importantly, you can share and save
the stuff that you love with those that trust you and get great deals and
offers! Discover new things and make better choices, wherever you are.

For more info and to apply go to: <http://reqqi.com/jobs>

------
nell
Cognizant Technology Solutions. All around the world.

If you are a Java/Javascript person in the Bay area, reply back to this
comment with a link to your profile or portfolio.

North America
[https://cognizant.taleo.net/careersection/1nacorp/moresearch...](https://cognizant.taleo.net/careersection/1nacorp/moresearch.ftl?lang=en)

Europe: [http://tas-
cognizant.taleo.net/careersection/emea_external_c...](http://tas-
cognizant.taleo.net/careersection/emea_external_careers_portal/moresearch.ftl?lang=en)

Latin America
[https://cognizant.taleo.net/careersection/1lacorp/moresearch...](https://cognizant.taleo.net/careersection/1lacorp/moresearch.ftl?lang=en)

------
elliottmatt
Birmingham, AL - Full time

C# / ASP.NET / javascript / jQuery

I'm part of an internal development group (not touching outside customers
directly) that needs to focus on rapid development and supplying other
development teams with the tools they need.

In this job you will be front-end design/code, server-side code, and all your
database code as well. It is a job inside a large company with an established
IT policy, but I'm a new manager trying to break the mold a bit and looking
for people who can help me show the benefits of change.

I am the hiring manager and I'm a coder myself so I can speak your language.

You are required to work in Birmingham, AL (Hoover-area specifically) .

Please email me if you have questions. I would love to talk to you!

Email: elliottmatt@gmail.com

------
aawecler
NY, NY

Software Engineer/Sr Software Engineer/Software Engineer in Test

Yodle (<http://www.yodle.com>) helps America's small business owners get more
customers.

Our team is 30 software engineers and 10 test engineers powering a 800 person,
$100MM company that serves over 30K small businesses today. You will make a
large impact on the success of Yodle and our clients. You will have the full
context of the strategic business problems and goals, and be challenged with
figuring out how to solve them. You can learn more about our team and the
roles available on our career site <http://www.yodlecareers.com>

------
blo
San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Full Time

Stealth, not your typical X-for-Y startup - consumer web / mobile

* Designers * Engineers (Full-stack / Frontend or Backend) * Mobile Developers * Data Scientists (Search / NLP)

\---

We are an early-stage, funded startup fundamentally changing how people
interact with online services. We combine UX/UI innovation with data
algorithms to allow users to accomplish tasks in a more usable, efficient, and
social manner. If you're interested in making a product that people will use
everyday, then you should check us out!

We work mainly with JS (jquery and node.js) and HTML5. Mobile developers
should be familiar with iOS/Android.

Curious? Send your portfolio (github, dribbble, resume, etc.) to [my username]
at alum.mit.edu.

------
jmtuley
Quick Left

FULLTIME in Boulder, CO

So, you're probably awesome and want to work with awesome people -- shoot your
resume to careers@quickleft.com and let's chat!

Quick Left is hiring Developer Apprentices, Web Developers, Senior Web
Developers and Web Designers -- see www.quickleft.com/careers for details. We
also offer relocation assistance (but cannot currently hire for remote work).

Quick Left is a small (~20) web development shop in downtown Boulder,
Colorado. We primarily build custom Rails apps and single-page JavaScript apps
(against API backends). We frequently use (and commit to!) libraries like
Underscore.js, Backbone.js, and Require.js. We also have a small-but-slowly-
growing iOS component to our work.

------
immunetologic
USA: New York, NY

VP of Product and Product Manager openings are going to be publicized soon. In
the mean while, please reach out to me directly if you're interested and feel
qualified for such work. I can be reached via:
eugene(dot)radin(at)maxifier(dot)com

Here's a bit about our company: Maxifier provides unrivalled technology and
services to enable media companies to unlock, harness and maximize the value
of their total inventory.

Headquartered in New York, with offices in the UK, Japan, and Russia, Maxifier
has managed more than 70 billion impressions for leading publishers and media
companies, empowering them to deliver maximum value and ROI for their clients.

Thanks, Eugene

~~~
immunetologic
Here's the Product Manager listing. Please contact our office manager, Erin
Alex if you're interested. She can be reached via:
erin(dot)alex(at)maxifier(dot)com

Position: Product Manager (all levels) Location: New York City

Job Responsibilities \+ Own it: Ownership and accountability for new revenue-
generating features. \+ Soup to nuts: Responsibility over all product
lifecycle, from vision to handoff. \+ Collaborate: Interactively work with
Senior Management, Sales, Marketing, Professional Services, Account
Management, and R&D to define product vision based on customer feedback and
functional needs and requirements. \+ Drive it: Define and drive go-to-market
strategy, planning, and execution for new product offerings and releases. \+
Be an all-star: You look at the stack of responsibilities that a PM owns and
you say "yes, of course." Competitive analysis, backlogs, drafting marketing
collateral, internal training on your new features, go-to-market, feedback
loops, customer betas, agile user stories, helping with product marketing,
working with the UX team, and all the usual mini-specs, daily standups,
iteration planning, and customer validation. Plus you can tell us more
responsibilities that we forgot in this list.

Qualifications \+ Don’t hate ads: 5+ years of Online Media or AdTech Product
Management experience. Prior work experience at an ad server, network, or ad
technology platform preferred. \+ Be edumacated: At least have a B.A./B.S. or
equivalent degree. Kudos if you have a technical degree (Computer Science /
Engineering) or an MBA from a top school, but it’s not required. \+ You've got
to be able to talk to the geeks: You'll work with an engineering counterpart
to define product release requirements, and work with marketing communications
to define the go-to-market strategy, helping them understand the product
positioning, key benefits, and target customer. That means you need to speak
two languages in addition to your own. \+ Terabytes of data don’t intimidate
you: You won’t be manipulating the data yourself, but the product you are
building will. Wait, did we say terabytes? We meant petabytes. \+ Don’t work
solo in your fiefdom: Excellent communications skills. It's hard to preach if
no one can understand what you're saying or writing, right? \+ Control your
product roadmap: Scope, needs, requirements and uh, yeah, resources. You know
how to manage these. That's the forced choice/technical project management
part of the role. Sounds fun, right? Help us figure out which two of three
things we want: good, fast, or cheap (and we always want good). \+ Manifesto:
You get agile. Good agile vs bad agile, you know the difference. You know why
this bullet starts with the word "manifesto." \+ Cha-ching: Proven ability to
balance the need of the customer while maintaining corporate objectives. Be
laser-focused on helping all of us make money. \+ Attitude and team fit
matters: Organized with a rigorous attention to detail, drive for excellence,
and a positive "can-do" approach. You turn buzzwords into reality.

------
Robingow
Addepar - Mountain View, Ca - Full-time, interns, designers and devs

We’re technologist building the infrastructure and tools to fix finance. Our
software is already used to manage and report on billions of dollars -- and
we’re just getting started. Finance is without a modern platform, help us
build one.

We’re looking for people who have done things before. You should relish the
challenge of dealing with and building tools on top of massive datasets of
mission critical information. We use modern technology to bring clarity to an
otherwise opaque world.

You can find more information at www.addepar.com/career or email R2 [at]
addepar [dot] com with your resume.

------
jasonchen913
New York, NY - Full Time - J.Crew - Senior Java Web Application Developer

Are you looking to work on something new? Want to be part of an exciting
project that is currently underway? Than this opportunity at might be the one
for you. Please feel free to reach out to me at Jason.Chen@jcrew.com if you
are interested..

Java Web Application Developer - <http://goo.gl/YDSF5>

This is just a snippet of what the team has been working on...

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57402801-93/j.crew-uses-
tec...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57402801-93/j.crew-uses-tech-to-fuel-
global-e-commerce-ambition/)

------
junhopark
Cappex.com - Chicago, IL - Looking for Java developers of all levels.

At Cappex, we help students find the right college – much simpler and easier
than anywhere else. Our revolutionary approach allows students to be sought by
colleges across the country, and our comprehensive college profile data,
unique admission chances tool and student reviews help students find their
perfect college fit. More than 3.5 million students are connecting with 1,800+
colleges every day on Cappex, with thousands more signing up every day.

Please apply by going to: <http://www.cappex.com/careers>

------
smcguinness
Dev Ops

<http://www.call-em-all.com/About/jobs.aspx>

Call-Em-All - Frisco, TX Network Monitoring / CI / SQL / Cloud Services

You’ll be an integral part of a small engineering team with many years of
experience. We’ll expect you to learn quickly and make critical and
significant contributions. Currently, we’re working to develop a mobile-
friendly site, build native mobile apps, increase our calling capacity, and
improve our monitoring and redundancy. You’ll be a key player in maintaining
operational readiness and efficiency as well as providing infrastructure
strategy.

~~~
jtollerene
I joined CEA as a Web Dev about a month ago. Awesome people, great team
environment, a lot of interesting projects coming down the pipe. Check us out.

------
AshleysBrain
London, UK - looking for full-time C#/ASP.NET developer with good Javascript
skills, primarily to maintain and work on adding new features to our website.
Graduates also welcome.

We are a profitable ~1 year old startup based in Twickenham, SW London. We
make Construct 2, a HTML5 game editor which is becoming one of the top HTML5
game engines for the web, and has a great enthusiastic community behind it.
You'll be helping our community make the most of their games! For more info
see: <http://www.scirra.com>

Email me if interested: ashley@scirra.com

------
inerte
São Paulo, SP - Brazil. Software Engineer at Yahoo!

We're part of the Communications Experiences division of Yahoo!, responsible
for products such as Mail, Messenger and Profile. We started with local
products and went global with our latest projects. There are 3 openings.

Skills you might have:

    
    
      * Javascript, PHP, CSS
      * Agile
      * Test fanatic (unit, functional, acceptance)
      * Git
      * Continuous Integration / Deployment
    

We have an awesome health and dental plan, and an espresso machine. Also, we
pay for the relocation costs if you leave anywhere else on Brazil.

Contact me on inerte@gmail.com

------
SoundCloudJobs
Berlin (Germany), iOS Developer, Full Time. SoundCloud in Berlin are looking
for experienced iOS developers to join our small team working on our huge
mobile app. We're looking for people experienced with big applications, with
an eye for UX and UI. Experience working with audio is a plus. We're scaling
dramatically, so if you've seen that before we'd like to hear from you.
[http://soundcloud.com/jobs/2012-01-27-ios-developer-
berlin-g...](http://soundcloud.com/jobs/2012-01-27-ios-developer-berlin-
germany)

~~~
SoundCloudJobs
Lots more developer jobs over here <http://soundcloud.com/jobs> and latest
news on jobs @ <http://twitter.com/soundcloudjobs>

------
bankim
Nimble Storage - San Jose, CA - Full time System Software Engineers with
expertise in C/C++ or Java.

Fastest growing storage systems company
[http://www.businessinsider.com/nimble-storage-sequoia-
accel-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/nimble-storage-sequoia-accel-
funding-2012-9)

Check out careers page for job listings
<http://www.nimblestorage.com/company/careers.php>

If interested email me your resume with job titles, in order of preference, to
bankim [at] nimblestorage [dot] com

------
wangthony
Tobi (San Francisco area) - Entrepreneurial Senior Engineers

=== HAVE AN IMPACT ===

Be a key driver for an explosively growing, profitable business in an awesome
market (online fashion).

Join our small, high-powered team of experienced engineers and solve complex,
real-world problems around ecommerce: social & mobile, supply chain logistics,
warehouse operations, international, etc.

You're not just IT - you build platforms that move the business forward.

<http://www.tobi.com/>

<http://eng.tobi.com/>

engjobs@tobi.com

------
suitabletech
Suitable Technologies - Palo Alto, CA - <http://suitabletech.com>

We just launched our Beam remote presence system last week and are looking for
great full-time engineers and designers to help make it a success! We're
primarily looking for software engineers with experience in C++, Python, or
embedded web development (e.g. WebKit).

More information about our product and company are available on our web site:

<http://suitabletech.com>

------
danoprey
MadeiraCloud (BEIJING, FULLTIME, DEVELOPERS)

MadeiraCloud are a venture backed (announcement coming soon) startup creating
a better way to manage and visualise cloud infrastructure. We created the
world's first drag and drop GUI for designing distributed architecture, with a
single click to provision to AWS. We launched in a Show HN earlier this year
and aim to come out of of beta by the end of the year.

We need front-end and back-end developers and are considering US based
marketers too.

Get in touch -> dan@mc2.io

------
kungfooey
Stratasan - Full-Time (contact to hire), Nashville, TN - Remote possible for
the right candidate.

We're looking for a upper-mid to senior-level Python developer who is also
familiar with the web stack. More information on who we are and what we're
looking for here:

<https://gist.github.com/1028734>

I'm going on an offline vacation this week so it may be next week before I can
respond to emails, but I will attempt to respond to each one as soon as I
return.

------
weixiyen
Mobile UI Engineer (Storm8)

Looking for great generalist engineers who care deeply about UX/UI to define
the future of Mobile Gaming UI. We will train you on Objective-C and Java to
make native mobile apps.

* A passionate UI Engineer with a unique background in design and front-end technologies

* Portfolio to show recent work or personal projects

* Strong programming skills and understanding of object oriented programming

* Experience with UI development in one of the following: iPhone, Android, or web. A good knowledge of usability and design

Apply at Storm8.com

------
mazdakrezvani
Toronto Canada Chango - www.chango.com

Python Developer (Toronto) Chango is seeking an energetic, motivated and
intelligent software developer to join our engineering team. You will be
working on an exciting product, contributing to different aspects of the
system as required with room for growth into more senior positions. You will
gain exposure to a high transaction “cloud scale” application that processes
over 350,000 requests / second

Tech: Mainly Python: Tornado, Kyoto Cabinet, Django

------
pnachbaur
Boston, MA | Warner Brothers - Turbine

We're looking for more Data Platform Engineers

We're building a truly massive platform to support all Warner Brother's game
studios: we want to measure everything from millions of concurrent users
across multiple platforms. Yes, you get to play with data from Mortal Kombat!

We're using:

Python/Java/C/R

HAProxy/Nginx/Redis/Storm/Hadoop/Vertica/Cognos/Tableau

Everything in AWS (Puppet/Fabric)

If you're passionate about video games and data or have questions, contact
pnachbaur@turbine.com

Full medical/vision/dental, 401k matching, etc

------
peterlai
Crocodoc - San Francisco, CA | Web Developer, Biz Dev, Growth Hacker

Crocodoc converts documents to HTML5 for some of the largest web companies you
use everyday: Dropbox, LinkedIn, Yammer. We have a small team, and yet
business is growing fast (5x this year). We're looking for amazing early
startup employees to help us grow the company even faster.

More info available here: <https://crocodoc.com/jobs/>

------
spooneybarger
The Ladders - New York, NY - full-time developers.

We are primarily a Java & JavaScript shop but have some Scala as well as
Clojure.

Looking for good developers in general.

Upcoming & existing projects will be using java, scala, storm, backbone.js,
iOS, sass, compass and more.

We are rebuilding with an eye towards becoming the #1 site for matching
jobseekers and jobs rather than searching for them.

Great team, great benefits.

Drop me an email or get me on gtalk and we can chat. Email address/Gtalk is in
my profile.

------
osmeta
osmeta

Location: San Francisco Bay Area (Mountain View)

Positions:

* Full-Time Software Engineering

* Full-Time Design (UX and UI)

Come work with a remarkable team of programmers who have been the key people
in the creation of numerous well known products: Android, Chrome for Android,
Chrome OS, the heart of Google's crawling infrastructure, AdWords, ZooKeeper,
and many, many more. <http://osmeta.com/about/> tells you a few things about
the kind of people involved. It's not time yet for us to publicize details of
our technology, but do look carefully at what our team members have done in
the past.

For the software engineering positions, we aren't looking for any specific
domain expertise because what we're doing involves significant depth and
breadth of computer science. The ability to context switch between a diverse
range of things is the primary thing we care about. It's highly likely that a
great programmer with experience on any platform and in any compiled
programming language will find our work interesting, challenging, and
rewarding. Examples of "any" would be one or more of C, C++, and Objective-C
on one or more of Android, iOS, Linux, OS X, and Windows.

------
johanhil
Stockholm, Sweden. Full time. Looking for JS/Python developers.

We help people discover the web of others, by enjoying web browsing together.

We are looking for a sixth employee excited about by cross-browser Javascript,
Django development, real time sharing of a web browsing experience.

We offer a great work environment (you don't have to speak swedish), a nice
office (at Kungsgatan) and a pretty awesome team.

Email me at johanhil@surftrain.com to apply / to find out more about us.

------
steilpass
Agile Software Developers in Cologne, Germany.

Although we have been bought we still feel and work like a startup. We are
looking for great developers with a web background. We believe in modern
engineering practices, agile environment, the right tools for the right job
and fun at work. If you want to work with lots of data in a self organizing
way give me a call.

More information at <http://adkla.us>

~~~
nfvs
I see most offers are in German, is that a requirement?

~~~
steilpass
We are a European company with (sales) offices in Madrid and France. And we
have Dev colleagues from Australia and the US.

That said all Dev colleagues at least understand German. So currently you
would need to learn German. But that might change.

------
pubnub
PubNub | CREATE THE SINGULARITY | You are a Core C Professional

You get an Awesome Salary, SF Office, Full Benefits, Smart Fun Team, Cool
Systems to Build with TCP/IP, UDP, Evented, Async, Real-time.

\---------------------------------------------------------

<http://www.pubnub.com/pubnubbattleforearth>

\---------------------------------------------------------

You will join a legion to take over Earth Communications.

------
relaunched
Best Buy - Minneapolis / CA - full-time / contract

Passionate about HCI? Interested in solving retail / e-commerce problems with
sensor arrays? We're looking for someone to work on rapid prototypes, lead
teach outs and get their hands dirty. This role will allow you to pick your
own stack, play with cool toys and present your product, as it develops, to
your peers and leadership.

Please reach out to matthew.hurewitz@bestbuy.com

------
ebriscoer
ezCater.com - BOSTON, MA - Senior Ruby on Rails Developer

We're an Airbnb/Expedia-style marketplace for catering.

We're a fully funded start-up (Series A), growing fast. Looking for an
experienced RoR hacker. Rails 3.2, jQuery, Bootstrap, etc. Full salary +
equity. Located in downtown Boston (just off Boston Common).

This is a chance to really make a difference. You'll be the first developer
hired, post Series A. Email us at hackers@ezcater.com.

------
wahnfrieden
iOS Engineer // Canvas Networks // New York, NY - Full Time

Canvas Networks (USV Funded) is looking for an iOS engineer to join a small,
close team building the rich-media community platform of the future.

Here’s what we’re looking for:

◘ You have a history of creating and shipping iOS software. Show us something
cool you made in the App Store!

◘ You're proficient in Objective-C and Cocoa and you have experience
interacting with web APIs.

◘ You're passionate about creating delightful user experiences. You share the
same goal with the rest of your team: to deliver the best user experience.
Everything that matters to the user — from speedy performance to chrome —
matters to you.

◘ You've maintained and improved apps after release. v1 is just the beginning
— you know how to iterate on an initial release to continue momentum.

Free lunch, flexible hours, one of the biggest arcades in Manhattan (3
cabinets!), competitive salary and full benefits (health, dental, vision),
take-what-you-want vacation.

Our office is in Union Square, Manhattan. If you don't live in NYC, we'll pay
to fix that.

Shoot an email to jobs@canv.as with a resume, your portfolio, and a link to
your github if you have one.

------
singlow
Fahrenheit Marketing - Austin, TX - full-time developer

Fahrenheit is a marketing and full-service web development agency in Austin.
We are looking to expand our dev team immediately. We are looking for an
experienced LAMP developer who has experience with e-commerce development to
join our team and start immediately on new projects.

Email jobs@fahrenheitmarketing.com with a resume and Website or GitHub profile
link.

------
sgrock
New Relic, Portland, OR/San Francisco, CA/Seattle, WA

New Relic is looking for several developers to work on our world-class
application monitoring product. If you have experience in Ruby, C, Java,
Android, or Objective-C, you should check us out.

We’re a very fast growing pre-IPO start-up and we care about our culture.

We value:

* Work/Life Balance

* Respect

* Engineer Code Ownership

* Experimentation

Check out <http://newrelic.com/about/jobs> for more details.

------
choxi
Bloc (<http://bloc.io>)

* Looking for Employee #0 and Employee #1 (hackers and designers)

* Located in SF

* VC funded and profitable

* First-employee level equity + market salary

We're making a run at solving the massive education crisis out there and are
just hitting the elbow in our growth. We value our team above everything else,
so hit me up if you're interested in joining the Bloc mafia: roshan AT bloc.io

------
ldn_tech_exec1
BRANDiD (Seedcamp 2012)

<http://www.getbrandid.com>

Seedcamp HQ, Google Campus, London, UK

Junior Javascript Developer

Summary: If you consider yourself a 'good' javascript developer and want to
learn what it takes to become a best in class, well rounded software engineer,
then this role is for you.

You'll be a master in:

* latest tech: ember, backbone, parse, angular

* Continuous Integration and automated testing

* frontend engineering for extreme performance

* iOS

* Autoscaling with AWS

* Magento

------
SeoxyS
Chartboost -- San Francisco, SoMA

"Business engine for games." Mobile advertising, analytics, payments, etc.

Venture-backed, highly profitable.

\--

Backend: We're running a legacy PHP backend, moving to service-oriented
architecture. We use Ruby, Python, ZeroMQ, MongoDB, Vertica, Hadoop.

Frontend: The usual.

Client-side: Native clients for iOS and Android (Objective-C, Java).

\--

We're looking for smart engineers across all disciplines; but especially on
the iOS front, and on the backend.

\--

Contact: kenneth@chartboost.com

------
SwimorSink
zenrow - Mountain View, CA - front end dev - full-time and part-time
moonlighting

zenrow is taking the stress out of the residential rental market. We're making
our users smile by banishing excel, check books, bank trips and
miscommunication with a simple substitute of online software. With zenrow, our
houses can broadcast, pay, and track their rent/utility bills amongst
eachother.

Our take over the world strategy includes an end to end solution for the
residential rental market - currently fine tuning with property owners.

The residential rental market is a stale and stubborn beast. If you're
interested in making a significant impact by taking the lead on building a
beautifully intuitive UI, then please e-mail luke@zenrow.com with teasers of
your work so we can discuss further in person. This is an opportunity for an
influential role with significant equity - user experience is of the utmost
priority as we navigate our beta and launch by year end.

------
kyleowen212
Serra, an EandM Company - San Francisco, CA and Healdsburg, CA - full-time,
Automation PLC / HMI Engineers

Little different than the rest of the stuff here, but it's worth a shot:

Serra is looking for Industrial Automation Engineers to work in our busy San
Francisco and North Bay engineering offices, serving clients in Northern
California.

We know it's not the sexist programming technology, but if you want the
opportunity to make physical systems move around and do cool stuff, this is
the place for you.

Serra team members create and implement industrial automation systems. In
addition to working as part of a team, you will be given the responsibility to
complete many tasks independently. A thorough understanding of automation
systems, computer systems, and software is required, along with a eagerness to
learn and to implement solutions. The ability to complete projects on time and
on budget are critical to achieving success at Serra.

The ideal candidate will meet one of the following two qualifications: 1\. A
Bachelor's degree in electrical or mechanical engineering 2\. Or, 5-10 years
of practical experience in a related field, including some or all of the
following: • PLC Programming: Siemens, Allen-Bradley, etc. . . • Industrial
HMI development and maintenance: Wonderware, WinCC, iFix, etc. . . • Database
development and maintenance (SQL) • Industrial communication network
architecture and maintenance, TCP/IP, Modbus (and variants), ControlNet,
DeviceNet, PROFIBUS, PROFINET, RS-232, RS-485

In addition, the qualified candidate must have: • Excellent written and verbal
communication skills • A fundamental understanding of computer hardware and
system architecture • A fundamental understanding of computer communications
and network implementation • Solid programming skills in a variety of
languages and environments

What Can You Expect at Serra?

Serra serves clients in a wide range of industries; our clients include
wineries, semiconductor manufacturers, and everything in between. Serra
Engineers spend their time working on project assignments, service calls,
project reviews, and post-implementation support.

Assignments are diverse and include many aspects of industrial automation,
including manufacturing and distribution systems (with an emphasis on discrete
control and process control) and real-time data transactions.

If you're interested, shoot us a line at jobs@eandm.com with your resume and
cover letter!

------
kevin_morrill
Referly, a YC Summer 2012 company, is hiring a web developer. Details at
<http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/referly>

This is a chance to get in early on a small, fast moving team that is building
the next evolution of marketing and e-commerce.

If you're interested, send mail to me at kevin@refer.ly

------
Ixiaus
Whoosh Traffic

Austin, TX

Full-time Python web application developer needed.

<http://whooshtraffic.com/careers/>

------
arosien
Working with Adam @ Box, Los Altos, CA

I'm going rogue and looking for help out-of-band. I need a senior engineer to
help with our "continuous delivery" system, including our fancy-schmancy
deployment manager that coordinates all the tricky bits. Scala, Akka, scalaz,
Apache ZooKeeper, Jenkins, git, bots, tickets, monitoring, all that stuff.

Email arosien@box.com!

.. Adam

------
operative770
Operative770 Washington DC based Remote or H1B freelancer in creation of big
data or user friendly data search engine with cloud service capability. Data
can only be accessed through encrypted key entry. Will be given percentage of
company and idea if created. Will revolutionize big data for small business...

------
bentoner
Draftable - Melbourne, Australia - INTERNs

We're building the equivalent of github for business documents, which turns
out to require a surprisingly large amount of cutting-edge computer science.

We’re hiring 4–6 students to work fulltime over the (Australian) summer. Read
more at

<http://draftable.com/jobs>

------
beatpanda
If those of you posting wouldn't mind, add your company to
<http://map.innovatesf.com>.

We're rolling out some new features in the next few weeks, including a feature
for company "owners" to place links to their job description page.

For SF startups only, but that appears to be a lot of you.

~~~
troels
Very nice looking map you have there.

------
abreckle
Visual.ly - San Francisco - non-technical position

Visual.ly is looking for an amazing project manager to join our team. You
would be primarily responsible for ensuring the success of projects that take
place on our infographic platform.

Apply via email: <http://visual.ly/about/jobs/>

------
echoage
Toronto, Ontario, Canada (remote possible) Full-Stack Developer ECHOage.com

At ECHOage, we have modernized the birthday party experience with an
innovative online platform that enables kids to give to charity and get the
gifts of their dreams.

We are a vibrant, fast paced organization looking to round out our core team
with a smart and passionate developer.

We are looking for an experienced developer who is creative, results driven,
highly effective, focused, and excited about seeing the positive impact your
work will have on society.

Being a part of a small and flexible company means that you will be able to
have a real impact on our product and vision.

Reporting to the CTO, your responsibilities include:

* Solve specific, challenging technical issues and business problems.

* Help define our technology roadmap, strategy and platform architecture.

* Create awesome tools that get things done.

* Set the bar high for beautiful, quality code.

* Share your passion and understanding of how the web works.

* Provide mentorship to other developers via discussions, code reviews, wiki, presentations, lunch & learns, guidelines, and whatever communication you excel at.

Requirements:

* Expertise in building web applications for consumer focused, transaction driven, e-commerce platforms.

* Experience with all tiers of development, front to back.

* Serious about UI/UX and user experience design principles.

* Polyglot coder and experienced in multiple languages, like Scala, Groovy, Java, or JavaScript.

* Solid knowledge of relational databases and SQL.

* Deep understanding of automated testing techniques.

* Very strong communication and problem solving skills.

Particular skills aren't as important as a good attitude and broad experience.

The technologies we use include Groovy, Grails, Scala, plus the usual web
development stack: HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, MySQL, Git, and Linux.

If you know most of those - good for you - less manuals to read before getting
started.

We offer competitive salary, great work-life balance, and flexible work
environment. Remote is possible (Canada only).

Please send your cover letter and resume to jobs+hn@echoage.com.

------
sklivvz1971
Trayport is hiring a permie and a contractor senior webby csharpers to work on
the world's best and leading energy trading software. We are a full stack
company (from the front end to post trade). The positions are for working on
our real time risk mitigation application.

Contact: marco dot cecconi at gmail

------
robertreillo
King.com is looking for people with several different skill sets, e.g. data
scientists, game developers, java backend developers, in Barcelona, London,
Stockholm, Malmö (Sweden) and Bucharest:

<http://about.king.com/jobs/open-positions>

------
nns1212
Wowbox (<http://getwowbox.com>) - Mountain View & Mumbai, Full time & Interns.
Designers & Developers.

We are reinventing online shopping - making it social, fun & rewarding. We are
growing fast.

We need a great team to help us grow & grow with us.

talent@getwowbox.com

------
GavinB
New York, NY. Full time.

We're looking for an Assistant Project Manager, which is a grab bag title for
some to work on with game design, producing, and community management for
online and mobile games. See InfinityRing.com for our latest project.

Contact gbrown@scholastic.com for more info.

------
pteichman
litl, LLC: Boston, MA (remote OK)

litl's Woven is looking for a talented, practical Python developer for its
image research team. We're a creative engineering team looking for new ways to
visualize and organize photographs.

Skills & Requirements

Solid proficiency in Python. Experience in one or more of: machine learning,
photographic image processing, or the Python scientific computing stack.
You're eager to learn the others as you go.

The team's responsibilities include:

* development and analysis of machine learning and information retrieval methods

* novel clustering methods for photo contents

* supporting our server team with quick-to-production, highly maintainable code

Experience working in a small team of developers with strict code review
policies is appreciated. Code samples are most welcome.

jobs@litl.com

------
kigo
Paris, France - Full-time programmer - kigo.net

Kigo offers a SaaS application and network for use by professionals in the
short-term rental market (tourism, business travel).

Newly funded, we are seeking to very talented programmers to be located in
Paris, France. contact@kigo.net

------
epi0Bauqu
DuckDuckGo - outside Philly or remote.

iOS, Android, but lots of other stuff as well (both front and back-end).

[http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216387-h...](http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216387-hiring)

------
qixxiq
SnapBill Cape Town, South Africa

We're a small, bootstrapped, and profitable startup developing a highly
flexible billing system for companies with 50 to 500,000 clients.

Hiring two full time developers in the next couple months. Contact me directly
for more details.

------
rms
Singularity Institute hiring remote researchers:
[http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/bke/the_singularity_ins...](http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/bke/the_singularity_institute_still_needs_remote/)

------
offsky
Toodledo.com - San Diego, CA - full time
<http://www.toodledo.com/info/jobs.php> Javascript developer who wants to work
on a large HTML5 app.

------
lcm133
HomeSnap Washington DC Hiring Mobile Developers (iOS & Android)
<http://www.sawbuck.com/about/jobs/#ios-developer>

------
jimfuller
MarkLogic is looking for consultants and engineers

<http://www.marklogic.com/company/career-opportunities/>

knowing bigdata tech (hadoop) a big plus

------
FraKtus
Brussels, Belgium

ArKaos

We are hiring a windows developer to work on real-time graphics.

See more details here <http://www.arkaos.net/job_detail.php?jobID=2>

------
jeffwilder
Boston, MA - Full-time

Almighty is looking for a web developer. We love generalist but execute most
of our client work in PHP.

<http://www.bealmighty.com/>

------
ryanb
Tutorspree (YC W11) is looking for Python developers in the NYC area who are
interested in full-time or contract work. Reach out to me if interested -
ryan@tutorspree.com

------
jeremydw
Mountain View at Google

My team is hiring a Python/JavaScript developer to work on internal developer
tools on a small tools and infrastructure team at our HQ in Mountain View.
Specifically, we are building tools responsible for the production and
maintenance of thousands of Google's websites.

Apply via the following application (the role in the JD isn't exactly the one
I described, so please mention you saw this post on news.ycombinator.com to
get your application routed to the right place!):
[http://www.google.com/about/jobs/locations/mountain-
view/eng...](http://www.google.com/about/jobs/locations/mountain-
view/engineering/ux/html5-js-developer-mountain-view.html)

\---

Requirements:

* Strong Python knowledge.

* Experience building web applications and web services (RESTful).

* Experience with NoSQL databases.

* Experience with HTML/CSS/JavaScript.

* Excellent attention to detail and knowledge of web application design best practices.

* Excellent leadership and organizational skills.

* Excellent ability to communicate with diverse groups of users and developers.

Preferred:

* Experience with App Engine (and Django).

* Familiarity with content management systems and/or web site production tools and related processes.

\---

As a member of our tools team, you will work on a small team of web developers
and collaborate with marketing and engineering to develop the web applications
and systems that create, manage, and serve Google's web sites.

You will be working on all aspects of our internal site development tools:
developing systems and services that support the main application, working
with developers to spec out and design new features, and ensuring that our
systems are stable and fast. You will communicate with our users (webmasters,
web developers, designers, localization, marketing, product management, etc.)
to come up with creative ways to enable them to build and manage thousands of
high-quality web pages.

You will work independently but also take direction and participate in a
close-knit team-based environment. We regularly write and review design docs
for major and minor features and have open discussions about application
design. We release our primary application daily and have high test coverage
and code health.

You must be passionate about the web and be excited about enabling Google to
build and create the absolute best web sites possible!

------
landmark
Uniblue - Malta, Europe - full time windows apps python developer.

<http://www.uniblue.com/company/vacancies/>

------
MattBelanger
WebCanada | Full-Time, Toronto ON | Full-Stack Web Developer and Front-End
Developer (two positions)

KEY RESPONSIBILITIES:

Web/Technical Development & Site Maintenance

• Responsible for creating, updating and maintaining web pages based on
content provided by Team Leader/Project Manager • Coordinates and incorporates
appropriate content and structure to enhance web sites. • Responsible for
choosing and integrating the appropriate software applications that will meet
the project needs. • Provides ongoing support and enhancement for various
websites and research projects. This may include some database work and online
development requiring more advanced web site coding (php, mysql, html, and
CSS) • Provides accurate coding of HTML and CSS in a fast paced environment. •
Ensures design and content meet project requirements (mobile users, desktop
users, browser compatibility, accessibility needs, etc) • Meets with project
leaders to determine project scope and its technical requirements • Ensures
all website properties are in operation (i.e. no broken links, redirect, etc)
• Takes ownership of assigned tasks and deliver requirements within tight
deadlines • Maintains awareness and educates the team of web industry
developments and best practices • Creates technical project plans and
timelines • Reports regularly to Project Managers

QUALIFICATIONS AND EXPERIENCE:

Education normally required: Completion of College or University program in:
Computer Science, IT, web-based design, programming.

Experience & Technical Skills:

• 3-4 years experience in website development/programming • Experience with
CMS based web applications • Strong programming skills in at least one common
web development stack (For full-stack developer) • Strong HTML and CSS skills
• Familiarity with JavaScript and at least one DOM manipulation library,
preferably jQuery • Familiarity with programming for mobile devices (iPhone,
iPad, & Android platforms) is an asset • Familiarity with industry standard
graphic tools such as Adobe Illustrator, Photoshop (image slicing, resizing
etc) • Experience with e-commerce is an asset • Previous exposure to clients
in Travel & Hospitality industry is an asset

WE OFFER: • A competitive salary and all the Coffee Crisps you could ask for •
Health & Dental benefits • A comfortable and fun working environment •
Excellent opportunities for professional development At WebCanada we love our
customers and are driven to help them succeed. We do everything possible to
learn from and help them, as a way to maintain leadership in our industry. If
you've got what we're looking for, send your resume to:
human.resources@webcanada.com

------
andrew_mahon
Exceptionally Talented Web Developer: DUMBO, Brooklyn

We are looking for an exceptionally talented web developer or two to join our
six-person team of creatives and coders for a series of upcoming projects. We
are looking for specialists on both ends of the stack: Client and Server, but
hope to find someone whose talents transcend that divide.

Us:

Type/Code (<http://typecode.com>) is an interaction design studio that works
with ambitious clients to bring powerful ideas to life. Our clients range from
well-known brands like Google and MoMA, to awesomely ambitious start-ups, and
everything in between. We focus on conceiving, designing, and developing
exceptional digital experiences, across all sorts of devices. Our studio
atmosphere is fun, laid-back, and made up of a passionate group of friends who
are love what they do. We eat lunch together, and have a custom Type/Code tap
handle. We're located in a great studio overlooking the Manhattan Bridge and
Lower Manhattan in sunny DUMBO, Brooklyn.

Role:

You will be working closely with both our creative and development teams to
drive forward development on any number of projects. You will lead development
(either UI or Server, depending on your strong areas) on a variety of projects
ranging from small static sites, to full stack web applications. While we have
a set of homegrown libraries and best practices, we are always looking to
learn, so you should come ready to criticise and contribute.

You:

\- Love building rich web applications, and have the work experience to prove
it.

\- Don’t recall the last time you’ve said “That’s not possible!”

\- You live and breath cutting edge technologies (transition:, PushState,
MongoDB, Tornado, Node.js), but can jive with the tried and tested (float:,
XMLHttpRequest, Django, Wordpress, PostgreSQL).

\- Have a broad range of skills across the web development spectrum - but
specialize in a few. For example, If you specialize in UI, you should have
experience with creating a Wordpress theme, or asynchronously connecting with
web services; or if you specialize in server code, you should be able to fully
comprehend, and write basic HTML/CSS.

\- Don't (necessarily) have a professional degree in Computer Science, or a
related field. Many of the brightest talents in our field come out of self-
motivation from disparate fields. Please don't write us about your degree or
certifications in whatever proprietary language that you might have.

\- Are creative and detail-oriented, with awesome organizational and
communication skills. While we are all for independent-genius-types, we will
work together as a team, and need to be effective in doing so.

\- Are in New York and are ready to work on-site in our DUMBO, Brooklyn
studio. Please no recruiters, agencies, offshore contract firms, or remote
freelancers.

\- Are ready to work with an awesome team in a laid-back but incredibly
motivated environment.

Compensation:

Don't worry, we know what you're worth. Current position's are on a contract
basis, so compensation will be commensurate with project scope. We have a
handful of projects in the pipeline, so get in touch and let’s talk about what
makes sense. Additional perks include a beautiful view of Manhattan, an
adorable studio dog, free snacks and coffee, and periodically, free beer.

Hire me already:

Send a brief (but creative) cover letter and some work or code samples to
jobs+hn@typecode.com

------
pfives
Raleigh/Durham, North Carolina -

Leading mobile development firm and we're hiring

-Designers

-iOS Developers

-Android Developers

-check us out: <http://twotoasters.com>

------
jtmcmc
Playhaven - San Francisco - Support and Engineering jobs

Playhaven is a pretty exciting mobile startup based out of SOMA. We're helping
mobile games companies monetize their games and we need engineers as well as
support managers. We're a very relaxed and informal company where everyone
knows how to work and have fun. You can see the full list of our jobs at
<http://www.playhaven.com/team> and feel free to email me justin@playhaven.com
with any questions. Some of our jobs include:

Support Manager:

Responsibilities: Assist developers in using our product with an emphasis on
optimal efficiency. Ensure developer success by managing support tickets from
triage to resolution. Assist in writing technical documentation. Troubleshoot
potential system or integration bugs. Serve as the liaison between the client
and Product and Engineering team.

Requirements: A strong programming background

Understands RESTful APIs and web scale technologies

Excellent communication skills in English, particularly written communication

Demonstrated creative problem-solving approach and strong analytical skills

A desire to learn rapidly in a fast paced environment

and

Sr. Android Developer -

Responsibilities: Take ownership of the PlayHaven Android SDK, which is
integrated into thousands of games: <https://github.com/playhaven/sdk-android>
. Collaborate with talented engineers and product managers to design and
implement new features. Work with QA to ensure compatibility with the ever-
growing set of Android devices in the market. Develop reliable software in
rapid iteration cycles and push code to thousands of Android games, including
many top tier titles. Opportunity to expand into other domains, including iOS
and Unity development.

Requirements:

BA/BS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering or related field

2+ years of professional Android development experience General familiarity
with iOS

Experience writing robust and testable Java code

Ability to diagnose and troubleshoot customer issues

Desired:

Experience specific to the development and maintenance of Android SDK packages

General familiarity with iOS

Unity3D game and/or plug-in development experience is a big plus

Passion for the Android platform

Love of mobile gaming

Good sense of humor :)

------
mikek
Mountain View - Kiwi Crate

<http://www.kiwicrate.com/jobs>

------
kinvey
Android Developer | Cambridge, MA | Kinvey

Kinvey, a Boston based cloud and mobile startup, is looking for an Android
hacker who wants to empower other developers to make the next generation of
insanely great Android applications. If you love hacking on mobile technology,
tackling tough problems around network connectivity, and get a thrill out of
optimizing every last byte of memory, then we want to hear from you!

About You

You're creative:

You'll research and develop new techniques to build awesome mobile libraries,
allowing developers to easily connect their apps to Kinvey's cloud backend, as
well as 3rd-party APIs.

You're thoughtful:

Your goal is also to understand our customers, determine what they want and
create the product roadmap for our library and cloud backend.

You're a coder:

You'll write, enhance, test and document a world-class Android SDK that saves
developer time and makes it ridiculously easy to leverage the cloud.

You’re entrepreneurial and love startups:

In addition to building and managing the Android SDK, you’ll be creating new
app ideas, as well as building and publishing them. At Kinvey, we'll help you
market and scale your apps. Basically, you'll be a mobile app entrepreneur
within a startup.

You're an evangelist:

We've built a first-class evangelism program, reaching the mobile developer
community online and offline via content, meet-ups, presentations, social
media and more. You'll create and publish content around our mobile libraries,
as well as showcase Kinvey at hackathons and meetups.

You're happy:

We love what we do. You should too!

Requirements

You have at least 2 years developing in Java. You've got no problems with
network client implementation (REST, HTTP, TCP). You think in TDD and you
don’t ship untested code.

Bonus

You're completely comfortable with the Android SDK. You've published multiple
apps, and integrated with a cloud backend. Experience with mobile cross-
platform tools (PhoneGap, Appcelerator, etc.) would be useful. Got a CS Degree
(or equivalent)? We'll talk to you about sliding window protocols and shortest
path algorithms.

How to Apply

Send your resume to jobs@kinvey.com with the title – "I want to be your
Android Developer" Send us Google Play links to any apps you've released,
along with links to code and blog posts you've written. Want to stand out?
Write a mobile app that uses Kinvey and send us the Github link. Bonus points
for pointing things out that we can do better.

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time. Remote is fine too.

Academia.edu is a social platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

We believe that science is dysfunctional, and we are working on fixing it.
Almost every innovation in medicine and technology in the world has its roots
in a science paper. If we want to speed up the world, we need to speed up
science.

There are many inefficiencies in science:

* it's too slow (there is a 12 month time-lag between submitting a paper to a journal and it being published)

* all the world's research ends up behind extraordinarily expensive paywalls, even though it was authored and peer-reviewed for free by the scientific community

* it hasn't moved out of PDF-land yet (scientists haven't been provided with the incentives to share things like data-sets, code, videos, and other kinds of rich media).

We are working on fixing this. We dream of a world where research is shared
instantly, as soon as it's finished; where scientists share their full
scientific output (data-sets, code, videos, and comments on all this media),
and not just papers; and where a villager in India has as much access to the
world's scientific output as a professor at Harvard.

We need talented and passionate engineers to help us accomplish this mission.
We have made a good start: 1.8 million academics have joined Academia.edu, and
3,500 join each day. But there is much more to do.

We're a 10 person, engineering-driven, team based in downtown San Francisco.
The site is in Rails, and other technologies we use include PostgreSQL, Redis,
Varnish, Solr, Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd. We have raised $6.7 million
from Spark Capital, True Ventures, Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu), and
others.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. We are looking to hire a range of positions:

* full stack engineers

* growth engineer (optimizing our growth and retention channels)

* iOS engineer

There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>. There is more on TechCrunch about our mission
here <http://tcrn.ch/T42VWC> (The Future of Peer Review) and here
<http://tcrn.ch/R6Pgrr> (The Future of Science)

We want to hire world class engineers. We want you to join us in building the
future of science whether you are based in San Francisco, New York, Delhi, or
Beijing. Remote work is fine. We will handle re-location, including visas, if
you would like to re-locate, but re-location is not necessary.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Ryan Jordan at ryanj [at]
academia.edu

------
dugjason
DataSift is recruiting for a number of roles in both San Francisco, and
Reading, UK

<http://datasift.com/whoweare/jobs/jobopenings>

------
masylum
Barcelona -- Teambox

Positions: Frontend, Backend, DevOps

email: pau@teambox.com

------
larrysilverman
Telecommute, US :: TrackAbout :: Full Time

.NET Web and Mobile, 6 open positions

<http://www.trackabout.com>

Apply Here: <http://trackabout.theresumator.com/apply/LLlGPw>

TrackAbout is a small (<40) but successful SaaS company providing tracking and
rental services for durable, returnable assets. Our customers use a variety of
mobile devices to scan assets (RFID and barcodes) every time they touch or
move them. We have customers around the globe.

We are experiencing high demand for our services and we are growing. We need
great people who are interested in playing pivotal roles in the growth of a
small company. Our customer base is very dependable and we are doing well
despite the economy.

Our headquarters is just outside the Pittsburgh International Airport in
Pennsylvania, but our entire development staff is work-from-home.

We are seeking exceptional developers who are truly passionate about
technology and the craft of software development. All members of our
development team are dedicated to keeping up with the latest technologies,
practices, patterns and tools related to software development. We do peer
programming and collaboration on a regular basis. We take time out to share
our knowledge with one another and improve both our skills and our distributed
development environment. We often experiment with and integrate new tools into
our environment.

Stuff we use includes: .NET 4.0, jQuery, Backbone.js, MonoTouch for iOS, Mono
for Android (Xamarin tools), ReSharper, Mecurial (Hg) and Subversion,
MassTransit Lean Service Bus, Jenkins CI, VersionOne, Trello, MediaWiki,
WCF/Web API and RESTful web services, RhinoMocks, Ninject, NHibernate.

TrackAbout has a Developer Free Time policy intended to promote creative
thinking and innovation by providing developers an opportunity to contribute
new ideas and technologies for the benefit of the company.

We host an annual Dev Con where all the remote developers are brought together
for a week to strategize, tackle tough issues, bug bash, socialize and have
fun.

We promote continuous improvement in every aspect of our work. After each
release we hold a retrospective and discuss how we can do better.

Our published core values are:

    
    
      * Believe in the Power of Storytelling
      * Work with Great Passion and Enthusiasm
      * Celebrate Problem Solving
      * Foster a Fun and Friendly Atmosphere
      * No Egos & No Yelling
    

Apply Here: <http://trackabout.theresumator.com/apply/LLlGPw>

------
AndreMploy
Spotify - within Operations in Stockholm, Sweden - Service Reliability
Engineer

We want to connect millions of people with their favourite songs and create a
service that people love to use. We believe music should be easily accessible
and that listening to music will make people live richer lives. We want to
create a win-win situation for people who love listening to music and people
who love creating music.

Our work environment is exciting, informal, friendly, fun, and very demanding.
As an operations engineer you are part of the operations team working on the
development and maintenance of the Spotify production environment.

The primary mission of the operations team is to make sure that the music
never stops streaming.

Working at Spotify you get an unique chance to work with very large scale
systems, millions of users and an incredibly fast-growing environment. Key
areas of focus are: automation, a structured approach to system development
and a sense for building scalable systems.

The system which feeds all these streams is a diverse and technically
challenging environment. The service we operate is comprised of a large number
of applications running on hundreds of servers in multiple locations around
the world. Our platform is built with a special focus on scalability, using
mostly Free/Libre Open Source Software.

Responsibilities With all this in mind, we are looking for a colleague who
will shoulder the following responsibilities: Making sure Spotify works.
Development and design of the systems used to operate Spotify, with a focus on
automation and maintainability at large scale. Deployment of hardware and
software in the production environment. Troubleshooting and analysing
applications, networks and hardware. Collaboration with the development team
on operations-related issues, providing support and acting as stakeholder.
Requirements The ideal candidate is hardworking, motivated and responsible. A
university education is a plus but not required- most important is the desire
and motivation to learn, strong sense of ownership and drive. Very good
understanding of Linux/Unix based server systems. Experience with
configuration management tools for example: Puppet, Chef, cfengine or FAI.
Deep knowledge of IP-networking. Experience with maintaining and
troubleshooting complex and critical IT-systems. Very sharp analytical skills.
Excellent written and spoken English skills. Knowledge of at least one
scripting language (bash, perl, python, etc) Debian GNU/Linux knowledge a
plus. Experience with revision control systems a plus.

This is a full time position, working out of our Stockholm, Sweden location.
When applying, please include your skype id and provide all documents in PDF
or TXT format.

<http://www.spotify.com/se/jobs/view/oWbOVfwA/>

------
solomonjames
Spotify : Service Reliability Engineer : New York, NY

We want to connect millions of people with their favorite songs and create a
service that people love to use. We believe music should be easily accessible
and that listening to music will make people live richer lives. We want to
create a win-win situation for people who love listening to music and people
who love creating music. e primary mission of the operations team is to make
sure that the music never stops streaming.

Our work environment is exciting, informal, friendly, fun, and very demanding.
As an operations engineer you are part of the operations team working on the
development and maintenance of the Spotify production environment. Working at
Spotify you get an unique chance to work with very large scale systems,
millions of users and an incredibly fast-growing environment. Key areas of
focus are: automation, a structured approach to system development and a sense
for building scalable systems.

The system which feeds all these streams is a diverse and technically
challenging environment. The service we operate is comprised of a large number
of applications running on hundreds of servers in multiple locations around
the world. Our platform is built with a special focus on scalability, using
mostly Free/Libre Open Source Software.

=== Responsibilities:

* Making sure Spotify works.

* Development and design of the systems used to operate Spotify, with a focus on automation and maintainability at large scale.

* Deployment of hardware and software in the production environment.

* Troubleshooting and analysing applications, networks and hardware.

* Collaboration with the development team on operations-related issues, providing support and acting as stakeholder.

=== Requirements:

* The ideal candidate is hardworking, motivated and responsible. A university education is a plus but not required- most important is the desire and motivation to learn, strong sense of ownership and drive.

* Very good understanding of Linux/Unix based server systems.

* Experience with configuration management tools for example: Puppet, Chef, cfengine or FAI.

* Deep knowledge of IP-networking.

* Experience with maintaining and troubleshooting complex and critical IT-systems.

* Very sharp analytical skills.

* Excellent written and spoken English skills.

* Knowledge of at least one scripting language (bash, perl, python, etc)

* Debian GNU/Linux knowledge a plus.

* Experience with revision control systems a plus.

Please feel free to contact Alexandra at acohen@spotify.com if you are
interested.

And we have other positions available, all around the world:
<http://www.spotify.com/jobs/vacancies/>

------
tschellenbach
fashiolista.com/jobs/

